#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  صورة × فكرة ..

## اليمامة

هذا الموضوع ..
لأن هناك صور تكون معبرة أكثر من ألف كلمة وكلمة ..أحضروا صوركم التى استفزتكم والتى تطرح قضايا وتساؤلات .. أو تعطى تلميحا جادا مكثفا يتعلق بمجتمعنا وواقعنا المعاصر ..وناقشوها هنا ما شئتم ..
قد تكون صورا كاريكاتورية .. حية ..فى السياسة ..أو من الشارع مباشرة ..المهم أن العقل أبى أن يمررها مرور الكرام ..

دمتم فى أمان الله 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

هل يمكن أن يكون هذا حقيقى ؟
هل يوجد بشر فى هذه الحياة يقبلون على تقبيل أرجل وأيدى حكامهم وملوكهم كما نرى ؟!!
لماذا ؟
هذا ضد الإنسانية .. 
لعل حكامنا لما استعبدونا وجعلونا مسوخ ..  كانوا فى منتهى العدل !

----------


## اليمامة

انحنى انت أيها الرجل
أما هى فلن تفعل 
فلقد أعزنا الله بالاسلام 
فإن ابتغينا العزة في غيره 
أذلنا الله

----------


## اليمامة

قالوا ..
أن الجيش لم يحم الثورة بدليل موقعة الجمل ..!
أو أن الجيش أدرك فيما بعد خطورة موقفه ..فتحول !
يبدو أن " الخازوق " كان فى السماء ..متربصا ومترصدا بــ " مبارك " ؟
هل يحين الدور على " طنطاوى " ..؟

----------


## اليمامة

بلا تعليق !!

----------


## اليمامة

من قال أن المرأة ليس من حقها أن تخرج فى المظاهرات وتعبر عن وطنها ؟
أين أنت يا فتاة التحرير المسحولة ..من وزيرة دفاع أسبانيا !!

----------


## اليمامة

أردوغان !!!!!
هل هذا حقيقى ؟
شىء لا يمكن أبدا أن يصدقه مقبلى الأيدى والأرجل ؟!!

----------


## اليمامة

أيستحقون ..؟
جزاءا بما فعلوه يوم 28 يناير المنصرم ..
حينما قطعوا كل خطوط الإتصال ..وتركوا مصر وثوارها فى مهب الريح والضربات ؟!

----------


## ابن البلد

> هل يمكن أن يكون هذا حقيقى ؟
> هل يوجد بشر فى هذه الحياة يقبلون على تقبيل أرجل وأيدى حكامهم وملوكهم كما نرى ؟!!
> لماذا ؟
> هذا ضد الإنسانية .. 
> لعل حكامنا لما استعبدونا وجعلونا مسوخ ..  كانوا فى منتهى العدل !


على فكرة هما مش بيقبلوا رجله ولا حاجه 
أنا شايف الصورة اللي مكتوب عليها مش حقيقي
هما هنا بيساعدوا في خلع الحذاء
يمكن يكون مش عادي
لكن مفيش داعي نقول بيقبلوا رجله على باب مسجد يعني

----------


## ابن البلد

> أيستحقون ..؟
> جزاءا بما فعلوه يوم 28 يناير المنصرم ..
> حينما قطعوا كل خطوط الإتصال ..وتركوا مصر وثوارها فى مهب الريح والضربات ؟!


شركات الإتصال ملهاش ذنب
في بند في العقد بينص أن للحكومة الحق في قطع الإتصالاتا 

يعني القصة مش قصة فودافون أو موبنيل
وبعدين الشهيد اكيد ميهمهوش يكلم أهله ولا ميكلمهمش ويأمه مكنش نزل وكان قعد جنبهم يرغوا سوا

اللي بلاحظوا أن الناس كلها بتاجر باسم الشهداء 
علشان تحفذ الشعب فقط

----------


## اليمامة

> على فكرة هما مش بيقبلوا رجله ولا حاجه 
> أنا شايف الصورة اللي مكتوب عليها مش حقيقي
> هما هنا بيساعدوا في خلع الحذاء
> يمكن يكون مش عادي
> لكن مفيش داعي نقول بيقبلوا رجله على باب مسجد يعني


الحقيقة مش قادرة أميز اذا كانوا بيخلعوا له الحذاء واللا بيقبلوا رجله ؟
فى الحالتين ..لا أرى فراقا كبيرا 
ثم ..هل هذا مسجد ؟
انهم يشبه مسرح أو قاعة ما فى مناسبة مثلا ..فهناك أزياء ديكورية يرتديها اثنان ..واحدا على اليمين وآخر على الشمال 
هذا غير أنه من المعروف أن المغرب لازالت بالنظام الملكى تحكم ..وأن الملك هناك تقبل يده ورجله فعلا 
لو تمعنت فى الصورة التى تليها لوجدت أن احد الرجال المسئولين ينحنى للملك ..فى حين لم تفعل السيدة المحجبة المسلمة !
الصورة عموما تصف الحال بصرف النظر عن تغيير أو تبديل التعليق 

شكرا لوجودك ابن البلد
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> أيستحقون ..؟
> جزاءا بما فعلوه يوم 28 يناير المنصرم ..
> حينما قطعوا كل خطوط الإتصال ..وتركوا مصر وثوارها فى مهب الريح والضربات ؟!


أتذكر وقتها يوم أن قطعت خطوط الإتصال نادت بعض الجهات برفع قضايا على شركات الإتصال 
طبعا من المؤكد أن هناك بند يبيح للحكومة قطع الإتصال ..ولكن كدا ..منهم لنفسهم ..
اذن لو تضررت الشركة من حقها أن ترفع القضايا بدورها على الحكومة ..مش كدا واللا ايه ؟
طبعا أنا لست مع حركة الإنتقام ذاتها ..فالدنيا أيامها كانت ملخبطة ..
وربما نلتمس العذر لشركات الإتصال وذلك على ألا يتكرر هذا من جديد فى الأيام المقبلة ..
والمقصود باتصال الشهيد ..اتصاله يعنى بذويه قبل أن يلفظ روحه وليس بعدها ..
على الأقل لإخبار أهله - لو ملك - أنه ميت فى المكان الفلانى ليعرفوا مصيره 
بدلا من الأهالى الذين حتى الآن لا يعرفون شيئا عن أبنائهم ومازالوا يبحثون عنهم

----------


## ابن البلد

> أردوغان !!!!!
> هل هذا حقيقى ؟
> شىء لا يمكن أبدا أن يصدقه مقبلى الأيدى والأرجل ؟!!


يا يمامه برضوا بننظور للأمر من جهة واحده 
طبعا أردوغان شخص كويس و رجل مناسب للمكان المناسب

ولكن المجلس اللي أنت شايفاه قاعدين فيه ده طبيعي عندهم في تركيا 
زي الكنبه عندنا 
ولو دورتي هتلاقي في فيديوهات لمبارك في بداياته كان بيقابل برضوا محدودي الدخل والفلاحين وبيقعد معاهم على الكنبة 
فده شيء طبيعي من وجهة نظري
زي ما كانوا بيجيبوا احمد بتاع إيران قاعد على حصيرة 
طيب ماهم حياتهم كده 
وطبيعة شعبهم كده 
هاتي لي رئيس دولة أروبية قاعد على الأرض في ظل أن شعبهم مقطعين الأنتريهات هههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

> من قال أن المرأة ليس من حقها أن تخرج فى المظاهرات وتعبر عن وطنها ؟
> أين أنت يا فتاة التحرير المسحولة ..من وزيرة دفاع أسبانيا !!


برضوا مقارنة غير منطقية 
أولا دي خارجه لشغلها 
والتانيه خارجه في مظاهره
وكل المصريات الحمدلله هتلاقيهم بيخرجوا يتفقدوا شغلهم 
سواء حوامل أو لأ
والفتاه المسحولة زيها زي أي شخص خرج يطالب بحقوقه وحصل تعدي عليه 
فهي في خروجها تساوت بالرجل فلا يجوز أن نقول أنها إمراة 
هي بالفعل إمرأة ان لم تطلب المساواة

وكلامي هذا ليس معناه أني متفق على سحلها بالعكس
أنا معترض على تصرف الجنود تجاهها حتى وأن تطاولت عليهم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> شركات الإتصال ملهاش ذنب
> في بند في العقد بينص أن للحكومة الحق في قطع الإتصالاتا 
> 
> يعني القصة مش قصة فودافون أو موبنيل
> وبعدين الشهيد اكيد ميهمهوش يكلم أهله ولا ميكلمهمش ويأمه مكنش نزل وكان قعد جنبهم يرغوا سوا
> 
> اللي بلاحظوا أن الناس كلها بتاجر باسم الشهداء 
> علشان تحفذ الشعب فقط


 طيب ومين اعطي الحق للحكومه انها تسمح بقطع الاتصالات .. ده معناه انها بتتدخل في حياتك الشخصيه 
وانها لما تشوف انها  تقطع عليك الاتصالات تقطعها .. ولما تحن عليك تتركها 
كمان يااحمد لو دي مساله بين الشركات والحكومه .. هل وانت بتشتري الخط بتقرا هذا الشرط في عقد الخط 
الاجابه لا 
اذن الشركه دلست عليك .. اذن هي مسؤله مسؤليه تضامنيه مع الحكومه في تلك الجريمه 

ازاي كمان يابو حميد تقول ان المتظاهرين مايهمهش يكلمو اهاليهم 
احنا عندنا الف مفقود يااحمد وده اصعب من الشهداء لان محدش عارف ان كانو احياء ام اموات
بيتهيالي لو في وسيله اتصال بين المتظاهرين واهاليهم ...مكانش هيبقي العدد ده 
وكفايه اللي كان قوات الامن بتعمله .. كانت بتكسر بطاقات المصابين والشهداء وترميها علشان محدش يعرف ده مين ولا منين

----------


## اليمامة

> يا يمامه برضوا بننظور للأمر من جهة واحده 
> طبعا أردوغان شخص كويس و رجل مناسب للمكان المناسب
> 
> ولكن المجلس اللي أنت شايفاه قاعدين فيه ده طبيعي عندهم في تركيا 
> زي الكنبه عندنا 
> ولو دورتي هتلاقي في فيديوهات لمبارك في بداياته كان بيقابل برضوا محدودي الدخل والفلاحين وبيقعد معاهم على الكنبة 
> فده شيء طبيعي من وجهة نظري
> زي ما كانوا بيجيبوا احمد بتاع إيران قاعد على حصيرة 
> طيب ماهم حياتهم كده 
> ...


الحقيقة يابن البلد ان اردوغان مختلف ..وسياسته مختلفة..ولا يجلس للمظهرة كما يفعلون عندنا لأن عندهم السلطة لها معانى أخرى ..انما اردوغان يحترم شعبه وبلاده ويقدر قيمة المواطن ..حتى لو كانت سياسته علمانية فنحن نرصد الجيد منها فقط ..
وهو هنا ليس فى بوادر حكمه ..انما - مع احترامى لسيرة بداية مبارك العطرة - فى آخره..فالصورة حديثة 
أنا لا أقصد هنا المجلس نفسه وانه جالس على الأرض أو على الكنبة أو على الأنتريه
إنما عنيت وجوده وسط ناسه البسطاء بهذه الطريقة ..وتفاعله معهم كأنه واحد منهم
هى ليست نظرة عاطفية او ساذجة يا أحمد ..انما دا واقع ..شعبه كدا ..لأنه كدا ..الشعوب أيضا تتربى 
كما تربينا نحن منذ 60 عاما وأكثر على حكم العسكر ..
كما أن الحكام كذلك هم افراز لشعوبهم 
شكرا لقراءتك الصورة كما تسنى لك 
وهذا هو الهدف من الموضوع 
الإثراء
وفتح آفاق أوسع للصورة والكلمة 

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

> برضوا مقارنة غير منطقية 
> أولا دي خارجه لشغلها 
> والتانيه خارجه في مظاهره
> وكل المصريات الحمدلله هتلاقيهم بيخرجوا يتفقدوا شغلهم 
> سواء حوامل أو لأ
> والفتاه المسحولة زيها زي أي شخص خرج يطالب بحقوقه وحصل تعدي عليه 
> فهي في خروجها تساوت بالرجل فلا يجوز أن نقول أنها إمراة 
> هي بالفعل إمرأة ان لم تطلب المساواة
> 
> ...





> والفتاه المسحولة زيها زي أي شخص خرج يطالب بحقوقه وحصل تعدي عليه


هل هذا معقول ابن البلد ؟
لكى تخرج المرأة فى مظاهرة تعاقب بالسحل بحجة أنها مثل الرجل ..الإنجليز أنفسهم لم يفعلوا ما فعله الجيش فى الفتاة المسحولة والتى عوملت بمنتهى منتهى الوحشية ؟
أيعاقبونها لأنها خرجت تعبر عن رأيها فى وضع يخص مصير مصر ؟
وأصلا أنا لا أوافق على أن يعامل الرجل بالسحل ..ليست هذه هى القاعدة يابن البلد 
ليس من المفترض أن نتعامل أصلا بالسحل وأن يهان الإنسان لأنه أصبح له رأى فى النهاية ويحافظ على شرعيته 
الرجل مثل المرأة ..وهذا دفاعا عن سحل الرجل وليس المرأة ..حتى الرجل لا يجب أن يسحل
واذا أؤذى الرجل بغباء ووحشية يجب أن يتم التفرقة بين ايذاء الرجل والمرأة وقت اللزوم 
حتى لو أنت معترض على سحل الفتاة ..يجب أن تكون قناعتك مضمونة وأن تدافع عن اعتراضك ألف مرة 
المرأة مثل الرجل نعم ابن البلد كإنسان
ولكن لها طريقة فى المعاملة تختلف عن الرجل 
ولكن ليس كعقوبة يجب أن تدفع ثمنها لأننا نؤمن بمساواتها على مضض

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> المرأة مثل الرجل نعم ابن البلد كإنسان
> ولكن لها طريقة فى المعاملة تختلف عن الرجل



لو فيه هنا لايك 
كنت عملتله لايك لايك لايك

----------


## ابن البلد

> هل هذا معقول ابن البلد ؟
> لكى تخرج المرأة فى مظاهرة تعاقب بالسحل بحجة أنها مثل الرجل ..الإنجليز أنفسهم لم يفعلوا ما فعله الجيش فى الفتاة المسحولة والتى عوملت بمنتهى منتهى الوحشية ؟
> أيعاقبونها لأنها خرجت تعبر عن رأيها فى وضع يخص مصير مصر ؟
> وأصلا أنا لا أوافق على أن يعامل الرجل بالسحل ..ليست هذه هى القاعدة يابن البلد 
> ليس من المفترض أن نتعامل أصلا بالسحل وأن يهان الإنسان لأنه أصبح له رأى فى النهاية ويحافظ على شرعيته 
> الرجل مثل المرأة ..وهذا دفاعا عن سحل الرجل وليس المرأة ..حتى الرجل لا يجب أن يسحل
> واذا أؤذى الرجل بغباء ووحشية يجب أن يتم التفرقة بين ايذاء الرجل والمرأة وقت اللزوم 
> حتى لو أنت معترض على سحل الفتاة ..يجب أن تكون قناعتك مضمونة وأن تدافع عن اعتراضك ألف مرة 
> المرأة مثل الرجل نعم ابن البلد كإنسان
> ...


النقطة مش نقطة البنت زي الرجل ولا لأ
لان من وجهة نظري البنت مش زي الرجل

لكن مرة تانيه بقول الصورة واللي محمد حسين عايز يعمل عليها لايك لايك لايك
هي ليست مقارنة عادله او صحيح ولا ليها نوع من أنواع المقارنة

في النهايه دي وزيرة
وخارجه تشوف شغلها

ودي شخص عادي من عامة الشعب وخارج يتظاهر

ومرة تانيه محدش منع حد أنه يخرج من بيته
لكن اللي يلعب الدح ميقولش أي

ده اللي أنا افهمه ومقتنع به

----------


## ابن البلد

> الحقيقة يابن البلد ان اردوغان مختلف ..وسياسته مختلفة..ولا يجلس للمظهرة كما يفعلون عندنا لأن عندهم السلطة لها معانى أخرى ..انما اردوغان يحترم شعبه وبلاده ويقدر قيمة المواطن ..حتى لو كانت سياسته علمانية فنحن نرصد الجيد منها فقط ..
> وهو هنا ليس فى بوادر حكمه ..انما - مع احترامى لسيرة بداية مبارك العطرة - فى آخره..فالصورة حديثة 
> أنا لا أقصد هنا المجلس نفسه وانه جالس على الأرض أو على الكنبة أو على الأنتريه
> إنما عنيت وجوده وسط ناسه البسطاء بهذه الطريقة ..وتفاعله معهم كأنه واحد منهم
> هى ليست نظرة عاطفية او ساذجة يا أحمد ..انما دا واقع ..شعبه كدا ..لأنه كدا ..الشعوب أيضا تتربى 
> كما تربينا نحن منذ 60 عاما وأكثر على حكم العسكر ..
> كما أن الحكام كذلك هم افراز لشعوبهم 
> شكرا لقراءتك الصورة كما تسنى لك 
> وهذا هو الهدف من الموضوع 
> ...


مختلف وأحنا شايفينه من بره ومن خارج بلاده 

لكن داخل بلاده هو مختلف أيضا ولا يتفق عليه الشعب جميعا
والإنتخابات الأخيرة دليل على ده 

أنا فكرت كتير في طريقة فكرنا أحنا كمصريين ولقيت أن الإختلاف والتخلف عندنا أحنا 

أحنا اللي بنهرب من واقعنا وبنهرب من ثقافتنا 
وبنشوف كل القديم أو البسيط ساذج 
بالعكس لازم نعرف أن دي ثقافتنا 

هنا لو واحد مشي بجلابيه في الشارع الناس بتبص عليه أيه ده ؟
ولو شوفنا فيلم أجنبي جايبين المصريين فيه بجلاليب بنقول مين دول
ومش مصورين مصر صح ونبقي مستعريين من ده 
لكن أي حد ينزل مصر الجديدة مش هقول شبرا 
مصر الجديدة ولا محطة التجنيد 
ويشوف كمية الناس اللي بجلاليب 
ونظرت الناس الإرستقراطيين 
ليهم 
كلنا بقينا إرستقراطيين 

تركيا مش كده 
إيران مش كده 

تركيا على الرغم من وجود ناس هاي وعاملين فيها البدع 
لكن ده مبيمنعهمش انهم بيتمسكوا بثقافتهم 
ولا طريقتهم في الكلام ولا إستخدامهم للألفاظ

مش احنا هنا نص كلامنا لازم يكون إنجليزي لحسن يقولوا علينا هبل والناس تبص لنا بصة حقيرة أو ساذجة زي ما أشارتي


انت تربيتي من 60 سنة على حاكم عسكر

أنا عائلتي كلها عساكر وقرفوني في عيشتي 
وعلى الرغم من كده تقدمت للكلية العسكرية والاكادمية العسكرية 
3 مرات
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> طيب ومين اعطي الحق للحكومه انها تسمح بقطع الاتصالات .. ده معناه انها بتتدخل في حياتك الشخصيه 
> وانها لما تشوف انها  تقطع عليك الاتصالات تقطعها .. ولما تحن عليك تتركها 
> كمان يااحمد لو دي مساله بين الشركات والحكومه .. هل وانت بتشتري الخط بتقرا هذا الشرط في عقد الخط 
> الاجابه لا 
> اذن الشركه دلست عليك .. اذن هي مسؤله مسؤليه تضامنيه مع الحكومه في تلك الجريمه 
> 
> ازاي كمان يابو حميد تقول ان المتظاهرين مايهمهش يكلمو اهاليهم 
> احنا عندنا الف مفقود يااحمد وده اصعب من الشهداء لان محدش عارف ان كانو احياء ام اموات
> بيتهيالي لو في وسيله اتصال بين المتظاهرين واهاليهم ...مكانش هيبقي العدد ده 
> وكفايه اللي كان قوات الامن بتعمله .. كانت بتكسر بطاقات المصابين والشهداء وترميها علشان محدش يعرف ده مين ولا منين


أنا بقرأ طبعا العقد يا محمد 
وأقسم لك على ذلك 
وبناقشهم فيه قبل ما أمضي على عقد خط التليفون 
الشركة مش دلست عليك ولا قصة
لكن الغبي فقط هو من يوقع على شيء لم يقرئه 

زي اللي يدخل المنتدى يشتم 
ويقولك أصلي مقراتش القوانين وأنا بسجل 
مع أنها إلزامية ولازم يقرأ ويوافق عليها 

أنا اللي أقصده هنا 
أن الشركات مش هي المسئولة 
أيوه الحكومة مسئولة طبعا عن قطع الإتصالات وكان تصرف خاطئ بكل المقاييس
ويمكن ده اللي زود العدد في التحرير زي ما أنت قلت من حيث القتلى
وبرضوا من حيث المتواجدين في التحرير
لان لو الإتصالات كانت شغاله على الأقل 
كان زمنا كلنا قاعدين على النت ومطنشين 

لكن لما يقطع الإتصالات 
لا أنزل أشوف في أيه 
ولو أخويا في التحرير لا أروح أطمن عليه لحسن مفيش أتصالات


انا معرفش قوات الامن عملت أيه 
ومشوفتش ده بعيني 
بصراحة 
لكن مفيش حاجه مستبعده 

فالبلد كلها منظومة كامله متكاملة للفساد 

وأنا مش هقول أني خارج ا لمنظومة 
لا بالعكس أنا وانتم جميعا داخل المنظومة وبنساعد بشكل أو بآخر في فسادها

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*لماذا يبدون أفضل منا ونحن الأحق والأولى وفينا كل الجمال
المقارنات غير عادلة فلانقارن مواقف حسنة بمواقف سيئة بل نقارن الحسن بالحسن والسيء بالسيء فلو فعلنا فكفتنا سوف تميل
الأنثى تريد المساواة مع الرجل في حقوقه ولاتريد مساواة معه في ردود الفعل تجاهه 
العقد شريعة المتعاقدين واللي أوله شرط آخره نور
الحفاظ على التقاليد سمة من سمات التحضر
من كتب الله له الشهادة حيٌ عنده يرزق نال وأهله كل الشرف وبطريقة ما سيلقي الله كل الطمأنينة في قلوب ذويه 

كلها وجهات نظر قرأتها هنا أتفق معها إلا واحدة

دائما سيدتي تفاجئيني بإبداعك وللحقيقة أبدع زوار الموضوع

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور لإبداء الإعجاب بالموضوع
ولى عودة مساء اليوم إن شاء الله
شكرا لك يا ندى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا ومرحبا بكل اخوانى الأفاضل 
أنا سعيدة جدا بما يثمره الموضوع من نقاش ومن تعبير 
فقط على السريع أريد أن أوضح أننى لا أعقد مقارنات بين صور وصور
أو بين رجال ونساء
او نساء ونساء
أو أوضاع وأوضاع
فقط أعلق على الصورة من ناحية رؤيتى واحساسى بها 
وبالتأكيد كل منا له الحق فى طريقة قراءته للصورة ..ولكن دون أحكام على القراءات الأخرى 
طبعا أدرك تماما اختلاف التقاليد والأصول بيننا وبين المجتمعات الغربية 
فنحن والحمد لله مسلمون ..وللإسلام شريعته السمحة التى كفلت للمرأة والرجل الحقوق والواجبات وفى كل مناحى الحياة 
وهذا وحده كفيل بحمايتنا والحفاظ على عقولنا وأصولنا ..
غير أن نقدنا لذواتنا وأوضاعنا ليس بالأمر الخطأ ..وهو كذلك ليس معناه اننا نكره ثقافتنا وتقاليدنا ونتبرأ منها 
انما اعمال العقل ونقد العقل ..والوعى يمهد لنا حرية النقد والتعديل بهدف تغيير مجتمعنا وعقولنا نحو الأفضل 
وليس عيبا أن ننفتح على الأمم الأخرى ونأخذ منها الحسن ونترك القبيح لأننا لن نستطيع أن نعيش وحدنا فى العالم منعزلين
فالعولمة اليوم فرضت علينا سياجا بضرورة الإختلاط والتعايش
فإن كان هناك من بد ..فهو أن ندركها وننتقى ما يلزمنا ويلائمنا منها لا أن نهجرها فتصير أكبر مهدد لهويتنا 
من السهل جدا أن نتورط فى فهم خاطىء للإسلام ..فى اتباع تقاليد وراثية لعادات قبائلية ..من السهل جدا أن ننقاد
ولكن ليس من العيب أبدا أن نصلح من شأننا ومن شأن مجتمعاتنا
والحمد لله رب العالمين أننا مدركين لهويتنا جيدا ونحب وطننا كما لا نحب أنفسنا وانما أكثر 
وما ترسب فينا على مدار سنوات طويلة ..ربما أثر فعلا فى طريقة تفكيرنا وتناولنا للأمور 
حتى أننا عندما نَثر ..وننتقد .. ونغير فى أمور عادية بشرية لا تتعلق بتشريعات أو إلهيات ..
لا نكون بذلك متملصين من هويتنا وتقاليدنا

فقط أردت أن أنوه عن ذلك ..وانتظر منكم مزيدا من التفاعل بصور تركت علاماتها فى نفوسكم 
وان شاء الله ستكون الصور القادمة متنوعة أكثر ..وذات أفكار مختلفة ..

أشكركم جميعا ولى عودة للردود ان شاء الله
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> تسجيل حضور لإبداء الإعجاب بالموضوع
> ولى عودة مساء اليوم إن شاء الله
> شكرا لك يا ندى


أهلا يا أحمد 
مما يسعدنى أن ينال الموضوع اعجابك 
فى انتظارك ان شاء الله

شكرا جزيلا
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *لماذا يبدون أفضل منا ونحن الأحق والأولى وفينا كل الجمال
> المقارنات غير عادلة فلانقارن مواقف حسنة بمواقف سيئة بل نقارن الحسن بالحسن والسيء بالسيء فلو فعلنا فكفتنا سوف تميل
> الأنثى تريد المساواة مع الرجل في حقوقه ولاتريد مساواة معه في ردود الفعل تجاهه 
> العقد شريعة المتعاقدين واللي أوله شرط آخره نور
> الحفاظ على التقاليد سمة من سمات التحضر
> من كتب الله له الشهادة حيٌ عنده يرزق نال وأهله كل الشرف وبطريقة ما سيلقي الله كل الطمأنينة في قلوب ذويه 
> 
> كلها وجهات نظر قرأتها هنا أتفق معها إلا واحدة
> 
> ...


من قال أنهم أفضل يا شاطر حسن ؟
أنا لا أصنع مقارنات يا عزيزى .. لا أحب اسلوب المقارنات فهو اسلوب الضعفاء وضعيفى الثقة عندما تكون فى غير محلها
والمقارنات هنا ليس لها محل من الإعراب كما تفضلت وذكرت ..فنحن الحمد لله بخير ولكن لدينا عيوب ..ما المانع ؟
العيوب ليست معممة ولا تنطبق على الجميع ..ولكننا ننتقد ما هو سىء ..وحدث فعلا 
كيف تريد الأنثى المساواة مع الرجل والله ساوى بينهما فى الإنسانية وكفل لكل منهما حقوقا وواجبات ليكملا بعضهما البعض ؟
كيف يريد البشر وقد شرع الله الشرع العادل ..فكفانا شر الأنفس ؟
المرأة بالتأكيد التى تفهم دينها وحترم طبيعتها لا تريد المساواة بالمعنى الدارج ..
الحفاظ على التقاليد التى لا تمثل ابطاء وتأخر عن الموكب بالتأكيد هى هوية .. وليست عار 
أما فيما يتعلق بالشهيد ..فكان المقصود هو انه من الجميل لوتمكن من محادثة اهله قبل أن تزهق روحه ..انه مجرد تصور جميل ..لم يحدث فعلا للشهداء عندما قطعت الإتصالات ..

الشاطر حسن
أنا أشكرك جدا على اثراءك للموضوع كما وأنتظر منك صورك وأفكارك حولها ..

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

> مختلف وأحنا شايفينه من بره ومن خارج بلاده 
> 
> لكن داخل بلاده هو مختلف أيضا ولا يتفق عليه الشعب جميعا
> والإنتخابات الأخيرة دليل على ده 
> 
> أنا فكرت كتير في طريقة فكرنا أحنا كمصريين ولقيت أن الإختلاف والتخلف عندنا أحنا 
> 
> أحنا اللي بنهرب من واقعنا وبنهرب من ثقافتنا 
> وبنشوف كل القديم أو البسيط ساذج 
> ...


من يفكر بهذه الطريقة ابن البلد إلا السذج سواء من المهزومين فاقدى الثقة والمبدأ ..أو من المتسلقين ..أو حتى من الطبقة الكلاس كما تقول ويتميزون بالتفاهة ..
لا أنكر أن هذا موجود ويحدث ..ولكن من السبب 
ياريت تعود للسادات مثلا ..وترى سياسته وسياسة الإنفتاح ماذا فعلت فينا ..
قولبت الأوضاع ..وخلت العالى واطى ..والواطى عالى 
كادت أن تمحو هويتنا بعدما جعلت التعليم برجماتى وتيك اواى 
وجاء مبارك ليزيد الأوضاع سوء فيتردى حال التعليم أكثر ويكره المصريون حالتهم السيئة المتأخرة بعدما عاش الناس فى حرمان وفقر وأصبحوا متطلعين وحقودين وينظرون للآخرين ..الطبقات الإجتماعية نفسها سقطت وكانت النتيجة أن اهتزت القيم والأخلاق 
ومع ذلك ليس كل الناس هكذا ..
الشعب المصرى مجمله شعب متحضر بالفطرة ويحترم الآخر ويمد له يد العون 
الشعب المصرى رغم ارتفاع معدل الأمية والجريمة ..لازال شعب دافىء ومضحى وقادر على خلق الجديد 
الشعب اغتيل واتمرمط ..ولكنه سينهض ان شاء الله
على الأقل الثورة عملت صحصحة للناس ..ازالت المخاوف وعلمتهم الشجاعة والتعبير بحرية ..وفتحت لهم طريقا للأمل والتغيير 

شكرا لك أحمد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هل يمكن أن يكون هذا حقيقى ؟
> هل يوجد بشر فى هذه الحياة يقبلون على تقبيل أرجل وأيدى حكامهم وملوكهم كما نرى ؟!!
> لماذا ؟
> هذا ضد الإنسانية .. 
> لعل حكامنا لما استعبدونا وجعلونا مسوخ ..  كانوا فى منتهى العدل !


 نعم
هذه حقيقة للأسف يا ندى
بغض النظر عن كون من فى الصورة يقبلون أقدام الملك أم يخلعون له الحذاء
فالدنيا مليئة بأنواع من البشر يرضون بحياة الدعة
وينافقون الحاكم أو المسئول أو حتى أرباب العمل
لإن هناك من لا يوقن بأنه لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة
وأن كرامة الإنسان أغلى من أى شيء بما فيها حياته
كيف إذا رأينا من يقبل يد صفوت الشريف وهو مسئول ثم قام نفس هذا البائس بلعن صفوت الشريف بعد أن زج به فى السجن
رأينا من طبلوا وهللوا لنظام حسنى مبارك ولعنوا الثوار حينما قاموا بثورة 25 يناير
ثم هاجموا مبارك بعد الثورة وتملقوا الثوار
ثم لعنوا الثوار مرة أخرى وتملقوا المجلس العسكرى
ثم بدأوا فى نفاق جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعد أن كانوا يتهمونها بالعمالة والرجعية فيما مضى
إنهم يجيدون اللعب على كل الحبال
ولديهم بدل الوجه ألف وجه
هؤلاء هم الأخطر علينا من الصهاينة والأمريكان
لأنهم  دائما على إستعداد أن يكونوا الجسر الذى يعبر عليه كل من يعدهم ويمنيهم ويحقق لهم مصالح زائلة فى دنيا فانية

----------


## اليمامة

> لو فيه هنا لايك 
> كنت عملتله لايك لايك لايك


شكرا يا محمد 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> نعم
> هذه حقيقة للأسف يا ندى
> بغض النظر عن كون من فى الصورة يقبلون أقدام الملك أم يخلعون له الحذاء
> فالدنيا مليئة بأنواع من البشر يرضون بحياة الدعة
> وينافقون الحاكم أو المسئول أو حتى أرباب العمل
> لإن هناك من لا يوقن بأنه لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة
> وأن كرامة الإنسان أغلى من أى شيء بما فيها حياته
> كيف إذا رأينا من يقبل يد صفوت الشريف وهو مسئول ثم قام نفس هذا البائس بلعن صفوت الشريف بعد أن زج به فى السجن
> رأينا من طبلوا وهللوا لنظام حسنى مبارك ولعنوا الثوار حينما قاموا بثورة 25 يناير
> ...


فعلا يا أحمد ..هذا صحيح
سيوجد المنافقون والمنقادون فى كل زمان ومكان 
المهم أن نكشفهم ونعرفهم 

شكرا لك
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

أموت وأعرف في ماذا يفكر ؟
هاهو يرى ويسمع بوضوح ..انتباهه حاضر كما يبدو 
طبعا لا يستطيع العسكر وضعه فى السجن مثله مثل كل بطانته 
مازالوا يفضلون أن يبقى فى المستشفى حفاظا على هيبته 
أو حفاظا على الإتفاق ..
هل يتخيل أحد فعلا كيف يفكر ..كيف يرى ..وكيف يصدق ؟

----------


## اليمامة

ضحكت جدا لما رأيت هذه الصورة 
هى صورة لإعتقال متظاهر في وول ستريت !!!
واسمه " معتقل على كفوف الراحة "
طبعا أنا لا أقارن ..
لأنه المفترض أن الإنسان انسان فى كل مكان
أم أن انسان وول ستريت غير انسان العرب ؟
ربما ...

----------


## اليمامة

ليس كل جندى قاسى القلب 





أو راضى عن سياسة دولته 





من الممكن أن يعترض وقت المصير ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انتي زعلانه ياندي من بواسين ايادي الملك ورجل الملك 
طيب اهو ملك 
برضه اهو بياكلهم يشربهم . بيلبسهم .. بينيمهم .. مخليهم مش  محتاجين حاجه 
هما من غيره هيكونو زي اليتامي زينا كده زمان لما كان حسني مبارك يجيله شويه كحه يقولو ... مصر .. اسرائيل .. هنا اضيع .. كل واحد يحط ورا بابه حجر علشان الحراميه .. :D  .. طبعا لغه الاستبداد والاستحمار والاستكراد ... ثابته لاتتغير 

طب انا عايزك تزعلي بجد بئي : 
اتفضلي " 




في المغرب برضه
ليه تضايقي من بواسين الايادي .. لما ممكن تشوفي دول

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> انتي زعلانه ياندي من بواسين ايادي الملك ورجل الملك 
> طيب اهو ملك 
> برضه اهو بياكلهم يشربهم . بيلبسهم .. بينيمهم .. مخليهم مش  محتاجين حاجه 
> هما من غيره هيكونو زي اليتامي زينا كده زمان لما كان حسني مبارك يجيله شويه كحه يقولو ... مصر .. اسرائيل .. هنا اضيع .. كل واحد يحط ورا بابه حجر علشان الحراميه .. :D  .. طبعا لغه الاستبداد والاستحمار والاستكراد ... ثابته لاتتغير 
> 
> طب انا عايزك تزعلي بجد بئي : 
> اتفضلي " 
> 
> 
> ...


مش ممكن يا محمد !!
أنا بحاول أصدق والله العظيم 
يعنى انا ماكنتش غلطانة فى صورة بواسين الأيادى اللى طلعت رحمة !
دول فعلا متخلفين ..ليس لديهم اصلا منطق ولا دماغ 
يا نهار !!! معقول ؟
والمغاربة فين ..ساكتين على المهازل دى ؟
كان عندهم مظاهرات ..بس سكتوا تقريبا ..
حقيقى حزنت يا محمد ..وعجزت عن التصديق كإنما أصابنى شلل 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل مستبدي العالم ولصوصه

----------


## اليمامة

ممنوع الحذف ..طالما لم يخرج الموضوع عن الآداب العامة ..!!
هى ليست مشكلة المشرف ولا العضو ..ولست هنا بصدد الدفاع عنهما 
وانما هى مشكلة أصبحت تخص مصر كلها
مشكلة الحوار مع الآخر بعيدا عن أى محاولات تضليل أو تشويه أو شوشرة
بعيدا عن التخوين ..والإستخفاف ..والمصلحة .. وأيضا الإحتكار ..
مع خالص التحيات للآداب العامة

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> [color="red"]
> 
> [b][font="arial"][size="5"]من قال أن المرأة ليس من حقها أن تخرج فى المظاهرات وتعبر عن وطنها ؟
> أين أنت يا فتاة التحرير المسحولة ..من وزيرة دفاع أسبانيا !!


من أكثر الصور اللتي أثارت إعجابي في هذا الموضوع المتميز هذه الصورة 

لا شك أن كل منا يرى الصورة - أي صورة - بزاوية مختلفة و بوجهة نظر مختلفة عن الآخر لذلك فما أعجبني بشدة في هذه الصورة هو تعبيرها عن إنسانية الإنسان و عدم إعتراض إنسان على إنسان بسبب إنسانيته 

بمعنى 

أن من ينتقدون عمل المرأة أو بعض أنواع عمل المرأة مبررين إنتقاداتهم بأن للمرأة ظروفاً خاصة و وضع خاص يتناسون أنهم بهذا النقد ينتقدون إنسانية المرأة و طبيعتها اللتي خلقها الله عليها 

و لكن هذه الصورة عبرت بوضوح عن أن طبيعة المرأة - الإنسان - ليست مدعاة للخجل أو مثاراً للسخرية و الإستهجان بل هي طبيعة إنسانية يجب على كل إنسان أن يحترمها و يقدرها إذا كان يعتبر نفسه إنسان يجب تقدير طبيعته هو و إحترامها 

و ها نحن نرى وزيرة للدفاع و هو منصب يعتبره الشرق و بعض دول الغرب حكراً على الرجل ذو الطبيعة الإنسانية الأفضل في وجهة نظرهم .. نرى وزيرة للدفاع في دولة أوروبية قوية و متقدمة تسير بين حشود الجنود في قمة بهاءها و قوتها و هيبتها رغم أنها حبلى .. و لم يجد الأسبان غضاضة في ذلك 

بالمناسبة .. حُبلى هي الكلمة الأصح من حامل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ضحكت جدا لما رأيت هذه الصورة 
> هى صورة لإعتقال متظاهر في وول ستريت !!!
> واسمه " معتقل على كفوف الراحة "
> طبعا أنا لا أقارن ..
> لأنه المفترض أن الإنسان انسان فى كل مكان
> أم أن انسان وول ستريت غير انسان العرب ؟
> ربما ...


ولماذا يبتسم هذه الإبتسامة يا ترى
هل لإنه متأكد من أن أحدا لن يركله بالأرجل ويطأ عليه بالبيادات الميرى ولن يخلع له أحد ثيابه أو ينهال فوق رأسه ضربا بالعصى الغليظة؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*
هو يعلم جيدا أن النصر ليس بآلته وإن كانت جحيما على أعدائه . هو يدرك أن الله هو وحده القادر على النصر ويتمنى أن يكون سببا له
"إما النصر أو الشهادة " كتبها على قلبه بإيمانه تلك العبارة التي مازلت تخيف العدو وترهبه وأخرت كثيرا أطماعه*

----------


## اليمامة

فعلها جمال عبد الناصر بإنقلابه العسكرى 
ومن ثم تولى اللواء أركان حرب محمد نجيب رئاسة الجمهورية 
وبعد قليل اتسعت حدة الخلافات بين عبد الناصر ونجيب كون الأخير كان يريد وجود أحزاب ومجتمع مدنى وقد كانت علاقته جيدة بالإخوان الذين كانوا يريدون توطيد علاقتهم بنجيب لأسباب سياسية تتعلق بالحكم وهو ما أثار حفيظة عبد الناصر الذي كان يعلم بنية الإخوان في الحكم.. ورغبتهم في الوصول إليه.. ومع تواتر الأحداث التي اختتمت بمحاولة اغتيال عبد الناصر في المنشية عام ١٩٥٤ بتخطيط الإخوان وتنفيذ محمود عبد اللطيف.. كان قرار عبدالناصر بعزل نجيب وتحديد إقامته رغم علمه بأنه ليس وراء تلك المحاولة..
واستقال رسميا نجيب فى نفس العام وعين جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً لمجلس قيادة الثورة ورئيساً لمجلس الوزراء.. 
وفيما يلي البيان الذي أذاعه المجلس بأسباب ذلك الخلاف في ٢٥ فبراير ١٩٥٤:

"أيها المواطنون ( برضو أيها المواطنون ) ::  ..

"لم يكن هدف الثورة التي حمل لواءها الجيش يوم ٢٣ يوليه سنة ١٩٥٢ أن يصل فرد أو أفراد إلى حكم أو سلطان أو أن يحصل كائن من كان على مغنم أو جاه، بل يشهد الله أن هذه الثورة ما قامت إلا لتمكين المُثل العليا في البلاد بعد أن افتقدتها طويلاً نتيجة لعهود الفساد والانحلال.

لقد قامت في وجه الثورة منذ اللحظة الأولى عقبات قاسية عولجت بحزم دون نظر إلى مصلحة خاصة لفرد أو جماعة، وبهذا توطدت أركانها واطرد تقدمها في سبيل بلوغ غاياتها.

ولا شك أنكم تقدرون خطورة ما أقيم في وجه الثورة من صعاب، خاصة والبلاد ترزح تحت احتلال المستعمر الغاصب لجزء من أراضيها، وكانت مهمة مجلس قيادة الثورة في خلال هذه الفترة غاية في القسوة والخطورة، حمل أفراد المجلس تلك التبعة الملقاة على عاتقهم ورائدهم الوصول بأمتنا العزيزة إلى بر الأمان مهما كلفهم هذا من جهد وبذل."

تقريبا نفس ما قيل ..ويقال 

وفى ٢٤ يونيه ١٩٥٦ انتخب جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية بالاستفتاء الشعبي وفقاً لدستور ١٦ يناير ١٩٥٦ ـ أول دستور للثورة.

وفى ٢٢ فبراير ١٩٥٨ أصبح جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية العربية المتحدة بعد إعلان الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا، وذلك حتى مؤامرة الانفصال التي قام بها أفراد من الجيش السوري في ٢٨ سبتمبر ١٩٦١.

وظل جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية العربية المتحدة حتى رحل في ٢٨ سبتمبر ١٩٧٠. 

ومن بعدها تسلم السادات السلطة ..ثم مبارك 

ثم العسكر أنفسهم ..بشحمهم ولحمهم لتبقى مصر محكومة لأكثر من 60 عاما بالعسكر 

ولازلنا ننتظر !!

----------


## اليمامة

> من أكثر الصور اللتي أثارت إعجابي في هذا الموضوع المتميز هذه الصورة 
> 
> لا شك أن كل منا يرى الصورة - أي صورة - بزاوية مختلفة و بوجهة نظر مختلفة عن الآخر لذلك فما أعجبني بشدة في هذه الصورة هو تعبيرها عن إنسانية الإنسان و عدم إعتراض إنسان على إنسان بسبب إنسانيته 
> 
> بمعنى 
> 
> أن من ينتقدون عمل المرأة أو بعض أنواع عمل المرأة مبررين إنتقاداتهم بأن للمرأة ظروفاً خاصة و وضع خاص يتناسون أنهم بهذا النقد ينتقدون إنسانية المرأة و طبيعتها اللتي خلقها الله عليها 
> 
> و لكن هذه الصورة عبرت بوضوح عن أن طبيعة المرأة - الإنسان - ليست مدعاة للخجل أو مثاراً للسخرية و الإستهجان بل هي طبيعة إنسانية يجب على كل إنسان أن يحترمها و يقدرها إذا كان يعتبر نفسه إنسان يجب تقدير طبيعته هو و إحترامها 
> ...


هذه نقطة مهمة فعلا يا أيمن ..وحساسة 
وربم هى مغزى الصورة كلها والتى كنت اعنيها بعيدا عن السحل المصرى ..
اشكرك ان فتحت افق آخر للرؤية ..
وكلامك صحيح كواقع يجرى فى مجتمعنا 
لدرجة أن هناك من يمتعض اساسا من المرأة !
من كونها كائن موجود !
لدرجة أن هناك من يعتقد أن فى كلمة " امرأة " ..مجرد الكلمة سواء كتبها أو نطقها ..عورة !
لدرجة أننى قرأت فتوى ذات مرة تقول " وجهة المرأة مثل فرجها " !
هى مشكلتنا الأزلية التى تضرب جذورها ثقافتنا الأصيلة فيما يتعلق بالمرأة ووضعها 
وكونها انسانة مثل الرجل من عدمه ..وأكثر عندما نعرف عن خصائصها وطبائعها التى خلقها الله عليها ما هى مجبولة عليه .. وليست لها أى يد فى خلقتها ..بل هى لم ترتكب بها أى جريمة تذكر !
وربما يا أيمن من يفكر بهذه الطريقة التى تصنف المرأة بعيدا عن طبيعتها ويستغربها عليها .. هو نفسه شاذ التفكير وخبيثه ..

شكرا لك كثيرا وفى انتظار المزيد من صورك وتعليقاتك 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> ولماذا يبتسم هذه الإبتسامة يا ترى
> هل لإنه متأكد من أن أحدا لن يركله بالأرجل ويطأ عليه بالبيادات الميرى ولن يخلع له أحد ثيابه أو ينهال فوق رأسه ضربا بالعصى الغليظة؟


فعلا يا أحمد .. على الأقل ليس على هذه الطريقة ..طريقة ثمانية على واحد ..



هو يبتسم ربما لأنه يعرف أنه فى أمان .. ويخلف وراءه الأمان والاطمئنان لزويه ..ولأنه غير جائع ..أليس هذا واردا ؟

شكرا أحمد 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> هو يعلم جيدا أن النصر ليس بآلته وإن كانت جحيما على أعدائه . هو يدرك أن الله هو وحده القادر على النصر ويتمنى أن يكون سببا له
> "إما النصر أو الشهادة " كتبها على قلبه بإيمانه تلك العبارة التي مازلت تخيف العدو وترهبه وأخرت كثيرا أطماعه*


جميل يا حسن ..شكرا لك 
أتعرف ..أن هذه الايمانيات العالية التى نتمتع بها نحن العرب والمصريين بشكل خاص هى ارادة النصر وروح القتال العالية ..فعندنا ..ووقت اللزوم ..لا شىء مستحيل ..لأننا لا نقبل سوى بالنصر او الشهادة ..
وهذا ليس كلام من قبيل الخزعبلات ..والأهام
انما هو الأمل فى الله والإيمان بالنصر 
ولا تنسى ان لنا فى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدوة 
كان صلوات الله عليه وسلامه دائما ينتصر فى غزواته على أعداءه لا بالكثرة ..فقد كانت كثرتهم تفوق جيشه عددا بكثير ..
وانما كان ينتصر عليهم بالإيمان بالحق ..وبالنصر ..وبحسن البصيرة والتخطيط ..
وفى التاريخ الحديث أثبت المصريون أيضا قدرتهم الخارقة على تحويل الهزيمة لنصر وهذا تجلى بوضوح بعد هزيمة يونيو المريرة سنة 1967
كانت الهزيمة كارثة بكل المقاييس .. وعلى اثرها ازدهى الجيش الاسرائيلى وفرد ريشه واغتر بنفسه وكان اسطورة الجيش الذى لا يقهر ..الا انه غير رأيه تماما فى حرب الإستنزاف التى انتصر فيها المصريون بإرادة من فولاذ بعد أن حشدوا ارادتهم وطاقتهم النفسية التى دمرت بعد النكسة.. وبدأوا فى بناء الجيش من جديد لدرجة انهم كانوا يبيعون مصاغ زوجاتهم وممتلكاتهم الخاصة لاعادة بناء الجيش حتى تحقق النصر كاملا فى اكتوبر 73

تلك هى روح القتال والارادة والامل يا حسن ..والتى لا تعرف المستحيل وانما فقط تعى الايمان بالحق ..حقنا 

وكان جنود مصر الشجعان يفعلون مثلما يفعل هؤلاء الجنود فى الصورة وأكثر ..فلقد قرأت يوميات لأكثر من جندى وضابط من 67 حتى 73 ..قصوا فيها بالتفصيل ما كانوا يفعلونه ..وهو أمر مشرف حقا ..

أشكرك جدا يا حسن ومازلت فى انتظار جديدك

فى عناية الله
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

هل يمكن أن يصل أحد لهذه الدرجة مع الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ؟
 أحيانا أشعر أننى مدمنة للانترنت ( بالرغم من اعتراضى على كلمة الإدمان وأفضل عوضا عنها التعود ) ..غير أننى لا أقصر فى واجباتى .. وتشغلنى بالطبع مهامى والتزاماتى عنه والتى يكون لها السبق دائما ..مع العلم أننى لا أدخل تقريبا سوى على موقع أبناء مصر وبعض المواقع الإخبارية والثقافية المحدودة .. :: 

وإدمان الإنترنت هو حالة نظرية تم تصنيفها مؤخرا للإستخدام المرضي لشبكة (الانترنت) الذي يؤدي إلى اضطرابات في السلوك.. وهو ظاهرة قد تكون منتشرة تقريباً لدى جميع المجتمعات في العالم بسبب توفر الحواسيب في كل بيت وان لم يكن موجوداً في كل بيت يكفي للفرد الذهاب إلى أحد الاصدقاء أو المقاهي التي توفر لهُ استخدام الانترنت.

ويرجع ظاهرة الادمان على شبكة (الانترنت) لعدة أسباب " الملل.. الفراغ.. الوحدة.. المغريات التي يوفرها الانترنت للفرد وغيرها الكثير حسب ميول الفرد.." ..

وأول من وضع مصطلح إدمان الإنترنت هي عالمة النفس الأميركية كيمبرلي يونغ Kimberly Young..التي تعد من أول أطباء علم النفس الذين عكفوا على دراسة هذه الظاهرة في الولايات المتحدة منذ عام 1994.. وتعرف "يونغ" "إدمان الإنترنت" بأنه استخدام شبكة (الإنترنت)أكثر من 38 ساعة أسبوعياً.

أما التعريف الإجرائى له فهو استخدام الفرد للانترنت لفترات طويلة فى اليوم الواحد بصورة غير توافقية قد تصل إلى 10 ساعات ينتج عنها مجموعة من الأعراض النفسية كالتوتر والقلق والأرق والعزلة وبعض الاضطرابات السلوكية الأخرى..

أقدم لكم مقياس إدمان الإنترنت 
د.كيمبرلي يونغ
( مقياس قد يكون محتاج لدقة أكثر بناءا على نوع المستخدم المدمن ودوافعه )

لحساب درجة إدمانك على الإنترنت,أجب على الأسئلة أدناه مستعملاً المقاييس التالية:
1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال


(1 هل تجلس على الإنترنت وقتاً أطول مما تريد:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(2) هل تهمل (تهملين) أعمالك المنزلية اليومية بسبب الجلوس على الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(3) هل تفضل متعة الجلوس على الإنترنت على آداء واجباتك الأسرية والزوجية :

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال

(4) هل تكوِّن علاقات إجتماعية مع آخرين عبر الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.



(5) هل يشكو الآخرين (من أهلك أو أصحابك) من أنك تقضي وقتاً أطول مما ينبغي على الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال


(6) هل يتأثر أداؤك في المدرسة أو درجاتك الدراسية بسبب طول الوقت الذي تقضيه على الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال

(7) هل تقوم بفتح بريدك الإلكتروني قبل أن تبدأ بأداء عمل آخر يجب إنجازه:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
6=تجاهل السؤال.

(8) هل يتأثر أداؤك في العمل أو إنتاجيتك بسبب الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(9) هل تقوم بالتهرب من الإجابة/أوالتبرير عندما يسألك الآخرون عما تفعله على الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.


(10) هل تصرف نفسك عن التفكير في مشاكلك الحياتية بتذكر أشياء جميلة تتعلق بالإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(11) هل تجد نفسك متشوفاً للوقت الذي تدخل فيه الإنترنت ثانيةً:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
6=تجاهل السؤال.

(12) هل تخاف من أن حياتك بدون الإنترنت ستكون مملة,فارغة وخالية من المتعة:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(13) هل تتضايق,تحتج أو تغضب إذا أزعجك أحدٌ ما وأنت على الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(14) هل تتأخر في الذهاب للنوم بسبب الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.


(15) هل تجد نفسك تفكر في الإنترنت وأنت خارج الشبكة:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(16) هل تقول لنفسك و أنت على الإنترنت ::(:  فقط بضع دقائق أخرى وأقوم):

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(17) هل تفشل محاولاتك لتقليل ساعات الجلوس على الإنترنت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(18) هل تقوم بإخفاء عدد الساعات التي تقضيها على الإنترنت عن الآخرين:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.

(19) هل تفضل الجلوس على الإنترنت على الخروج من المنزل مع الآخرين:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.


(20) هل تشعر بالضيق أو الاكتئاب عندما تكون خارج الإنترنت والتي تزول سريعاً بمجرد معاودة الجلوس على النت:

1=نادراً
2=أحياناً
3=كثيراً
4=عادةً
5=دائماً(بشكل مستمر)
0=تجاهل السؤال.


===================
طريقة الإختبار:
قم بالإجابة على جميع الأسئلة ثم أجمع درجاتك,كلما زاد مجموع النقاط التي حصلت عليها زادت درجة إدمانك على النت ونسبة المشاكل التي يسببها.

20-49 نقطة :
إستعمالك للنت يقع في المعدل الطبيعي.ربما تجلس على النت قليلاً أكثر مما ينبغي.عموماً أنت تتمتع بسيطرة جيدة على إستعمالك.

50- 79 نقطة:
تعاني أحياناً من مشاكل بسبب الإستعمال المفرط للنت,عليك أن تتفكر في أثر ذلك على حياتك.

80-100نقطة:
إستعمالك المفرط للنت يسبب لك الكثير من المشاكل.من الواجب عليك أن تنظر إلى الآثار السالبة للإنترنت على حياتك تسعي لإيجاد حلول للمشكلة.


قم الآن بالنظر مجدداً للاسئلة التي أحرزت فيها 4 أو 5 نقاط.
هل تعلم الآن أن هذه مشاكل حقيقية سببها إستعمالك للنت؟؟؟؟ ..ياترى هل سيتضح أننا جميعا مدمنين للأنترنت ؟  :: 

منقول ومترجم

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا نفسي أجرب أختبار الأنترنت ده ولو أني متأكد من النتيجة 
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا نفسي أجرب أختبار الأنترنت ده ولو أني متأكد من النتيجة


جربه ..دا مابياخدش دقيقتين بالضبط 
انا عموما جربته وحصلت فيه على 30 درجة ..وبمنتهى الأمانة
وللأمانة كمان ماكنتش اتخيل انى أجيب الدرجة دى انما اكتر بكثير يعنى مفرطة فى الاستخدام ..بس لقيتنى طبيعية 
أحيانا يشعر الفرد ان نفسه يتعامل مع الانترنت أكتر ..ولكن ما يصنع الفارق هو الحسم مع النفس بمعنى وجوب الأولويات قبل كل شىء
ولذلك ..حتى لو ضعفت امامه ..احسم الموقف بشدة ..فأؤدى واجباتى ومسئولياتى اولا وبمنتهى الإتقان ثم اترك لنفسى العنان الانترنتنى 
تعلمت هذا فى الفترة الأخيرة خصوصا ..عدم الإفراط كمبدأ أساسى وذلك لأسباب كثيرة تتعلق بالصحة طبعا ..وبالآخرين 

شكرا بن البلد

----------


## اليمامة

وقفز البرادعى من قطار الرئاسة !
لم أستطع أن أمنع نفسى من بعض حزن عندما علمت هذا الخبر بيد أنه قد أسعد الكثيرون لاشك ..
لم أكن أدرى قبولى تجاه الرجل إلا عندما سمعت خبر انسحابه هكذا فجأة !
أما لماذا انسحب محمد البرادعى ..فهو الأمر الذى لم أعرف له اجابة دقيقة ..ويثير عندى علامات استفهام كثيرة 
وأخشى أيضا أنه يثير الشكوك لدى ولدى البعض ..
السؤال : لماذا انسحب البرادعى من قائمة مرشحى الرئاسة ؟
من أين أتى اصراره وأمله الكبير الذى رأيناه عليهما منذ أيام الثورة الأولى .. ثم من أين جاء اليوم هذا الإنسحاب المبكر والمفاجىء والمخيب للآمال ؟
كنت ولازلت أرى فى البرادعى أمل كبير لمصر ..بل إننى كنت أراه الشخص الوحيد اللائق لتولى رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية ..والآن من يصلح من بعد البرادعى ..الرجل المستنير ذو العقل العلمى المرتب ..وأيضا الطيب ؟
لماذا يا ترى فعلتها ..وهل تكفى حملات التشوية التى شنها حلفاؤك ضدك للإنسحاب وتخييب الآمال التى علقها عليك نسبة تقارب ال50 بالمائة من الشعب المصرى .. ؟

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

50%   

ده انتي طيبه اوي ياندي
البرادعاويه لما يتعدو مايجيوش مليون واحد

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

إعلان البرادعى أنسحابه من الانتخابات الرئاسية لمصر تم بناء على سببين لا ثالث لهما 
الاول: هو يقين الدكتور البرادعى بعدم جدوى ترشحه فى ظل الهجوم الكاسح الذى يتعرض له مما يقلل من فرص فوزه فى تلك الانتخابات بشكل كبير ,, وقد تعجبت بشده من استخدامه لنفس اسلوب الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر والمتابع الجيد للخطاب يرى ان البرادعى يلعب بشكل كبير على وتيرة مشاعر الشعب المصرى الذى عشق يوما زعامة جمال عبد النا...صر .
الثانى : هو إنعدام الثقه فى إنتخابات رئاسيه فى ظل حكم المجلس العسكرى الذى يفسد كل شىء فى مصر بمنهجيه الفاسد العالم ببواطن الأمور مما يعنى أنه فى حالة إجراء الانتخابات المزعم إقامتها للرئاسه فسيكون الفوز بها من نصيب من يرضى عنه المجلس العسكرى ومن يطمئنون انه سيمنحهم حصانه تحمى فسادهم الذى أزكم الانوف وهناك احتمال كبير فى تزوير تلك الانتخابات تحت ظل رعاية المجلس العسكرى ,, فالعسكر لن يتركون مصر لرئيس مدنى مهما منحهم من مواثيق وعهود بعدم المسائله ,, ومؤكد انهم سيرشحون شخصا من الفلول حتى يحمى مصالحهم وحتى يمكنهم من استمرار الوجود على السلطه ,,ونرى خيرا فى إنسحاب البرادعى فقد نأى بنفسه عن تلك المهزله القادمه بااسم أنتخابات رئاسه الجمهورية ,,وأتعجب من ثقه الاخوان والسلفيون بالمجلس العسكرى الى هذا الحد تثقون بمجموعه من جنرالات العسكر لا يملكون عهودا ولا مواثيق وإنما يرون دوما ان الدبابة والمدرعة هى الحصن الحصين ...

عبــد الحليـم قنــديل

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*

الناس.. الناس..  الناس.  هذا مايشغل بعض الناس صورتهم وانطباع الناس عنهم وليحترق مع نفسه في خلوته . نتجمل أكثر من اللازم ونظهر ابتسامات ترضي الناس وأهملنا نفوسنا التي لو تصالحنا معها لرآنا الناس بأبهى صورة ليس للحظة ..ليس في موقف .. ليس في بسمة تتلوها دمعة.. بل دائما*

----------


## اليمامة

> 50%   
> 
> ده انتي طيبه اوي ياندي
> البرادعاويه لما يتعدو مايجيوش مليون واحد


على الأقل هذا المليون يا محمد تمثل فى أكثر فئة حيوية وتعبيرا 
فى بارومتر الأمة .. الشباب أو  الطلاب بمعنى أصح 
من قاموا بالثورة .. ومن يستشعرون عن قرب ما تحتاجه الأمه..
 مثمثلا فى ما يفتقدوه هم من اهتمام بعقولهم وطموحاتهم وأفكارهم
لعل محمد البرادعى كان الأمل الذى عليه يعلقون امكانية التحقيق هذه 
وامكانية التفاهم والفهم العميقين لذلك ..الذى يفتقدوه

----------


## اليمامة

> إعلان البرادعى أنسحابه من الانتخابات الرئاسية لمصر تم بناء على سببين لا ثالث لهما 
> الاول: هو يقين الدكتور البرادعى بعدم جدوى ترشحه فى ظل الهجوم الكاسح الذى يتعرض له مما يقلل من فرص فوزه فى تلك الانتخابات بشكل كبير ,, وقد تعجبت بشده من استخدامه لنفس اسلوب الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر والمتابع الجيد للخطاب يرى ان البرادعى يلعب بشكل كبير على وتيرة مشاعر الشعب المصرى الذى عشق يوما زعامة جمال عبد النا...صر .
> الثانى : هو إنعدام الثقه فى إنتخابات رئاسيه فى ظل حكم المجلس العسكرى الذى يفسد كل شىء فى مصر بمنهجيه الفاسد العالم ببواطن الأمور مما يعنى أنه فى حالة إجراء الانتخابات المزعم إقامتها للرئاسه فسيكون الفوز بها من نصيب من يرضى عنه المجلس العسكرى ومن يطمئنون انه سيمنحهم حصانه تحمى فسادهم الذى أزكم الانوف وهناك احتمال كبير فى تزوير تلك الانتخابات تحت ظل رعاية المجلس العسكرى ,, فالعسكر لن يتركون مصر لرئيس مدنى مهما منحهم من مواثيق وعهود بعدم المسائله ,, ومؤكد انهم سيرشحون شخصا من الفلول حتى يحمى مصالحهم وحتى يمكنهم من استمرار الوجود على السلطه ,,ونرى خيرا فى إنسحاب البرادعى فقد نأى بنفسه عن تلك المهزله القادمه بااسم أنتخابات رئاسه الجمهورية ,,وأتعجب من ثقه الاخوان والسلفيون بالمجلس العسكرى الى هذا الحد تثقون بمجموعه من جنرالات العسكر لا يملكون عهودا ولا مواثيق وإنما يرون دوما ان الدبابة والمدرعة هى الحصن الحصين ...
> 
> عبــد الحليـم قنــديل


اذن هو المبدأ يا محمد !
فعلى ما يبدو أن انسحاب البرادعى جاء طبيعى جدا فى ظل الأجواء الحالية .. بل موفقا بنسبة كبيرة ..
على الأقل جاء قراره انسحابه حتى لا يعتقد البعض أن سكوته على الانتخابات التشريعية الحالية موافقة على ما كان يحدث بها من شبهات وكيف أنها صيغت بطريقة معينة لتخدم أهداف ومصالح معينة ..
ما أتوقعه أن انسحابه سيشعل الدنيا يوم 25 يناير .. وستقوم الثورة من جديد التى تم سرقتها من أصحابها 
كما أتوقع أن يتراجع البرادعى فى حالة حدوث ما يعيد المسار لوضعه الصحيح 

شكرا لك يا محمد

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> الناس.. الناس..  الناس.  هذا مايشغل بعض الناس صورتهم وانطباع الناس عنهم وليحترق مع نفسه في خلوته . نتجمل أكثر من اللازم ونظهر ابتسامات ترضي الناس وأهملنا نفوسنا التي لو تصالحنا معها لرآنا الناس بأبهى صورة ليس للحظة ..ليس في موقف .. ليس في بسمة تتلوها دمعة.. بل دائما*


قراءتى للصورة وأسفلها تعليقك لم يترك فى نفسى سوى أثر واحد ..وهو أن فينا فعلا من صار بلياتشو ولكن ليس بمهنية ولا احتراف !..
هو بلياتشو من فرط عدم رؤيته لداخله وفقدانه للوعى ..فأصبح لا يعرف نفسه !
طبعا البلياتشو مهنة هدفها اسعاد الآخرون واثارة دهشتهم ولذلك فالبلياتشو هو الكائن الوحيد تقريبا الذى يفعل بتعمد ..ويدارى ما داخله بتعمد ..وهو يبتسم ويتقمص وينفعل ..
أما الدور فهو على الباقيين الذين هم ليسوا ببلياتشو ولكنهم يضحكون على أنفسهم بلا وعى ..فصاروا غرباء حتى عن أرواحهم ..
المشكلة التى أصبحت كبيرة يا حسن ..وهى أننا أصبحنا لا " اننا  " ..اننا صرنا لا نحن ..!
وأصبحنا فى حاجة لأن نتعرف على أنفسنا وأن نوثق هذه المعرفة ..
فمن يعرفنا على أنفسنا يا ترى ؟

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## اليمامة

كان الله فى عون الطالب !!
يتلقى على مزاج الأدمغة والأهواء .. ولا تترك له الفرصة للتعبير عن دماغه هو وهواه 
هو حال البلد .. وما يعانيه من اختلاف أو فلنقل انقسام هذه الأيام ..هذا الإنقسام الذى طال ويستمر 
والتعليم الذى هو أخطر مصدر لبناء العقول والشخصية .. أصبح هو أكبر ملقن لمحوها 
وحتى التعليم ..أصبح حالة ثورية سياسية لا تعرف الرأفة ولا الحلول الوسط !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كان الله فى عون الطالب !!
> يتلقى على مزاج الأدمغة والأهواء .. ولا تترك له الفرصة للتعبير عن دماغه هو وهواه 
> هو حال البلد .. وما يعانيه من اختلاف أو فلنقل انقسام هذه الأيام ..هذا الإنقسام الذى طال ويستمر 
> والتعليم الذى هو أخطر مصدر لبناء العقول والشخصية .. أصبح هو أكبر ملقن لمحوها 
> وحتى التعليم ..أصبح حالة ثورية سياسية لا تعرف الرأفة ولا الحلول الوسط !


هناك من يضع أسئلة أقل ما يقال عنه أنه وضيع

----------


## اليمامة

> هناك من يضع أسئلة أقل ما يقال عنه أنه وضيع


الاستقرار طبعا هو المهم .. ولكن اى استقرار يقصد هنا هذا المعلم ؟
الاستقرار المبنى على الوهم .. الاستقرار الشكلى والأساس خرب ؟
واذا كانت الثورة بالمعنى العام هى الإطاحة بالظلم والمفاسد ...وقد أصبح تعطيلا ..فكيف يبنى الإنسان فى الأرض ؟
مثلما ارادوا لنا يريدون للأجيال القادمة ..السكات ..الخنوع ..الإذعان ..والإنقياد
المشكلة اننا أيضا قد لا نعرف أننا منقادون .. وقد يكون السبب الأولى لهذه الحالة هو التعليم فعلا 
المُشّكِل الأولى والأهم لعقلية الطفل وبناؤه ..
متى ينصلح حال التعليم .. بصرف النظر حتى عن هذه اللقطة ؟

----------


## اليمامة

هذه هى أقنعة الثورة .. أحدث ما تفتقت عنه عقول المصريين اللوذعية لحماية رئتهم من الغازات السامة والقنابل الدخانية .. :: 
هى ربما نظرية التطور ليس " للحاجة الساقعة " ولكن للتطور الثورى المضاد للعسكر ..وخاصة بعد أن أصبح المصريون محترفى ثورات ومليونيات وقنابل مولوتوف .. وللتعامل كذلك مع غاز ال cr الحارق والمسيل للدموع الذى يتفجر فى الميدان لفض المظاهرات والإصابة بالشلل الدائم والمؤقت ..

أما الجديد فهو هذا القناع ..


قناع «إكس فينديتا»

حيث قررت مجموعة من النشطاء تصميم أقنعة تحمل أوجه الشهداء تكريماً لهم خلال مظاهرات ٢٥ يناير المقبلة، موضحة أن هذه الفكرة مستوحاة من الفيلم الأمريكى «إكس فينديتا»، الذى يرتدى فيه أحد الثوار قناعاً طوال أحداث الفيلم، وفى نهايته يخرج أهل المدينة كلهم مرتدين نفس القناع.
الفكرة تبناها محمد المشير، أحد مصممى «الجرافيتى» المشهورين، والذى كان يريد تنفيذ قناع مشابه لبطل الفيلم - حسب قوله - إلا أن آخرين طوروا الفكرة، وقرروا أن يحمل القناع ملامح الشهداء الذين سقطوا فى الثورة، مثل خالد سعيد ومينا دانيال والشيخ عماد عفت. ويتداول نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى «تويتر» اقتراحات بتطوير الفكرة وتمصيرها، من أجل استخدام توحيد الأقنعة، سواء كانت باستخدام قناع «فينديتا» الشهير أو وجوه الشهداء، مؤكدين أنها تهدف لإيصال رسالة إلى المجلس العسكرى، مفادها أن «هدفنا لا يزال واحداً». وكتب المشير تغريدة على حسابه الخاص على موقع «تويتر» قال فيها: «الأقنعة بتاعة الشهداء، اعترافاً منا بأن دماءهم لم تهدأ ولن تستخدم فى أى مؤامرات تخريبية»، مؤكداً أن الأقنعة الهدف منها سلمى تماما ومجرد تعبير عن فكرة أننا جميعاً «مشروع شهيد» محتمل.
وقال «المشير» لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «الفكرة تبدلت من قناع صلب إلى قناع ورقى بسبب التكلفة العالية، وستتم تغطية هذه التكاليف من تبرعات النشطاء، لنؤكد للذين رحلوا أننا سنأخذ حقهم ممن قتلهم، وسنستمر على نهجهم، حتى نحقق الهدف الذى ضحوا لأجله»، لافتاً إلى أن «الفكرة ببساطة تعبير بسيط عن أمنياتنا بأن نستشهد». فى المقابل، انتقد آخرون فكرة التظاهر بالأقنعة، عبر استخدام مقاطع للفيلم الأمريكى الشهير فى كليب، يتم تداوله على موقع «يوتيوب»، يتهم مروجى الفكرة بـ«الأناركية ونشر الفوضوية»، وتبنى فكرة الحشد والعنف للقضاء على السلطة.






هل من الممكن أن تتم أعمال قتل وتخريب بواسطة من يرتدون هذه
الأقنعة ؟ ولن يستدل عليهم ؟ ..أو يتخذها البلطجية حيلة مضمونة للبلطجة والمناورة ؟
يبدو أن أحلام المصريين بدأت تدخل فى طور خيالى وابداعى محض .. وكل ما أتمنى أن تكون هذه الأحلام فى طورها الصحيح !

----------


## الصعيدي

> إعلان البرادعى أنسحابه من الانتخابات الرئاسية لمصر تم بناء على سببين لا ثالث لهما 
> الاول: هو يقين الدكتور البرادعى بعدم جدوى ترشحه فى ظل الهجوم الكاسح الذى يتعرض له مما يقلل من فرص فوزه فى تلك الانتخابات بشكل كبير ,, وقد تعجبت بشده من استخدامه لنفس اسلوب الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر والمتابع الجيد للخطاب يرى ان البرادعى يلعب بشكل كبير على وتيرة مشاعر الشعب المصرى الذى عشق يوما زعامة جمال عبد النا...صر .
> الثانى : هو إنعدام الثقه فى إنتخابات رئاسيه فى ظل حكم المجلس العسكرى الذى يفسد كل شىء فى مصر بمنهجيه الفاسد العالم ببواطن الأمور مما يعنى أنه فى حالة إجراء الانتخابات المزعم إقامتها للرئاسه فسيكون الفوز بها من نصيب من يرضى عنه المجلس العسكرى ومن يطمئنون انه سيمنحهم حصانه تحمى فسادهم الذى أزكم الانوف وهناك احتمال كبير فى تزوير تلك الانتخابات تحت ظل رعاية المجلس العسكرى ,, فالعسكر لن يتركون مصر لرئيس مدنى مهما منحهم من مواثيق وعهود بعدم المسائله ,, ومؤكد انهم سيرشحون شخصا من الفلول حتى يحمى مصالحهم وحتى يمكنهم من استمرار الوجود على السلطه ,,ونرى خيرا فى إنسحاب البرادعى فقد نأى بنفسه عن تلك المهزله القادمه بااسم أنتخابات رئاسه الجمهورية ,,وأتعجب من ثقه الاخوان والسلفيون بالمجلس العسكرى الى هذا الحد تثقون بمجموعه من جنرالات العسكر لا يملكون عهودا ولا مواثيق وإنما يرون دوما ان الدبابة والمدرعة هى الحصن الحصين ...
> 
> عبــد الحليـم قنــديل


د. البرادعي انسحب وانتهى الأمر .. وتحليل الأسباب قد يطول وتتعارض فيه الآراء .. ولكن دعني أسألك أستاذ محمد .. تم الاستفتاء بنزاهة .. وتمت الانتخابات بنزاهة .. فهل من المنطقي الوقوف في منتصف الطريق بحجة أن الانتخابات الرئاسية سيتم تزويرها ؟؟

أطيب تحياتي  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> اذن هو المبدأ يا محمد !
> فعلى ما يبدو أن انسحاب البرادعى جاء طبيعى جدا فى ظل الأجواء الحالية .. بل موفقا بنسبة كبيرة ..
> على الأقل جاء قراره انسحابه حتى لا يعتقد البعض أن سكوته على الانتخابات التشريعية الحالية موافقة على ما كان يحدث بها من شبهات وكيف أنها صيغت بطريقة معينة لتخدم أهداف ومصالح معينة ..
> ما أتوقعه أن انسحابه سيشعل الدنيا يوم 25 يناير .. وستقوم الثورة من جديد التى تم سرقتها من أصحابها 
> كما أتوقع أن يتراجع البرادعى فى حالة حدوث ما يعيد المسار لوضعه الصحيح 
> 
> شكرا لك يا محمد


أختي الفاضلة .. اليمامة ..  ::  .. اسمحي لي بالمداخلة
مع تحفظي على توقيت انسحاب د. البرادعي وأسبابه
بس حبيت أفهم ما هي الشبهات التي تمت خلال الانتخابات البرلمانية .. وكيف صيغت بطريقة معينة لخدمة أهداف معينة ؟؟
وهل فعلا تمت سرقة الثورة من أصحابها ؟؟
من سرقها ؟؟ ومن هم أصحابها ؟؟

تقبلي خالص تحياتي  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا نفسي أجرب أختبار الأنترنت ده ولو أني متأكد من النتيجة


وأنا كمان
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> أختي الفاضلة .. اليمامة ..  .. اسمحي لي بالمداخلة
> مع تحفظي على توقيت انسحاب د. البرادعي وأسبابه
> بس حبيت أفهم ما هي الشبهات التي تمت خلال الانتخابات البرلمانية .. وكيف صيغت بطريقة معينة لخدمة أهداف معينة ؟؟
> وهل فعلا تمت سرقة الثورة من أصحابها ؟؟
> من سرقها ؟؟ ومن هم أصحابها ؟؟
> 
> تقبلي خالص تحياتي


أهلا أخى الفاضل أستاذ محمد 
شكرا لتفاعلك فى الموضوع ..
الشبهات التى عنيتها والتى تمت خلال الانتخابات البرلمانية لا تتمثل فى كون الانتخابات كانت مدلسة أو غير نزيهة .. ولكنها بالفعل يا أستاذ محمد تمت والمواطن غير واعى ولا دارى بأبعاد الموقف السياسى ..أتحدث عن المواطن العادى الذى ذهب للإنتخابات وهو حافظ دوره ..يحفظ اسم الشعار ..الرمز ..ليؤشر عليه وينتهى الأمر وهو لا يعرف من صاح هذا الشعار ولا ماذا سيفعل ولا اى برامج يريد تحقيقها ..

ذهب المصريون للانتخابات فعلا طواعية ولكن تحت تهديد الغرامة .. وتحت اغراءات الاخوان والائتلافيون وقوى أخرى والجهل أيضا ..والإخوان هم أكثر من تصدر مشهد الدعايا والإغراءات والإستمالات والوعود البراقة ..وكيف أنهم يريدون أن تكون الدولة اسلامية تحكم بشرع الله .. وهكذا تم التصويت لهم تحت هذه الدعايا والوعود الشعبية البسيطة التى تقنع المواطن العادى وترضيه ..فمن يكره أن تحكم الدولة بشرع الله ..المهم ما هو شرع الله ..وكيف سيتم تطبيقه ..هذا ما لم نعرفه ..ولم يعرفه أى ممن ذهب للتصويت ..وهم حتى لا يعرفون اسم المرشح ..وفيهم الأمى الذى لا يقرأ أصلا ولا يكتب ..وفيهم من لا يهمه الأمر ..وفيهم الذى لا يعرف ولا يفهم ما يدار ..فى النهاية يا أستاذ محمد ..النتيجة واحدة ..لم يتوفر الوعى الكافى ولا الاختيار الحر المقنع فى هذه الانتخابات ..هذا رأيى بناء على ما رأيته ..

لماذا تمت الانتخابات على مراحل يا أستاذ محمد ؟ هل لخدمة هدف ما ؟

الثورة تسرق اليوم من أصحابها وكادت أن تضيع فعلا لولا الأمل فى الله ..وأصحابها هم عموم الشعب المصرى وليس الاخوان فقط كما نرى اليوم ولا الليبراليون فقط ..ولم تكن أيام التحرير الثمانية عشرة التى أعقبها تنحى مبارك تشهد حالى الإستقطاب الاسلامى - الليبرالى هذه ..كانت ثورة كل المصريين ..كان هناك توافقية وجمعية اختفت بعد الدخول فى لعبة السياسة خلال مداخلها المعروفة وباستخدام ادوات تستغل على نحو منظم ..

لعلك تتفق معى يا أستاذ محمد أننا لم نصل حتى الآن لشكل وطنى جمعى ..أو حتى لجدول زمنى ونوعى حول قواعد واسس تغيير مصر ..نحو عقد اجتماعى مختلف عما فات يحقق اصلاحات ترضى احتياجات الناس وآمالها ..على الأقل حتى لا ينقلب الناس على الثورة مثلما هو حادث ..لم يتطرق الحديث سواء من الإخوان الذين احتلوا اكثر مقاعد البرلمان أى اشارة لطريقة ونمط التغيير المنتظر الذى يهم الناس وكيف سيدار بل انه لم تتم الإشارة اصلا لمطالب الثورة ..انما كل الكلام فى هوية الدولة .. فى أحكام ..فى مصالح تبدو شخصية ..فى انتخابات رئاسية ..شىء ما يوحى بوجود سياسة إقصاء من كل الأطراف على الساحة ..الليبراليون يسعون لفصل الدين عن السياسة ولا يكفون عن اعتبار الاسلام ضد كل قواعد الديمقراطية ..ثم يطالبون الأزهر بالتدخل ..لماذا اذن يريدون الازهر ان يتدخل طالما يأخذون هذا الموقف من الاسلام والديمقراطية ..التيارات الاسلامية من ناحية اخرى لم تقدم صيغة واضحة او رؤية مفهومة لمعنى الديمقراطية وممارستها ..ان كل ما يفعلوه هو زيادة اعلان وجودهم فى الساحة واستعراض قوتهم وتنظيمهم وانهم الآمر الناهى فى الثورة بكافة الأشكال ..وعلى نحو يعطى انطباعا بأنهم لا يولون الأولوية للانتخابات إلا من أجل اعتلاء السلطة ..وهو الأمر المستفز ..بصرف النظر عن ضرورة التأكيد على مطالب الثورة التى تسعى الانتخابات التى يلهث الجميع عليها ..لخدمتها ..

للأسف يا أستاذ محمد ..أشعر أن هناك حالة ازدواجية فى المعايير من كل القوى السياسية الموجودة على الساحة بما فيهم طبعا التيار الإسلامى المعتدل أو السلفى ..هذا طبعا بخلاف الشبهات الخارجية التى تحوم حول علاقة التيارات الإسلامية بأمريكا وخاصة ان هناك لقاءات بينهما ..وأيضا المجلس العسكرى ..

ومع ذلك اكن للإخوان احترام ..فلا أحد ينكر دورهم فى الوقوف بجانب الثورة المصرية وأنهم كانوا مركز ثقل فيها ..ولا أحد أصلا لا يتمنى اعلاء كلمة الله وشرعة ..رفع راية الدين ..انما بإخلاص وبما يحقق الفائدة المرجوة للناس اولا وللمجتمع ..

وفق الله الصادق ..دائما للخير 

شكرا لك استاذ محمد
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

فى لقطة هى الأكثر تعبيرًا فى بداية عام 2012، وقبل أسبوع واحد من الاحتفال بالعام الأول لثورة 25 يناير، قامت الفنانة فردوس عبد الحميد بتقبيل يد الناشط أحمد حرارة الذى فقد عينيه خلال أحداث الثورة، وأحداث محمد محمود.

ولم تجد الفنانة أى حرج فى التعبير عما بداخلها لهذا الشاب، وانحنت لتقبل يده بمجرد أن التقته فى مؤتمر "جبهة الإبداع المصرى"، والذى عُقِد مساء أمس الثلاثاء بنقابة الصحفيين، وبادرت بتحيته معبرة عن امتنانها له بوصفه أحد الذين ضحوا من أجل حرية وكرامة مصر.

لو كنت مكانها ..كنت فعلت ؟

----------


## الصعيدي

أشكرك جدا على ردك الجميل أختي اليمامة  :: 




> أهلا أخى الفاضل أستاذ محمد 
> شكرا لتفاعلك فى الموضوع ..
> الشبهات التى عنيتها والتى تمت خلال الانتخابات البرلمانية لا تتمثل فى كون الانتخابات كانت مدلسة أو غير نزيهة .. ولكنها بالفعل يا أستاذ محمد تمت والمواطن غير واعى ولا دارى بأبعاد الموقف السياسى ..أتحدث عن المواطن العادى الذى ذهب للإنتخابات وهو حافظ دوره ..يحفظ اسم الشعار ..الرمز ..ليؤشر عليه وينتهى الأمر وهو لا يعرف من صاح هذا الشعار ولا ماذا سيفعل ولا اى برامج يريد تحقيقها ..
> ذهب المصريون للانتخابات فعلا طواعية ولكن تحت تهديد الغرامة .. وتحت اغراءات الاخوان والائتلافيون وقوى أخرى والجهل أيضا ..والإخوان هم أكثر من تصدر مشهد الدعايا والإغراءات والإستمالات والوعود البراقة ..وكيف أنهم يريدون أن تكون الدولة اسلامية تحكم بشرع الله .. وهكذا تم التصويت لهم تحت هذه الدعايا والوعود الشعبية البسيطة التى تقنع المواطن العادى وترضيه ..فمن يكره أن تحكم الدولة بشرع الله ..المهم ما هو شرع الله ..وكيف سيتم تطبيقه ..هذا ما لم نعرفه ..ولم يعرفه أى ممن ذهب للتصويت ..وهم حتى لا يعرفون اسم المرشح ..وفيهم الأمى الذى لا يقرأ أصلا ولا يكتب ..وفيهم من لا يهمه الأمر ..وفيهم الذى لا يعرف ولا يفهم ما يدار ..فى النهاية يا أستاذ محمد ..النتيجة واحدة ..لم يتوفر الوعى الكافى ولا الاختيار الحر المقنع فى هذه الانتخابات ..هذا رأيى بناء على ما رأيته ..


الفقرة دي من كلامك بتصف حالة الأمية السياسية .. اللي بيعاني منها نسبة كبيرة من الشعب المصري .. نقف معاها وقفة
عامة الشعب – في دول كثيرة - بصفة عامة لا تقرأ البرامج الانتخابية .. ولا تفهم كثيرا في التفاصيل الفنية .. وإنما هي تفضل اختيار من تثق فيه .. واختبرته في التعامل وترى فيه نموذج قادر على تلبية احتياجاته .. الذي يقرأ ويقارن ويحلل هم النخب .. وهم ليسوا الأكثرية بالطبع
الشعب من الآخر اختار من كان يحمل همه ويشاركه حل مشاكله طول السنين اللي فاتت .. واختار بشكل أقوى اللي كان فعلا معارض حقيقي وفعال ضد النظام السابق .. مش معنى كده انه اختار تيار مالوش برنامج .. ولكن ما كانش البرنامج هو الدافع الأقوى للاختيار
لو البعض تعلل بإن الإخوان مارسوا إغراءات دينية .. طيب .. فيه على الساحة 6 أحزاب بترفع شعار المرجعية الإسلامية .. ليه الاختيار الأكبر كان للإخوان ؟؟ .. لإن الشعب اختار من كان يحمل همه ويشاركه حل مشاكله طول السنين اللي فاتت .. واختار بشكل أقوى اللي كان فعلا معارض حقيقي وفعال ضد النظام السابق .. طب السلفيين ما كانوش معارضين للنظام .. ولذلك حصتهم كانت أقل .. وتفوقوا عن باقي الأحزاب  ليه ؟؟ .. لانشغالهم فعلا بحمل هموم شريحة كبيرة من المجتمع أدت إلى كسب الثقة فيهم
لو البعض تعلل بإن كان فيه إغراءات مادية واستمالات .. طيب نفسر بإيه تفوقهم الملحوظ في انتخابات النقابات المهنية .. ياريت نكون موضوعيين ونحدد بدقة .. هل الاخوان فعلا استغلوا جهل الشعب أو احتياجاته المادية وللا دي دعاية مضادة من التيارات التي لا تملك ما تقدمه




> لماذا تمت الانتخابات على مراحل يا أستاذ محمد ؟ هل لخدمة هدف ما ؟


مش بس الانتخابات تمت على مراحل .. الفترة الانتقالية كلها طولت وزهقتنا .. وقطعت نفسنا .. وزودت الفوضى جدا في البلد .. بس حاجة من اتنين .. يا نستحمل لحد ما نكون مؤسساتنا الدستورية ونقف على رجلينا .. والواقع أثبت إن الصبر بيجيب نتيجة .. وبقى دلوقت عندنا برلمان منتخب .. وبالصبر برضه – وباستمرار الضغط الشعبي - هنوصل لرئيس منتخب وسلطة مدنية .. يا نهدم المعبد .. إيه رأيك ؟؟




> الثورة تسرق اليوم من أصحابها وكادت أن تضيع فعلا لولا الأمل فى الله ..وأصحابها هم عموم الشعب المصرى وليس الاخوان فقط كما نرى اليوم ولا الليبراليون فقط ..ولم تكن أيام التحرير الثمانية عشرة التى أعقبها تنحى مبارك تشهد حالى الإستقطاب الاسلامى - الليبرالى هذه ..كانت ثورة كل المصريين ..كان هناك توافقية وجمعية اختفت بعد الدخول فى لعبة السياسة خلال مداخلها المعروفة وباستخدام ادوات تستغل على نحو منظم ..
> 
> لعلك تتفق معى يا أستاذ محمد أننا لم نصل حتى الآن لشكل وطنى جمعى ..أو حتى لجدول زمنى ونوعى حول قواعد واسس تغيير مصر ..نحو عقد اجتماعى مختلف عما فات يحقق اصلاحات ترضى احتياجات الناس وآمالها ..على الأقل حتى لا ينقلب الناس على الثورة مثلما هو حادث ..لم يتطرق الحديث سواء من الإخوان الذين احتلوا اكثر مقاعد البرلمان أى اشارة لطريقة ونمط التغيير المنتظر الذى يهم الناس وكيف سيدار بل انه لم تتم الإشارة اصلا لمطالب الثورة ..انما كل الكلام فى هوية الدولة .. فى أحكام ..فى مصالح تبدو شخصية ..فى انتخابات رئاسية ..شىء ما يوحى بوجود سياسة إقصاء من كل الأطراف على الساحة ..الليبراليون يسعون لفصل الدين عن السياسة ولا يكفون عن اعتبار الاسلام ضد كل قواعد الديمقراطية ..ثم يطالبون الأزهر بالتدخل ..لماذا اذن يريدون الازهر ان يتدخل طالما يأخذون هذا الموقف من الاسلام والديمقراطية ..التيارات الاسلامية من ناحية اخرى لم تقدم صيغة واضحة او رؤية مفهومة لمعنى الديمقراطية وممارستها ..ان كل ما يفعلوه هو زيادة اعلان وجودهم فى الساحة واستعراض قوتهم وتنظيمهم وانهم الآمر الناهى فى الثورة بكافة الأشكال ..وعلى نحو يعطى انطباعا بأنهم لا يولون الأولوية للانتخابات إلا من أجل اعتلاء السلطة ..وهو الأمر المستفز ..بصرف النظر عن ضرورة التأكيد على مطالب الثورة التى تسعى الانتخابات التى يلهث الجميع عليها ..لخدمتها ..
> للأسف يا أستاذ محمد ..أشعر أن هناك حالة ازدواجية فى المعايير من كل القوى السياسية الموجودة على الساحة بما فيهم طبعا التيار الإسلامى المعتدل أو السلفى ..هذا طبعا بخلاف الشبهات الخارجية التى تحوم حول علاقة التيارات الإسلامية بأمريكا وخاصة ان هناك لقاءات بينهما ..وأيضا المجلس العسكرى ..
> ومع ذلك اكن للإخوان احترام ..فلا أحد ينكر دورهم فى الوقوف بجانب الثورة المصرية وأنهم كانوا مركز ثقل فيها ..ولا أحد أصلا لا يتمنى اعلاء كلمة الله وشرعة ..رفع راية الدين ..انما بإخلاص وبما يحقق الفائدة المرجوة للناس اولا وللمجتمع ..
> وفق الله الصادق ..دائما للخير 
> شكرا لك استاذ محمد


أتفق معاكي بالطبع في عدم الرضا عن الواقع بعد سنة من الثورة .. ولكن بعد عقود طويلة من الاستبداد والتضليل الإعلامي .. وسياسة فرق تسد .. لا تتوقعي أبدا الوصول إلى مثل هذا التوافق بسرعة .. وما ينفعش نقول اثورة اتسرقت عشان الأحوال مش عاجبانا .. الثورة حققت حاجات كتير – بالضغط الشعبي – ولسه أكتر، لماى إن حضرتك مقتنعة بإن الثورة هي ثورة كل الشعب .. طيب دلوقت الشعب اختار برلمانه بنفسه .. وللا إرادته اتسرقت ؟؟ 
أنا عارف إن كل الشرفاء اللي كانوا في التحرير وجربوا المشاعر الأخوية الجميلة اللي جمعت كل أطياف الشعب المصري صعبان عليهم جدا اختفاء المشاعر دي .. واحتدام المنافسة السياسية والصراع .. وانا باقول إن الطبيعي هو احتدام المنافسة السياسية والصراع .. ده العادي والمنطقي في كل الدول .. بس ياريت ما تدفعناش المنافسة للتخوين والتجريح وتبادل الاتهامات .. لكن هنقف ضد بعض .. أيوه هنقف ضد بعض .. واحد هيكسب وواحد هيخسر .. بس مش هنكره بعض ولا ننقلب على بعض .. انا كنت مندوب في لجنة انتخابات عن الحرية والعدالة وكان قاعد جنبي لمجة اربعة أيام مندوب الكتلة المصرية .. والله طلعنا حبايب وعلاقة طيبة جدا .. لإن اللي كسب واللي خسر كلهم عايزين مصلحة البلد .. فما تنزعجيش من اللي شفتيه .. التنافس ده شيء طبيعي .. والآلية الوحيدة للاختيار هي صندوق الاقتراع ولازم الكل يقبل بنتيجته
أنا مش معاكي في إن الكل بيلهث وراء السلطة والمناصب بدل ما يجري وراء تحقيق مطالب الثورة وخدمتها .. لإن ماحدش هيحقق مطالب الثورة إلا الناس المنتخبة .. اللي فعلا الشعب مختارها .. أما شوية الفلول اللي لسه في الحكم دول فعمرهم ما هيحققوا حاجة .. وبعدين الله يخليكي قوليلي سلطة إيه ومناصب إيه وتورتة إيه الي بيتكلموا عليها .. دي تركة مثقلة جدا .. جدا .. لا أعتقد أبد إن فيها أي مصلحة شخصية لحد .. المحافظ دلوقت الناس بيروحوا يرموا الزبالة قدام باب بيته .. الوزير بيهرب من الناس في الشارع .. المشير بيسمع شتيمته بودنه .. ما عادش فيه دلوقت باشا ولا بيه .. ولا منفعة شخصية من منصب .. اللي بيتقدم دلوقت بيتقدم عشان يصلح البلد .. وهو عارف إنه هيتعب كتير أوي عشان يصلحها
ياريت ننسى حكاية الإخوان دي .. دلوقت بقى فيه برلمان الثورة .. اللي 30 مليون من الشعب انتخبوه انتخاب نزيه وحر .. من الطبيعي جدا والمتوقع إن كل الأطراف المتداخلة في العملية السياسية سواء المجلس العسكري من داخل مصر أو أمريكا أو الاتحاد الأوروربي من خارج مصر إنهم يبقى لهم اتصالاات معاهم عشان يعرفوا هم ناويين على إيه .. المنطقي جدا والطبيعي إننا نلاقي المشير مع محمد مرسي .. وكارتر مع محمد بديع .. ده لا معناه صفقات على حساب الشعب ولا بيع للقضية .. ولكن ألف باء سياسة يتقول إن ده اللي لازم يحصل .. هو مش المجلس العسكري اجتمع بشباب الثورة عدة مرات .. وبيجتمع بالقوى السياسية .. وفيه من شباب الثورة من سافر لدول غربية لعرض تجربة الثورة المصرية .. إيه العيب في كده ؟؟ .. أقول لك أنا .. المشكلة في خلفية سوداء عندنا إن الإخوان طول عمرهم كانوا بيعملوا صفقات مع الحكومات على حساب الشعب .. وده طبعا كلام ليس له أي نصيب من الصحة .. اللي هيصدقه هيشك في كل تصرفت الإخوان واللي هيكذبه هيلاقي كل شيء طبيعي .. وكل واحد يدور من خلال مصادره على صحة الاتهامات دي من عدمها
وختاما أختي الفاضلة .. دلوقت بقى فيه برلمان بيمثل الشعب .. أعتقد إن أهم واجب علينا دلوقت هو دعمه والوقوف جنبه بكل قوة .. ده اللي هيخلي أي قوى معادية للثورة تعجز عن قهر الثورة .. أما تنازع البعض مع البرلمان فلن يصب إلا في صالح أعداء الثورة .. ويحول الصراع بين الثورة وأعدائها إلى صراع بين أبناء الشعب الواحد .. وكل واحد دلوقت لازم يحدد موقفه بوضوح .. هو مع مين .. ورايح فين

تقبلي أطيب تحياتي أختي الكريمة  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> مش بس الانتخابات تمت على مراحل .. الفترة الانتقالية كلها طولت وزهقتنا .. وقطعت نفسنا .. وزودت الفوضى جدا في البلد .. بس حاجة من اتنين .. يا نستحمل لحد ما نكون مؤسساتنا الدستورية ونقف على رجلينا .. والواقع أثبت إن الصبر بيجيب نتيجة .. وبقى دلوقت عندنا برلمان منتخب .. وبالصبر برضه – وباستمرار الضغط الشعبي - هنوصل لرئيس منتخب وسلطة مدنية .. يا نهدم المعبد .. إيه رأيك ؟؟


 :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحييك يا محمد على مشاركتك الأخيرة
مشاركة صادقة ومنطقية 
ما سيحدث يوم 25 يناير القادم سيكون داعم للبرلمان فى تقديرى
وعلى الأقل لن يكون ضده

----------


## الصعيدي

> 


المرشد العام ؟؟ .. قصدي المشرف العام شخصيا ؟؟ هههههههههه .. واحشني يا بويوسف يا جميل  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> أحييك يا محمد على مشاركتك الأخيرة
> مشاركة صادقة ومنطقية 
> ما سيحدث يوم 25 يناير القادم سيكون داعم للبرلمان فى تقديرى
> وعلى الأقل لن يكون ضده


إن شاء الله يكون يوم رائع .. ويوصل رسالة قوية للجميع بإن الشعب كله إيد واحدة وإن الجميع مصرين على استكمال مطالب الثورة

أطيب تحياتي أخي أحمد  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> المرشد العام ؟؟ .. قصدي المشرف العام شخصيا ؟؟ هههههههههه .. واحشني يا بويوسف يا جميل


 :: 
حلوة وملعوبة
 :good: 


> إن شاء الله يكون يوم رائع .. ويوصل رسالة قوية للجميع بإن الشعب كله إيد واحدة وإن الجميع مصرين على استكمال مطالب الثورة
> 
> أطيب تحياتي أخي أحمد


 إن شاء الله يا محمد
أنا متفائل جدا 
وفعلا حاسس إن القادم بإذن الله أفضل
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> أشكرك جدا على ردك الجميل أختي اليمامة 
> 
> 
> 
> الفقرة دي من كلامك بتصف حالة الأمية السياسية .. اللي بيعاني منها نسبة كبيرة من الشعب المصري .. نقف معاها وقفة
> عامة الشعب – في دول كثيرة - بصفة عامة لا تقرأ البرامج الانتخابية .. ولا تفهم كثيرا في التفاصيل الفنية .. وإنما هي تفضل اختيار من تثق فيه .. واختبرته في التعامل وترى فيه نموذج قادر على تلبية احتياجاته .. الذي يقرأ ويقارن ويحلل هم النخب .. وهم ليسوا الأكثرية بالطبع
> الشعب من الآخر اختار من كان يحمل همه ويشاركه حل مشاكله طول السنين اللي فاتت .. واختار بشكل أقوى اللي كان فعلا معارض حقيقي وفعال ضد النظام السابق .. مش معنى كده انه اختار تيار مالوش برنامج .. ولكن ما كانش البرنامج هو الدافع الأقوى للاختيار
> لو البعض تعلل بإن الإخوان مارسوا إغراءات دينية .. طيب .. فيه على الساحة 6 أحزاب بترفع شعار المرجعية الإسلامية .. ليه الاختيار الأكبر كان للإخوان ؟؟ .. لإن الشعب اختار من كان يحمل همه ويشاركه حل مشاكله طول السنين اللي فاتت .. واختار بشكل أقوى اللي كان فعلا معارض حقيقي وفعال ضد النظام السابق .. طب السلفيين ما كانوش معارضين للنظام .. ولذلك حصتهم كانت أقل .. وتفوقوا عن باقي الأحزاب  ليه ؟؟ .. لانشغالهم فعلا بحمل هموم شريحة كبيرة من المجتمع أدت إلى كسب الثقة فيهم
> لو البعض تعلل بإن كان فيه إغراءات مادية واستمالات .. طيب نفسر بإيه تفوقهم الملحوظ في انتخابات النقابات المهنية .. ياريت نكون موضوعيين ونحدد بدقة .. هل الاخوان فعلا استغلوا جهل الشعب أو احتياجاته المادية وللا دي دعاية مضادة من التيارات التي لا تملك ما تقدمه
> ...


شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ محمد على مداخلتك الجميلة المهتمة .. حقا استفدت منها ..
وأدعو الله أن يكون القادم أجمل ان شاء الله
مع الشكر الموصول لكل من شارك بالتعليق .. وبالإهتمام 

تحياتى وتقديرى 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل روح السخرية تجعلنا أحيانا نتغلب على قسوة الحياة؟
هل هى مزاوجة بين الواقع والطموح؟
أم هى عبقرية الإنسان وفلسفاته الغامضة التى تبعث على الحيرة وتستفز فينا الإبداع؟

----------


## اليمامة

> هل روح السخرية تجعلنا أحيانا نتغلب على قسوة الحياة؟
> هل هى مزاوجة بين الواقع والطموح؟
> أم هى عبقرية الإنسان وفلسفاته الغامضة التى تبعث على الحيرة وتستفز فينا الإبداع؟


حمار BMW !!
استفزتنى الصورة فعلا يا أحمد..ووقفت حيالها صامتة أتأمل ؟
ما هذا الإنسان ؟ وكيف يفكر ؟
انه مزيج من كل الإحتمالات التى ذكرتها ..عبقريته وفلسفاته الغامضة ..روح السخرية والخفة التى تجعله يحتمل ويعيش الحياة بقسوتها ومشاقها ليؤمن أنه يحقق أو حقق جزء من أحلامه .. يمكنك أن تقول أنه نوع من التصبر أو الوهم الذى يسبب له حالة رضا واستمرار ..ليس مرضيا طبعا بقدر ما هو حالما مستخفا..الإنسان لا يمكن أن يعيش أبدا دون انجاز ..فهو أولى بالميت ساعتها ..وقد تكون هذه الابداعيه هى طريقته لكى يشعر أنه حى ..لا تنس يا أحمد أن الكثير منا بمثابة المجذومين .. الموتى الأحياء ..يتحركون ويتعاملون ويتناولون ولكنهم فى قراراتهم ميتين..بالمقارنة صاحب هذا الحمار حى جدا ..مازال يحلم ويرى ..وينجز ولو على الضيق !

أشكرك أحمد على هذه الصورة المعبرة ..

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

يجلس وحيدا أمام ما تبقى من التاريخ الشاهد والشامخ ..ساهما مع أسطوريات الضوء والظل التى تفيض رهبة على الجلسة وعلى الوجدان ..
هزتنى الصورة .. وتخيلت أن الجالس راح لهذا الموقع ليشاهد مصر من داخله كما يحبها وكما يتمناها ..أو كما يعرفها ..على الرغم من أنه الزائر الوحيد على مسرح الضوء والظل ..

كم أحن لبعض هذا الهدوء الذى يغمره .. لبعض هذه العظمة التى يجلس فى رحابها ..بعيدا بعيدا عن أصوات الساسة والمولوتوف والرصاص!

----------


## اليمامة

شباب مصري يقوم ببث صور ولقاءات مصورة عبر مواقع التواصل في الفيس بوك وتويتر عن حقيقة ما يجري في ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة ..إنه الإعلام البديل الذي لم يكن يضعه نظام حسني مبارك في الحسبان بسبب أن هذا النظام لم يكن يهيمن عليه سوى عواجيز وموميات أكل الدهر عليهم وشرب .. إضافة إلى شباب متغطرس وصولي منافق  جاهل بواقع عصره .. كان كل همه هو التسبق لإحتلال المناصب الشاغرة والمستحدثة والترقب بنحو عام لإلتقاط فتات موائد الكبار..

اليوم ..تغير الوضع كثيرا

----------


## اليمامة

متظاهر مصري من شباب الربيع العربي يتحدى الشرطة خلال مواجهات ميدان التحرير الأولى بتاريخ 28/1/2011م .. للأسف لا يزال البعض من الأقلية المنتفعة في مصر أو التى اعتادت الإنقياد والتبعية لا تدرك واقع التحولات .. ولا تريد أن تصدق بأن زمن الفراعين قد ولى إلى غير رجعة..
عبارة صرنا نسمعها كثيرا فى وجه الاستبداد وأصحابه بصوت جهورى قوى واثق ..لا يأبه الخوف " مصر اتغيرت يا باشا ..حسنى مبارك اتشال .. !!!"

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هل يمكن أن يصل أحد لهذه الدرجة مع الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ؟
>  أحيانا أشعر أننى مدمنة للانترنت ( بالرغم من اعتراضى على كلمة الإدمان وأفضل عوضا عنها التعود ) ..غير أننى لا أقصر فى واجباتى .. وتشغلنى بالطبع مهامى والتزاماتى عنه والتى يكون لها السبق دائما ..مع العلم أننى لا أدخل تقريبا سوى على موقع أبناء مصر وبعض المواقع الإخبارية والثقافية المحدودة ..
> 
> وإدمان الإنترنت هو حالة نظرية تم تصنيفها مؤخرا للإستخدام المرضي لشبكة (الانترنت) الذي يؤدي إلى اضطرابات في السلوك.. وهو ظاهرة قد تكون منتشرة تقريباً لدى جميع المجتمعات في العالم بسبب توفر الحواسيب في كل بيت وان لم يكن موجوداً في كل بيت يكفي للفرد الذهاب إلى أحد الاصدقاء أو المقاهي التي توفر لهُ استخدام الانترنت.
> 
> ويرجع ظاهرة الادمان على شبكة (الانترنت) لعدة أسباب " الملل.. الفراغ.. الوحدة.. المغريات التي يوفرها الانترنت للفرد وغيرها الكثير حسب ميول الفرد.." ..
> 
> وأول من وضع مصطلح إدمان الإنترنت هي عالمة النفس الأميركية كيمبرلي يونغ Kimberly Young..التي تعد من أول أطباء علم النفس الذين عكفوا على دراسة هذه الظاهرة في الولايات المتحدة منذ عام 1994.. وتعرف "يونغ" "إدمان الإنترنت" بأنه استخدام شبكة (الإنترنت)أكثر من 38 ساعة أسبوعياً.
> 
> ...


شاهدت اليوم بالمصادفة يا ندى صور ذات صلة بهذه المشاركة

----------


## اليمامة

> شاهدت اليوم بالمصادفة يا ندى صور ذات صلة بهذه المشاركة


ههههههههه
يا خبر يا أحمد !
دول بيساعدوا الناس على التمكن من ادمان الانترنت !
يعنى الواحد ينام ويقوم على الجهاز ..؟
ناقص يوصل كل الجاكات والهاكات والاسكريبتات فى دماغه على طول وهو نايم دون الحاجة لبروسيسور ولا يحزنون
وهذا الإختراع يا ترى براءته للفيس بوك ؟
والله لو الكنبة دى ببلاش .. مش هاجيبها 
بس دا ما يمنعشى ان شكلها عجبنى ..

شكرا أحمد .. دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

قرأت للدكتور جلال أمين على ما أتذكر كلام قاله مفاده أنه فى الماضى كان الشخص يصبح مشهورا لأنه متميز فى شيء ما ..
لست أدرى لما تذكرت هذه العبارة التى راحت ترن فى رأسى طيلة هذه العصرية ..ربما لأننى أفتقد جدا شكل الدنيا فى الماضى القريب الذى عشته والذى أتذكر منه ملامح خفيفة سريعة .. ولست أدرى ايضا ان كان هذا شيخوخة مبكرة أم ماذا بالضبط .. أو ربما أنه حنين طبيعى الى دنيا أهدأ بالمقارنة بدنيا سريعة جدا تتغير باستمرار وبشكل متلاحق ..

أشعر بالسخف الكبير و أنا أقارن تلك الأيام التى نحياها و يحياها أطفال هذا العصر .. بالحقبة التى مرت فى الثمانينات .. لم يكن هناك موبايل و لا فضائيات و لا حديثا مسهبا عن زواج عرفى أو برامج " اتصل لتربح المكثفة " .. لم يكن هناك حديث الفيديو كليب و العرى و الاباحية الذين أصبحوا عاديين جدا فى نظرنا ونظر أبناءنا " غالبا ".. و لا عن برامج تصنع من النكرات نجوما ..

تلك كانت أيام سعد .. كان الناس - كل الناس - يتابعون مسلسل واحد أو مسلسلين على الأكثر فى اليوم .. كان هناك مسلسل يعرض دائما فى فترة النهار ربما على الساعة الواحدة ظهرا .. أتذكر (غوايش) .. و أتذكر (حلم الليل و النهار) .. و كان المسلسل الثانى فى فترات الاجازة الصيفية فى الساعة ربما الرابعة أو الخامسة .." الحرملك " فى الأغلب .. أو ربما (الباقى من الزمن ساعة) .. و مسلسل الليل بالطبع ..أتذكر أيضا " الشهد والدموع " ..و " ليالى الحلمية " ..

وأذكر أن السلع المعروضة فى الأسواق لم تكن بهذه الكثرة و هذا التعدد .. و ان كان فيها دائما المفيد .. الاعلانات تتحدث عن أشياء جميلة .. كيمو كونو و دولسى فى الصيف بدباديبهم الشهيرة .. و كانت الفكرة الواحدة تأخذ فترة طويلة فى ذاكرة الناس .. كلنا نتذكر فكرة العلامة التى تجدها على عصا الآيس كريم فتذهب لتبدلها من البائع .. كانت فكرة جديدة على المصريين .. كما أن الكل يعلم أنها لم تكن نصب أبدا .. لم يكن هناك ويندوز 95 .. و لم يكن الكمبيوتر شيئا منتشرا فى استخدامه .. لم يكن هناك (نت) بل كان هناك الانترنت المحترم .. و الذى لا يعرف عنه الا دارسي هذا المجال ..

كان الناس يملكون بعض الوقت للاستمتاع لأن الدنيا كانت أكثر هدوءا .. ووجوه الناس و ان كانت متعبة قليلا لكنها كانت أكثر طيبة .. و أكثر سماحة .. أكرر أننى لست أدرى ان كان هذا حديث شيخوخة أم لا .. ربما من يفوقنى سنا ينظرون الى أيام لم أعشها ذات النظرة .. و ربما لا يرون فارقا كبيرا بين الثمانينات و التسعينات و الألفين .. و ان كنت أشك فى هذا .. ان الفيضان الشديد الوطء لتكنولوجيا الاتصالات .. و الفضائيات .. و السطوة المجحفة للاعلام و آلة الدعاية الرهيبة و الشهرة .. وسلطة الأضواء التى تجعل من أى نكرة نجما و ان كان لا يميزه شيء .. فقط يميزه تسلط الأضواء عليه .. كل هذا - فى رأيى - جعل كل شيء يفقد متعته .. متعة رخيصة صغيرة .. لا يتسنى لك الكثير من الوقت كى تستمتع .. الاحتمالات تقل بشكل مبهر .. و الازدحام يتراكم ..

 وهذا ما بدأت به كلامى على لسان الدكتور جلال أمين ..الآن أنت متميز لأنك مشهور ولست مشهور لأنك متميز .. هذا ما جرى للناس فى الفترة الزمنية الأخيرة ..والتغيير الذى شهده مؤرخى العصر ودارسى تطور الأوضاع وتغييرها مثل الدكتور جلال أمين ..

لاشك أن لكل آوان سماته ومتعته .. أو أننا كبشر سريعى التكيف والتعود بل وبالفرح بما بين أيدينا ونملكه ..ولكن بالتأكيد لا يخفى على الجميع سمة السرعة الشديدة الآن فى التقاط كل شىء والتعايش معه ..أصبح فعل الوداع عملى جدا ورخيص ..ومظاهر أخرى أكثر وطأة ..

نعم أفتقد أشياء فى الماضى ..فهل أنت أيضا ؟

 :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> فى لقطة هى الأكثر تعبيرًا فى بداية عام 2012، وقبل أسبوع واحد من الاحتفال بالعام الأول لثورة 25 يناير، قامت الفنانة فردوس عبد الحميد بتقبيل يد الناشط أحمد حرارة الذى فقد عينيه خلال أحداث الثورة، وأحداث محمد محمود.
> 
> ولم تجد الفنانة أى حرج فى التعبير عما بداخلها لهذا الشاب، وانحنت لتقبل يده بمجرد أن التقته فى مؤتمر "جبهة الإبداع المصرى"، والذى عُقِد مساء أمس الثلاثاء بنقابة الصحفيين، وبادرت بتحيته معبرة عن امتنانها له بوصفه أحد الذين ضحوا من أجل حرية وكرامة مصر.
> 
> لو كنت مكانها ..كنت فعلت ؟


مع تحفظى على ان كل من مات فى 25 يناير شهيد او بلطجى هاجم على اقسام بسبب اختلاط الاوراق 
ومن مات فى 28 يناير أثر خناقة او ماشابه من انفلات امنى قامت اسرته بطلب حقهم بالزيف
لكن حين ارى اواسمع عن مصاب من مصابين 25 يناير جسمى كله بيهتز من عدم تقدير هذا الانسان الى الان
هذا الانسان الذى حكم عليه النظام بعيشة سيئة قبل النظام وعيشة اسوء بعد رحيله .. ياريت
نقدر نقف جنب الشباب ده اللى فقدرجله او عينه حتى ولو بوسام ولكن الامل فى الرئيس القادم فى تقديرهم
مش فى البرلمان 

اللى الشعب المصرى إختارهم مش مصدقين نفسهم من الفرحة بالكرسى ورحوه يتصوروه جنب النسر و نسيو الشهداء والمصابين اللى لولاهم كان زمانهم متوزعين على معتقلات وسجون مصر .. واللى الشعب التونسى إختارة علشان خبرته السياسية قام يبكى شهداء ثورة تونس .. ! ! هذا هو الفرق بين برلمان مصر وبرلمان تونس .. ! !
صورة جميلة معبرة اشكرك عليها ..

----------


## اليمامة

> مع تحفظى على ان كل من مات فى 25 يناير شهيد او بلطجى هاجم على اقسام بسبب اختلاط الاوراق 
> ومن مات فى 28 يناير أثر خناقة او ماشابه من انفلات امنى قامت اسرته بطلب حقهم بالزيف
> لكن حين ارى اواسمع عن مصاب من مصابين 25 يناير جسمى كله بيهتز من عدم تقدير هذا الانسان الى الان
> هذا الانسان الذى حكم عليه النظام بعيشة سيئة قبل النظام وعيشة اسوء بعد رحيله .. ياريت
> نقدر نقف جنب الشباب ده اللى فقدرجله او عينه حتى ولو بوسام ولكن الامل فى الرئيس القادم فى تقديرهم
> مش فى البرلمان 
> 
> اللى الشعب المصرى إختارهم مش مصدقين نفسهم من الفرحة بالكرسى ورحوه يتصوروه جنب النسر و نسيو الشهداء والمصابين اللى لولاهم كان زمانهم متوزعين على معتقلات وسجون مصر .. واللى الشعب التونسى إختارة علشان خبرته السياسية قام يبكى شهداء ثورة تونس .. ! ! هذا هو الفرق بين برلمان مصر وبرلمان تونس .. ! !
> صورة جميلة معبرة اشكرك عليها ..


ازيك يا عادل .. أشكرك على تناولك هذه الصورة بالتعليق
نحن لا يمكننا أبدا ومهما ارتقى احساسنا أن نتصور مصيبة من فقد عينيه فى الثورة ..
من فقدها لأجلنا ..لأجل البلد ..فقط من أجل المبدأ والكرامة ..
تصور معى يا عادل معنى أن يفقد إنسان عين من عيونه .. أو عضو من أعضاءه فيصبح مشلول أو أعمى ؟
أى شىء يمكننا به أن نعوض هؤلاء المكلومين ؟
صدقنى يا عادل ولا شىء يعوضهم ..مهما فعلنا وفعلت الحكومة 
وهم بالتبعية لا ينتظرون اى مقابل ..واى مقابل ينتظروه وقد أقدموا على ما فعلوا بمنتهى ارادتهم .. وبتصور مسبق بلاشك عن ما يمكن أن يحدث لهم ويلاقوه ..هم ضحوا بأنفسهم من أجل أن تنجح هذه الثصورة وتستمر شرارتها ..
طبعا أتحدث عن الشرفاء والمخلصين منهم ..اتحدث عن ابناء مصر على اختلاف مكاناتهم ووظائفهم ودرجاتهم الإجتماعية لا عن البلطجية الذين اندسوا فى المعمعة وخربوا وأحرقوا ..
كل شىء يزول يا عادل ويتغير ..ولن يتبقى سوى هؤلاء شهود عيان على جدارة الإنسان المصرى واخلاصه
وحدهم من دفعوا الثمن ..دفعوه بالغالى ..دفعوه سعداء ..
وجزاءهم عن الله وحده 

شكرا لك يا عادل
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

(هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان)

مواطن باكستاني يحمل والده العجوز خلال رحلة هرب من عنف اشتعل فى قريتهم

----------


## اليمامة

لا ضرائب ولا رسوم

لا تلويث للبيئة

لا لإرتفاع أسعار البنزين والديزل

ولا رحمة !!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

من يصدق ؟!!
هناك حروب عسكرية تدار بوحشية ..
ولكنها أبدا لن تكون أكثر وحشية من حروب التجويع !!
هناك من يرفس النعمة والعياذ بالله .. ويعاملها بسياسة " البطر " 
وهناك من يموت .. فعلا ..يموت من الجوع ؟
لذلك ..ربما كان صحيحا جدا المثل القائل " الجوع كافر " ..والفقر أيضا !
الجوع كافر لأنه لا يرحم .. ولا يرحم الجائعين أحد ..
عندما يموت الناس فى الحرب .. أو فى النزاعات العرقية أو من المرض ..من الممكن أن نسلم بالموت وقتها
وانما هى وصمة عار على الإنسانية أن يموت الناس من الجوع ..
الموت من الجوع ليس له تبرير ابدا .. 
من هو المسئول عنه؟ 
هل الفساد في في الدول التي تعاني من المجاعه سبب رئيسي؟ 
أم هو ظلم العالم الذى استشرى ؟

قال على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه وارضاه
( لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته )

----------


## اليمامة

هندوس وسيخ وبوذيون يحرقون نسخا من المصحف الشريف في الهند بمناسبة ودون مناسبة ...... شرسون في بلادهم ضد كل ما هو إسلامي ومسلم ...... ويحلو لنا إستضافتهم في ديارنا وفتح أبواب الرزق الواسعة والحياة الرغدة لهم ولأجيالهم القادمة على نسق " الكرم العربي العبيط " أو " عقدة الخواجة "

----------


## اليمامة

حقيقى جدا يا بلاتر !!
حقيقى جدا ما تراه 
أمر لا يصدقه عقل 
ولا تصدقه الرياضة وأخلاقها ، نفسها !!

----------


## اليمامة

اليوم 2 فبراير/شباط هو الذكرى الأولى لموقعة الجمل في ميدان التحريرالتي راح ضحيتها عشرات القتلى ومئات الجرحى.. 
لماذا هذا الوطن موعود بالمآسى ؟!!

----------


## اليمامة

يوم لن ينساه المصريون.. وستذكره كتب التاريخ.. فستقرأ يومًا ما أنه كان هناك وطن.. يفرط في أبناءه.. يومًا بعد الآخر.. ويبيع في زهوره.. زهرة تلو الأخرى.. وستقرأ أيضًا.. أن هناك أرواح رحلت ولم تعرف '' بأي ذنب قتلت''.

74 زهرة من زهور مصر..رحلوا دون ذنب ارتكبوه.. مئات المصابين.. جرحوا دون سبب.. بلد تتمزق.. ومصير مجهول.. ومستقبل مظلم.. لا يعلمه إلا الله.

فوسط دموع تنهمر.. وقلوب تتألم من الحزن.. ونفوس أصابها الاكتئاب مما حدث.. انتشرت صور على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي للشباب الضحايا الذين سقطوا في أحداث مباراة الاهلي والمصري البورسعيدي. 
الضحايا أغلبهم في مرحلة العشرينيات من العمر، منهم من تخرج من الجامعة، ومنهم لا يزال يدرس بها، من الضحايا من كان متطوعًا في جمعيات خيرية كصناع الحياة، ومنهم من كان يتطوع في أعمال الخير مثل '' بنك الطعام''.

آلاف التعليقات والتعازي وعبارات الترحم.. وملايين الدعوات التي خرجت من قلوب المصريين، التي تطلب لهم الرحمة والغفران، وسط تساؤلات تجول بخواطر الجميع، من المسئول.. وبأي ذنب قتلوا هؤلاء؟

----------


## اليمامة

من هم صناع الحياة .. 
صناع الحياة هم الشباب والكهول الذين يحملون على عاتقهم أن ينهضوا بمستقبل مصر بالعمل الخيري  من إطعام للفقراء من خلال بنك الطعام .. والدفاع عن المعتقلين سياسيا والدفاع عن الأقليات...
اما عن تجار الموت.. فهم معروفون للمثقفين وأصحاب العقول .. هم من يحترفون قتل المصريين
 تجار الموت هم من يسعون لنشر الفوضى والهلع بيننا ..
 تجار الموت يتكلمون اللهجة المصرية ويدينون بالاسلام وهو منهم برئ
 لذلك طال الوقت ولم يكتشفهم المصريون على حقيقتهم !!

----------


## ابن البلد

معنديش تعليق
 ::(:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*

((وكل مرة بيتأكدلي إن حب مصر مش بالساهل))
يظهر إنك تحبها....

يعني إن دمك يسيل لها...
عرضك يتكشفلها...
كرامتك على التراب تتفرشلها...

بس وبعدين يا بلدي....

هيفضل اللي داخل قلبك مفقود..
وجي على نعش ومن عيشته مطرود...
ولا أحسنله يخرج منك ويرمي تكاله على المعبود
وبالمرة يخرس لسانه ويعيش عيشة ناقصة لعلها

تبقى عيشة والسلام .... لحد ما تطلع الروح وينتهي الأمل في الكلام*

----------


## اليمامة

> معنديش تعليق


 
 ::(: 
انا كمان معنديش تعليق
بس مخضوضة جدا
وكأنى على وشك انى انط من سابع دور
او ان مصر كلها هاتنط من سابع دور
يمكن القفزة دلالة على ان الدنيا هاتتغير 
بس هاتتغير على فين ؟!!
معقول يوسف السباعى كان نافذ البصيرة للدرجة دى ؟
لما كتب أرض النفاق !!
وخلى الأخلاق للبيع ؟
طيب ..مين يدينى حبيتين شجاعة والنبى !

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> ((وكل مرة بيتأكدلي إن حب مصر مش بالساهل))
> يظهر إنك تحبها....
> 
> يعني إن دمك يسيل لها...
> عرضك يتكشفلها...
> كرامتك على التراب تتفرشلها...
> 
> ...


 
ياربى يا زيزو
الصورة دى قاتلة 
قاتلة بكل معنى الكلمة
موقف عسير جدا على النفس معايشته
مؤكد انه يمر بلحظة انفصال
يهرم فى مكانه وهو مجاور للجثة 
لا أحد ابدا يمكنه ان يشعر بما يشعر به مهما قلنا او فعلنا
صورة مبكية ..تبكى القلب والوجدان
مازلت كلما رأيتها ..تنهمر الدموع !
 ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

صورة من التاريخ ..
تظهر جيش نابليون ومعه بعض العربان الخائنين
عندما فازوا على الجيش المملوكى بقيادة مراد بك وابراهيم بك
فى موقعة امبابة او موقعة الأهرامات 
وكان على اثرها ان هرب مراد الخائن الذى اذاق المصريون ويلات الظلم والقهر
إلى الصعيد ..وخلت القاهرة من قوة الدفاع..
 فاستطاع نابليون بونابرت احتلالها 
ودخل القاهرة في 24 يوليو تموز عام 1798 
مصحوباً بضباطه وأركان حربه
ونزل بقصر محمد بك الألفي في الأزبكية
وكان ما كان ..ما تعرفونه جميعكم عن تاريخ مصر
وصمدت البلاد وشعبها
وقد عانوا الفقر والجوع والمرض والجهل
لم ينهزموا 
طوال الوقت كانوا يعملون
يقتلون ويقاتلون
وتحررت مصر من كل الطواغيت الذين مروا عليها
حررت نفسها بنفسها ..وبأضعف الامكانات ..وبإرادة شعبها وحده
أبناء مصر ..
مصر لن تنهزم أبدا 
ولا شعبها 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

قد يكون توقيت عرض هذه الصورة متأخر قليلا 
ولكنها حملت مفارقة 
أحببت أن أعرضها
بدون أى تعليق زائد !

----------


## اليمامة

تتعدد الأنياب ..والهدف واحد !!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ياربى يا زيزو
> الصورة دى قاتلة 
> قاتلة بكل معنى الكلمة
> موقف عسير جدا على النفس معايشته
> مؤكد انه يمر بلحظة انفصال
> يهرم فى مكانه وهو مجاور للجثة 
> لا أحد ابدا يمكنه ان يشعر بما يشعر به مهما قلنا او فعلنا
> صورة مبكية ..تبكى القلب والوجدان
> مازلت كلما رأيتها ..تنهمر الدموع !


الصورة دى فعلا بتوجعنى ياندى يمكن كل شويه بدخل اشوفها ماعرفش ليه ربنا يصبر اهله ويعوضهم خير عنه نظره الاب فعلا معبرة ومش عارف فعلا اوصفها باى كلام خالص  ::(:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الجيش الليبى اتفكك 
وجيش سوريا انقسم 
والجيش المصرى فى طريقه لتفكك وميبقاش فيه قوه حربيه فى الدول العربيه  ::(: 
ده الهدف من كل حاجه بتحصل فى الدول العربيه ده هو المراد  ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

> الجيش الليبى اتفكك 
> وجيش سوريا انقسم 
> والجيش المصرى فى طريقه لتفكك وميبقاش فيه قوه حربيه فى الدول العربيه 
> ده الهدف من كل حاجه بتحصل فى الدول العربيه ده هو المراد


بدأت أصدق للأسف يا زيزو 
حاجات غريبة بشوفها على التليفزيون
من شوية كنت بشوف صور التراشق بالحجارة بين ناس وناس 
مصريين ومصريين
وبعدين ناس وجيش مع شرطة 
ولاحظت ان الناس دى عيال صغيرة فى السن ما بين 14 ل  22..
واضح ان مستواهم الاجتماعى والمادى محدود ..ثقافتهم نفسها
الضرب كان غريب غير مفهوم ..
كان المنظر يثير العجب
الناس دول بيضربوا وكأنهم بيلعبوا لعبة ..او بيؤدوا مهمة
لدرجة ان فيه واحد فيهم قعد يرقص امام حشده فى مواجهة الناس التانيين وكأنه بيحنسهم ..أو بيلعب ..أو بيملهم ربكة فى التنشين
والطوب رايح فين وجاى منين ..الله اعلم ..بيصيب مين وبيوظ ايه ..ماحدش دارى 
والادهى ان العساكر بيبادلوهم رشق الطوب
ماصدقتش اللى بيحصل 
دول مش شباب الثورة ولا الناس اللى زيينا 
دول ناس تانية كأنهم واخدين فلوس ..بيقضوا مهمة 
والضرب بيحصل وكأن البلد دى ماتخصش اى طرف من اللى فى معركة التراشق
قلبى وجعنى اوى ..
وسألت نفسى ميت مرة فى الثانية الواحدة ..
مصر هايجرى لها ايه ؟
صعبت عليا البلد من التخريب
آه لو نفهم بس !!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بدأت أصدق للأسف يا زيزو 
> حاجات غريبة بشوفها على التليفزيون
> من شوية كنت بشوف صور التراشق بالحجارة بين ناس وناس 
> مصريين ومصريين
> وبعدين ناس وجيش مع شرطة 
> ولاحظت ان الناس دى عيال صغيرة فى السن ما بين 14 ل  22..
> واضح ان مستواهم الاجتماعى والمادى محدود ..ثقافتهم نفسها
> الضرب كان غريب غير مفهوم ..
> كان المنظر يثير العجب
> ...


للاسف دى الحقيقه الى اسرائيل مقتنعه بيها من زمان وللاسف بردو احنا الوسيله ال ىبنوقع بيها بلدنا علشان خاطرهم احنا الوسيله علشان هما يحققو الغايه للاسف شعب عبيط للاسف ومش هنفوق فعلا غير على مصيبه اكبر مننا كلنا وهنرجع نقول ياريت الى جرى مكان وساعتها هناخد على دماغنا كلنا وهنسكت ساعتها نفسى اشوف واحد يقول لا بعلو صوته  زى ماهو بيقول لا وبيبجح وبيضرب وبيعور وبيعمل فيه سيد الرجال للاسف ده حالنا وواقعنا الى عايشينه مش عايزين يبقى فيه اى حاجه كويسه الناس لو فعلا اشتغلت على اد ماهى بتتظاهر كان زمانا احسن البلاد والله لكن التحرير بقى مكان لكل واحد مالوش شغلانه 
حقيقى احنا نستاهل اكتر من كده وحلال فينا كل الى بيحصل

انا مؤيد للمجلس العسكرى حتى لو كان متواطى فى كل حاجه وكان سبب فى كل حاجه حتى لو بيحمى مبارك وغيره  من الناس بس الى يهمنى فعلا يفضل كيانه موجود كيان الجيش الواحد ده الى انا عايز اشوفه لكن مش هنزل اضرب فى الجيش انا كل واحد بيتكلم فعلا ليه مصلحه فى حاجه الناس الى بتكلم وسنها كبر دى كلها كانت فين بقالهم اكتر من 30 سنه كانو بياخدو بالجزمه القديمة ةيبقو ساكتين بردو كانو بيمشو قدام عسكرى حته عسكرى فى الشارع يوطو راسهم فى الارض ولما كان عسكرى باخد منهم الرخصه كانو بيبوسو ايديه وفى الاخر يديلو رشوه علشان ياخد رخصته تانى وامثله كتيييييييير قوى كانو فين الى عاملين فيها دلوقتى هما الى بيمشو البلد وشايفين مصلحتها
عملنا الثورة واحنا بردو الى هنضيعها للاسف مش حد تانى  ::(:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معقوله فيه ناس كده ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## dr_myuosef

*    لا تعليق*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مش عارف ليه حاسس ان البلد دلوقتى عامله كده  ::

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

تجارة أم وطنية أم مؤازرة ..أم الثلاثة معاً ؟

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

التلفزيون شاطر بس انه يجيب المشجعات البنات 
وياسلام بقا لو بنت حلوة يعمل زوووم ويقرب كمان على راى تموره
اما لو واحد ماسك سلاح زى كده ميتجبش !!!!!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

> التلفزيون شاطر بس انه يجيب المشجعات البنات 
> وياسلام بقا لو بنت حلوة يعمل زوووم ويقرب كمان على راى تموره
> اما لو واحد ماسك سلاح زى كده ميتجبش !!!!!!!!


عندك حق يا عادل والله
اعلام تافه !

----------


## اليمامة

كثيرا ما استغربت !
أليس هو أيضا مصريا ؟
جندى الأمن المركزى الذى نقذفه بالطوب هو أيضا مصريا
وربما كان بسيطا جدا مثل اى مصرى ..ولا له دخل لا بالطور ولا بالطحين
ولكنه فقط ينفذ التعليمات ..هل المفروض أن يعصى التعليمات .. وياترى ماذا سيحدث له لو فعل ؟
شعرت كثيرا بالشفقة عليهم ..وكثيرا أيضا ما توقفت مستفزة ومنحازة ضدهم 
تقبله هذه السيدة المصرية ..لماذا يا ترى ؟
ألأنه يضرب المصريين ..أم لأنه يتحمل ضربهم !

----------


## ابن البلد

> كثيرا ما استغربت !
> أليس هو أيضا مصريا ؟
> جندى الأمن المركزى الذى نقذفه بالطوب هو أيضا مصريا
> وربما كان بسيطا جدا مثل اى مصرى ..ولا له دخل لا بالطور ولا بالطحين
> ولكنه فقط ينفذ التعليمات ..هل المفروض أن يعصى التعليمات .. وياترى ماذا سيحدث له لو فعل ؟
> شعرت كثيرا بالشفقة عليهم ..وكثيرا أيضا ما توقفت مستفزة ومنحازة ضدهم 
> تقبله هذه السيدة المصرية ..لماذا يا ترى ؟
> ألأنه يضرب المصريين ..أم لأنه يتحمل ضربهم !


مش الجندي بس اللي مصري 
الجيش مصري
والشرطة مصرية 
واللي بيتقتل من الطرفين مصري

والحقيقة الجندي مظلوم ومهدور حقه في كل شيء
علموا يقف دادبان علشان يدافع عن أرض البلد وشعبها
لكن مش بيحصل من شعبها غير على الطوب والحجارة والملتوف

بدون ذنب حقيقي غير ان الشعب عايز ينتقم من الشعب 

هو هيحمي مين وعلى أي أساس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كثيرا ما استغربت !
> أليس هو أيضا مصريا ؟
> جندى الأمن المركزى الذى نقذفه بالطوب هو أيضا مصريا
> وربما كان بسيطا جدا مثل اى مصرى ..ولا له دخل لا بالطور ولا بالطحين
> ولكنه فقط ينفذ التعليمات ..هل المفروض أن يعصى التعليمات .. وياترى ماذا سيحدث له لو فعل ؟
> شعرت كثيرا بالشفقة عليهم ..وكثيرا أيضا ما توقفت مستفزة ومنحازة ضدهم 
> تقبله هذه السيدة المصرية ..لماذا يا ترى ؟
> ألأنه يضرب المصريين ..أم لأنه يتحمل ضربهم !


العساكر غلابة
وإحنا كلنا ح نحب الشرطة
بس على شرط ما تكونش العصايا اللى بينضرب بها المصريين
لكن عندما تصبح العصايا التى تضرب الخارجين على القانون فقط لا غير
توظيف الشرطة أو الجيش فى السياسة جريمة
فهم هيئتان من المفترض أن تدافع عن الوطن لا عن الأشخاص الذين يجلسون على مقاعد الحكم
حمدا لله على سلامتك يا يمامة
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

شكرا ابن البلد ..شكرا أحمد ناصر على المشاركة والإدلاء برأيكما  :f: 

هذه الصورة ..توقفت أمامها 



غير الفلوس ايه اللى اتسرق تانى ؟
هو يقصد الناس وضمائرهم ؟
أم ..
ما الذى تمت سرقته من مصر بالضبط ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكرا ابن البلد ..شكرا أحمد ناصر على المشاركة والإدلاء برأيكما 
> 
> هذه الصورة ..توقفت أمامها 
> 
> 
> 
> غير الفلوس ايه اللى اتسرق تانى ؟
> هو يقصد الناس وضمائرهم ؟
> أم ..
> ما الذى تمت سرقته من مصر بالضبط ؟


 المعنى فى بطن الشاعر كما يقولون
قد يقصد أنهم سرقوا عمرنا ..أحلامنا...طموحاتنا....شخصيتنا....عروبتنا.......
هو يقصد معنى معين كل منا سيراه بناء على رؤيته

----------


## zizoYAzizo

من امام محطه مصر 

على الرغم من المعاناه بس عايشين فى رضا وبساطه تحس ان المستوى الاجتماعى كله واحد لمصر زمان

----------


## اليمامة

ولا تزال الجامعة العربية تقوم بدورها على أتم وجه !!
هذا الوجه السلبى القبيح الذى لم ينجد شيخا فى يوم من الأيام 
ولا امراة
ولا طفلا 
بل انه كان الدور القاتل !
هذا نص رسالة للشهيد الفلسطينى الذى قاتل حتى الموت فى 48 
عندما احتلت فلسطين 
نص يشهد على الضعف العربى منذ زمن طويل
رحم الله عبد القادر الحسينى ..وجيشه الصغير !
وخسف الله ببشار وجيشه الأرض 
جراء ما ارتكبه من فظائع
تحت سمع وعيون العالم 
والعرب وجامعتهم !

----------


## اليمامة

> المعنى فى بطن الشاعر كما يقولون
> قد يقصد أنهم سرقوا عمرنا ..أحلامنا...طموحاتنا....شخصيتنا....عروبتنا.......
> هو يقصد معنى معين كل منا سيراه بناء على رؤيته


 
فعلا يا أحمد
المعنى هنا ربما لا يخضع لمنطق ما
أو تفسير محدد
لأنه يتعلق بالوطن 
وما يتعلق بالوطن ينتمى بشكل أو بآخر لما يشبه روح الدين
تلمسه دون أن تحدده بكلمات 
تؤديه دون شعارات او نظريات 
هكذا الوطن
تشعر بمدى خسارته
او فوزه
بمقدار ما أحببته
وتمنيت منه
وله 


 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> من امام محطه مصر 
> 
> على الرغم من المعاناه بس عايشين فى رضا وبساطه تحس ان المستوى الاجتماعى كله واحد لمصر زمان


 
يحدو كل البشرية تقريبا الأمل فى أنهم كلما تقدموا بمسيرتهم للأمام ...كلما تطوروا وأصبحوا أكثر سعادة 
ولكن 
ماحدث للعالم ويحدث لا يبشر بذلك
صار العالم أكثر وحدة 
أكثر نهما
أكثر مادية 
ولذلك جميعنا ربما نحن للماضى
لأنه امتاز بالبساطة والرضا والخير
أو ربما لاننا عرفناه وضمناه
فقد مر وانتهى ..وحفظناه
ربما ما يحدث يا زيزو فى العالم اليوم 
هى اشارات لكى يعود هذا العالم مثلما كان قديما
اكثر سلاما ورضا
وفيه الإنسان انسان !

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتراه يستعرض قوته؟
أم أنه قرر أن يرد الجميل للحمار الذى طالما حمله على ظهره؟

----------


## اليمامة

> أتراه يستعرض قوته؟
> أم أنه قرر أن يرد الجميل للحمار الذى طالما حمله على ظهره؟


فعلا يا أحمد
صورة غريبة 
ترى لماذا يحمل الرجل الحمار هكذا ؟
لو لاحظت ..يبدو الحمار مريضا
احدى قدميه مربوطة والأخرى مثنية بطريقة ما فى جسد الرجل 
ربما مكسورة
وربما ايضا لهذا السبب يحمله الرجل 
جميل فعلا لو كان كان هذا الرجل انسانا ..!

----------


## اليمامة

أما أنا 
فقد أضحكتنى هذا الصورة !
طريفة وابداعية 
وحقيقية 
اليهود ليسوا اكثر  من مجرد حمير
مع الإعتذار من الحمار !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أما أنا 
> فقد أضحكتنى هذا الصورة !
> طريفة وابداعية 
> وحقيقية 
> اليهود ليسوا اكثر  من مجرد حمير
> مع الإعتذار من الحمار !


أهلا يا ندى
فعلا لابد من أن نعتذر للحمار
فهو من الدواب الطيبة
أما الصهاينة فهم شر الدواب
لأنهم صم بكم لا يعقلون

----------


## اليمامة

طالما أنهم بهذه العاطفة ؟
لماذا دخلوها ؟
وهل أخذت اللقطة لكى نقول أن جنود الأمريكان طيبون ؟
بعيدا عن اللقطات والفبركة ..نفهم جيدا أن هناك اختلاف بين الشعوب وبين الحكام
برغم أن الحكام ينسحبون على شعوبهم .. والشعوب تنسحب بالزمن على الحكام
ويستمر التجاذب بين الاثنين حتى الحرية والخروج من شرنقة الجذب ..وهذا يأخذ زمنا ليس قليلا 
أقول برغم ذلك .. ندرك فعلا أن هناك بالتأكيد من هو طيب فى الشعب الأمريكى لأنه عادى ..انسان 
ولكن ..
حتى العسكر المكلف بالقتل ؟!
العوض على الله فيك يا عراق ..

----------


## اليمامة

هذه الصورة قد تبدو تافهة أو غريبة
ولكنها استفزتنى منذ رأيتها..وفكرت بخصوصها مليا ..
لكن فى النهاية توصلت ان التكنولوجيا والتطور والعلم
ان لم يطرحوا لنا حلولا فى سبيل رقى الإنسان
بمعنى أن يكون الانسان انسانى جدا 
وحضارته ترتقى نحو التطور البشرى الإنسانى نفسه والإيمانى لا التطور المؤقت الزائل
فهى باطلة ومخربة
لا فائدة من تكنولوجيا تخسف بآدميتنا الأرض
التكنولوجيا والعلم برغم قسوتهما لابد أن يفرزا فى النهاية وردا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> طالما أنهم بهذه العاطفة ؟
> لماذا دخلوها ؟
> وهل أخذت اللقطة لكى نقول أن جنود الأمريكان طيبون ؟
> بعيدا عن اللقطات والفبركة ..نفهم جيدا أن هناك اختلاف بين الشعوب وبين الحكام
> برغم أن الحكام ينسحبون على شعوبهم .. والشعوب تنسحب بالزمن على الحكام
> ويستمر التجاذب بين الاثنين حتى الحرية والخروج من شرنقة الجذب ..وهذا يأخذ زمنا ليس قليلا 
> أقول برغم ذلك .. ندرك فعلا أن هناك بالتأكيد من هو طيب فى الشعب الأمريكى لأنه عادى ..انسان 
> ولكن ..
> حتى العسكر المكلف بالقتل ؟!
> العوض على الله فيك يا عراق ..


أفلام أمريكانى لا أكثر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هذه الصورة قد تبدو تافهة أو غريبة
> ولكنها استفزتنى منذ رأيتها..وفكرت بخصوصها مليا ..
> لكن فى النهاية توصلت ان التكنولوجيا والتطور والعلم
> ان لم يطرحوا لنا حلولا فى سبيل رقى الإنسان
> بمعنى أن يكون الانسان انسانى جدا 
> وحضارته ترتقى نحو التطور البشرى الإنسانى نفسه والإيمانى لا التطور المؤقت الزائل
> فهى باطلة ومخربة
> لا فائدة من تكنولوجيا تخسف بآدميتنا الأرض
> التكنولوجيا والعلم برغم قسوتهما لابد أن يفرزا فى النهاية وردا


عندك حق يا ندى
التكنولوجيا....يجب أن نسخرها..لا أن تسخرنا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رغم أن ما يحدث لا يعدو كونه تبادل مصالح
إلا أننى أحس بأن الغزالة تنظر للعصافير نظرة إمتنان
سبحان الله
تتعاون المخلوقات
ألا يغار الإنسان منها؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> أما أنا 
> فقد أضحكتنى هذا الصورة !
> طريفة وابداعية 
> وحقيقية 
> اليهود ليسوا اكثر  من مجرد حمير
> مع الإعتذار من الحمار !



ده الحمار ساعات بيصعب عليا .. دول مش اكتر من خنازير ويداس عليهم بالجزم
وليهم يوم هنوريهم جهنم قبل مايروحوها

----------


## اليمامة

> رغم أن ما يحدث لا يعدو كونه تبادل مصالح
> إلا أننى أحس بأن الغزالة تنظر للعصافير نظرة إمتنان
> سبحان الله
> تتعاون المخلوقات
> ألا يغار الإنسان منها؟


 
نعم هو تبادل منفعة تبدو الكائنات مجبولة عليه
فهو فى سياق الحياة نفسها والخلائق
أما هذا ..بالرغم من أنه بين البشر ..الأرقى 
وليس الحيوانات ..



لا يبدو ابدا انه مجرد تبادل مصالح 

لا على المستوى العالمى 




ولا حتى عتبة الباب ..

----------


## اليمامة

> حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


 
صورة قاسية جدا احمد
لأنها نقلت بوضوح معاناة الطفل 
تخيل ان فى المجتمع أسوأ من هذا بكثير ..!!

----------


## اليمامة

هل يمكن أن نصل لهذه الدرجة فى يوم من الأيام ؟
لا أقصد لدرجة أن يصوت الأطفال ..ولكن لأن يفهموا معنى التصويت وقيمة الصوت ويشاركوا فى الحدث ولو من بعيد..
هل فينا من أطلق العنان لمخيلة طفله كي يفهم ويعرف بأمانة ما يحدث فى مصر ..وما الذى يجب أن يتعلمه ويعرفه ؟
اذا كنا نبذل مجهودا كبيرا لكى ندفع الناس للإنتخاب النزيه الحر على منصب رئيس الجمهورية 
فهل يمكن أن نفعل فى حدث عالمى مثل انضمامنا مثلا لأى اتحاد دولى ..
هل يمكن أن يؤخذ رأينا فى أمر كهذا ؟
هنا ..الكرواتيون يؤيدون انضمام بلادهم الى الاتحاد الأوروبي وكما ترون ..الطفلة تساهم !

----------


## اليمامة

لقد توفيت منذ زمن 

رحمها الله !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لقد توفيت منذ زمن 
> 
> رحمها الله !


عودتها للحياة يا ندى تتوقف على الششعوب 
‘ذاا أرغم الناس الحكام على الإستجابة لمطالبهم ستدب الروح فى جسد الجامعة من جديد

----------


## zizoYAzizo

قال الخشب للمسمار : "لقد كسرتني"

فرد المسمار : "لو رأيت الضرب فوق رأسي لعذرتني"

فليعذر كل منا الأخر فكل منا له مسؤوليات وشأن فليكن كل منا المسمار الذي يثبت الوطن حتي لو لم نطق الدق فوق رؤوسنا

----------


## اليمامة

> قال الخشب للمسمار : "لقد كسرتني"
> 
> فرد المسمار : "لو رأيت الضرب فوق رأسي لعذرتني"
> 
> فليعذر كل منا الأخر فكل منا له مسؤوليات وشأن فليكن كل منا المسمار الذي يثبت الوطن حتي لو لم نطق الدق فوق رؤوسنا


رائعة جدا ..
وصادقة


 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

هكذا تنطلق الرصاصة لتخترق !
اخترعها الإنسان
ويصوبها الإنسان 
ويقتل بها الإنسان
ولا يطرف له رمش..
 وهى تخترق الجسد ..
لتمزقه وتزهق انفاس الروح 
يستخدمها الطغاة 
وقد يستخدمها أيضا الأبرياء 
الرصاصة قد تقتل لتحيى 
وقد تقتل لمجرد القتل 
كل شىء اخترعه الإنسان له وجهان
ولكنه للأسف ..
يميل دائما للوجه المظلم !

----------


## اليمامة

لم تحمله هذه الأرجل الصناعية ..بل حمله قلبه !
تُرى ..كم من رَجل أقعده قلبه ولم تقعهد رجلاه !


الحمد لله على النعم التى أعطيتنى اياها يارب

----------


## اليمامة

Penny or a smile !
قرش او ابتسامة !

----------


## اليمامة

يصلون فى الطائرة 
ويقفون ورائهم مندهشين جدا
يتفرجون
وكأنهم يشاهدون عرض مسرحى مدهش
ليتنا مثلهم !

----------


## اليمامة

عندى قناعة ان الطاغية مصيره لن يتعدى هذا المكتوب ؟
هل كل هؤلاء حقا كانوا طغاة ؟
ام هو مآل السلطة فى النهاية !

----------


## اليمامة

يا زمان الذل .. ذِل !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لم تحمله هذه الأرجل الصناعية ..بل حمله قلبه !
> تُرى ..كم من رَجل أقعده قلبه ولم تقعهد رجلاه !
> 
> 
> الحمد لله على النعم التى أعطيتنى اياها يارب


لأن السجود نغمة خلع الأطراف الصناعية ليصلى
يا كل من تجد لنفسك أعذار لتصلى جالسا على مقعد رغم أنك تقدر على السجود تأمل الصورة
يا تارك الصلاة لا تحرم نفسك من نعمة السجود لله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هل هى ثقه زائدة او امان زائد ؟

----------


## اليمامة

> هل هى ثقه زائدة او امان زائد ؟


الثقة الزائدة هى الأمان الزائد
كل منهما يأخذ ويعطى للآخر


شكرا زيزو 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الشعب : احنا مين !

----------


## loly_h

> الشعب : احنا مين !


*

كنت مستنية حد يجى يقول

إحنا ماعندناش دم

إحنا ماعندناش ضمير

حسبنا الله ونعـــــــم الوكيل ...*

----------


## loly_h

*

مابالك أيها النقى !!!

وماذا نحن بفاعلون ؟؟؟*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*من اسوء ماقرأت من تضليل وتناقض فى حياتى*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> كنت مستنية حد يجى يقول
> 
> إحنا ماعندناش دم
> 
> إحنا ماعندناش ضمير
> 
> حسبنا الله ونعـــــــم الوكيل ...*


ههههههههههه
عندك حق والله يا هالة

----------


## اليمامة

> [B][CENTER][FONT="Arial Black"][SIZE="5"][COLOR="black"]
> 
> مابالك أيها النقى !!!
> 
> وماذا نحن بفاعلون ؟؟؟


يا خبر !
لقطة مؤثرة فعلا 
من الواضح انه يفعل مثلما رأى الكبار يفعلون 
ولكن الصورة بالفعل تحمل المعنى الأعمق
اذا كان الطفل مهيأ للدخول فى هذه الأجواء..متأثر فى بيت الله
فماذا نحن فاعلون ..وهو البرىء الذى لم تمسسه الدنيا بسوء ولم يمسها ؟
وماذا عن هؤلاء الذين لايخشعون ؟

يااااه
رحمنا الله رحمة واسعة 
كم نحن مقصرون !



شكرا لك يا هالة

----------


## اليمامة

> *من اسوء ماقرأت من تضليل وتناقض فى حياتى*


الصراحة حاجة تقرف يا عادل وتغيظ !!!

----------


## اليمامة

هم جماعة ..
يحاولون تخطى الصعاب !

----------


## اليمامة

لا تحكم بالمظاهر !

----------


## اليمامة

يرتعد بدنى 

اكأد أبكى !

----------


## اليمامة

ظهرت الثورة على جوجل فى ذكراها الأولى 
عقبال ما يصدق "البعض" منا....
انها فعلا ثورة و بجد و حقيق
ولابد أن تتحقق كاملة !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

معلش يا ندى المرادى مش هط صوره بس فعلا الفديو ده انا كل شويه اتفرج عليه 



الحنان فعلا شى جميل فى الامومه

----------


## اليمامة

> معلش يا ندى المرادى مش هط صوره بس فعلا الفديو ده انا كل شويه اتفرج عليه 
> 
> 
> 
> الحنان فعلا شى جميل فى الامومه


الفيديو يستحق المشاهدة فعلا اكتر من مرة يا زيزو 
ليس لمجرد الحركة غير العادية او غير المألوفة للقطة الأم
ولكن لأن الحنان هنا حي جدا .. حنان محسوس وملموس ..مباغت هاطل عليك
تعجبت ..
سبحان الله 
الحركة من اروع ما رأت عينى عن حنان الأمومة 

 :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

بصراحة كنت ههاجر من مصر لو ده كان حصل  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> بصراحة كنت ههاجر من مصر لو ده كان حصل


ربنا ستر يا عادل ..والشعب قال كلمته

شكرا

----------


## اليمامة

ثمن الحرية يا صديقى !
ثمن للحياة نفسها

----------


## اليمامة

الحياة اردة شعب ..
يستجيب لها القدر

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> الحياة اردة شعب ..
> يستجيب لها القدر



سوري يا أستاذة بصراحة ضحكت لما شفت الصورة  :: 
اكيد مش عندنا فى مصر .. صعب عندنا نرفع رغيف فينو  :: 
الناس اصلاً مش لاقية المية الحلوة ولا الرغيف العيش البلدى ابو شلن علشان ترفع رغيف فينو ومن ابو جنيه كمان 

ده الوضع عندنا

----------


## اليمامة

> سوري يا أستاذة بصراحة ضحكت لما شفت الصورة 
> اكيد مش عندنا فى مصر .. صعب عندنا نرفع رغيف فينو 
> الناس اصلاً مش لاقية المية الحلوة ولا الرغيف العيش البلدى ابو شلن علشان ترفع رغيف فينو ومن ابو جنيه كمان 
> 
> ده الوضع عندنا


ههههههههه
هو الخبز وخلاص يا عادل 
دا الخبز الفرنساوى ..والصورة فى تونس 
واعذرهم لانهم هناك بيتعاملوا بالعيش الفرنساوى ..هما كانوا محتلين طبعا زى مانتا عارف 
أقل شىء هو الخبز ..بمعنى قوت اليوم والكرامة 

أما الكاريكاتير ..فطبعا من غير كلام
هو بيقول كل شىء 
بس هى الحكومة مالها كدا ؟

شكرا جدا يا عادل

تقبل احترامى

----------


## اليمامة

للحياة وجه آخر ..
بل وجوه كثيرة 
معلقة بين السماء والأرض 
وشتان بينهما !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

في الشدائد يحتاج الرجل إلى امرأة واحدة
أكثر مما يحتاج إلى جيش من الرجال

----------


## اليمامة

> في الشدائد يحتاج الرجل إلى امرأة واحدة
> أكثر مما يحتاج إلى جيش من الرجال



 :: 




 :: 



 :36 3 17: 



ردود الفعل المختلفة يا زيزو 


دى حقيقة فعلا ..بس للمرأة التى تفهم فى طبائع الرجال 

وكونهم أطفال كبار !

----------


## اليمامة

اردوغان ..مرة أخرى !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كانت السيارات فى الماضى وسيلة للراحة ورمز للرفاهية
إلا فى شوارع القاهرة حيث تتحول قيادة السيارات إلى معاناة رهيبة

----------


## اليمامة

> كانت السيارات فى الماضى وسيلة للراحة ورمز للرفاهية
> إلا فى شوارع القاهرة حيث تتحول قيادة السيارات إلى معاناة رهيبة


ذكرنى كلامك يا أحمد بصديق للأسرة لما عرف برغبتنا فى شراء عربية ..قال بجدية وبالحرف " اوعوا ..اركبوا مواصلات عامة ولا انكم تجيبوا عربية "

وبعيدا عن العربية ومشكلاتها ..الصورة عجبتنى جدا لأنها من مصر

شكرا احمد
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الجندى المصرى ..
المصرى جدا
قد يدفع حياته لنعيش نحن 
ويعيش هم ايضا ..
السلطة العليا المسيسة !

----------


## اليمامة

فرسـان العالـم الحقيقيـون . . هــم شعــوب الارض

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لاتبك على من لا يبكي عليك



الأصدقاء الحقيقون يصعب إيجادهم ،

يصعب تركهم

ويستحيل نسيانهم


عندما يؤلمك النظر للماضي ،

وتخاف مما سيحدث في المستقبل ،

انظر لجانبك ، وصديقك الحميم سيكون

هناك ليدعمك


الصداقة الحقيقة لا تنتهي ، الأصدقاء

دوما يبقون كذلك


الأصدقاء الحقيقيون كالنجوم ،
*********

لا تراها دوما ؛ لكنك تعلم أنها


موجودة في السماء


ماذا ستفعل حينما يكون الشخص الوحيد


القادر على مسح دموعك ،


هو من جعلك تبكي

معظم الناس يدخلون ويخرجون من حياتك ،

لكن أصدقائك الحقيقيون هم من لهم

موضع قدم في

قلبك


كل الأمور على مايرام في النهاية ،

إن لم تكن كذلك ،

فتلك ليست النهاية

انت بالنسبة للعالم مجرد شخص فيه..!!!

.ولكنك بالنسبة لشخص..

انت هو كل العالــــــم

----------


## اليمامة

> لاتبك على من لا يبكي عليك
> 
> 
> 
> الأصدقاء الحقيقون يصعب إيجادهم ،
> 
> يصعب تركهم
> 
> ويستحيل نسيانهم
> ...


الحياة ونحن 
لغز كبير 
لا يفك طلاسمه إلا عملنا
وضمائرنا
وسريرتنا 



زيزو 
اشكرك
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

مش خسارة فيكى يا مصر 
وانتِ يا حبيبتى 
امتى هاتكونى مش خسارة فينا !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 لَوْ أَنزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَّرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعاً مُّتَصَدِّعاً مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ {21}
 صدق الله العظيم
فلننظر لما نقدمه و نحاسب أنفسنا قبل ان نحاسب و لنقدر الله حق قدره و نخشاه
اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما يحول بيننا و بين معصيتك
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

لئن سألتنى يا رب يوم القيامة عن ذنبى لأسألنك عن رحمتك

و لئن سألتنى يا رب عن تقصيرى لأسألنك عن عفوك

----------


## اليمامة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  لَوْ أَنزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَّرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعاً مُّتَصَدِّعاً مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ {21}
>  صدق الله العظيم
> فلننظر لما نقدمه و نحاسب أنفسنا قبل ان نحاسب و لنقدر الله حق قدره و نخشاه
> اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما يحول بيننا و بين معصيتك
> اللهم آمين آمين آمين
> 
> لئن سألتنى يا رب يوم القيامة عن ذنبى لأسألنك عن رحمتك
> 
> و لئن سألتنى يا رب عن تقصيرى لأسألنك عن عفوك


سبحان الله !

----------


## اليمامة

هم يبكى ..وهم يضحك !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*

أماه قد أزف الرحيل فهيئي كفن الردى
أماه أني زاحف للموت لن اترددا
أماه لاتبكي علي اذا سقطت ممددا
فالموت لن يخيفني ومناي ان أستشهدا
والحر يأبى ان يلين وان يهادن مفسدا
الله اكبر كلما صوت القنابل زغردا
الله اكبر كلما صدح الرصاص وغردا
الله اكبر لن يضيع دم إخواني سدى
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> أماه قد أزف الرحيل فهيئي كفن الردى
> أماه أني زاحف للموت لن اترددا
> أماه لاتبكي علي اذا سقطت ممددا
> فالموت لن يخيفني ومناي ان أستشهدا
> والحر يأبى ان يلين وان يهادن مفسدا
> الله اكبر كلما صوت القنابل زغردا
> الله اكبر كلما صدح الرصاص وغردا
> ...



 :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## اليمامة

الإجابة تونس !

أصبحت عبارة شهيرة ..وإجابة لا يوجد أسهل منها 
ربما لأن تونس أصبحت هى من تعطى الشرارات 
والحلول !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كله نظره للكرسى الى هيقعد عليه لكن فين مصر من ده كله ؟؟؟
هو يعنى الى عايز يخدم بلده محتاج كرسى يقعد عليه ميخدم البلد من غير منصب حتى لو كان هيبتدى بنفسه 
للاسف المصلحه الشخصيه فى المصرين هى سر حياتهم الى ميقدروش يستغنو عنه حتى لو كان على رقبه اخوه  ::(:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

صورة للشاب حسين خضري وهو على منصة الاعدام وهو يودع اهله .. وكأنه عريس يزف الي عروسته الحبيبة ..
حسين خضري الذي أعدمته السلطات الايرانية الشيعية بسبب نشاطه السني وانه كان بيدعو لأهل السنه ..
والصوره وهو يسلم علي اهله اثناء اعدامه

فيه اختلاف كبير مابين الى بيناضل لنصره قضيه مؤمن بيها ومابين الى بيعمل انه بيناضل لمجرد شو اعلامى امثال ناس كتير فى بلدنا دلوقتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من قال أن المرأة ليس من حقها أن تخرج فى المظاهرات وتعبر عن وطنها ؟
> أين أنت يا فتاة التحرير المسحولة ..من وزيرة دفاع أسبانيا !!





وأنتي عزيزتي  اليمامة  تستغربين من ترشيحي العوا لمنصب وزير الداخلية .....وعجبي!


 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هناك  فرق كبير  بين الجندي المصري
والتي ما زالت الرصاصة في جيبه
وعضو المجلس العسكري
والتي لا تسع  جيوبه
مرتبه الشهري المليوني

....وعجبي!


 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

لا وقت للعب...بالعلم  وحده سأحرر وطني فلسطين
 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يوم السلام العالمي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا وقت للعب...بالعلم  وحده سأحرر وطني فلسطين


 صورة جميلة يا د.جمال
بالعلم والإيمان إن شاء الله
رحم الله د.مصطفى محمود فقد كان  عنوان برنامجه(العلم والإيمان) أجمل عناوين البرامج على الإطلاق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> صورة جميلة يا د.جمال
> بالعلم والإيمان إن شاء الله
> رحم الله د.مصطفى محمود فقد كان  عنوان برنامجه(العلم والإيمان) أجمل عناوين البرامج على الإطلاق


 ::  عزيزي  أحمد  فاتك عدة تعليقات  عد  وراجع  المشاركات  قبل مشاركتي الأخيرة  وللعلم  هذه ليست صوري  وإنما  صور  معظمها منشور بواسطة العزيزة اليمامة  ولكن بتعبيرات  مختلفة  عن تعبيراتي.....

----------


## اليمامة

> وأنتي عزيزتي  اليمامة  تستغربين من ترشيحي العوا لمنصب وزير الداخلية .....وعجبي!


لم أستغرب بالطبع كونها وزيرة دفاع خارج حدود مصر والوطن العربى كله
أما وقد استغربت للعوا فليس لأننى لا أحبذ مدنيا ولكن ربما لأن العوا بالخصوص لم ار فيه وزير الداخلية 

شكرا دكتور جمال

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عزيزي  أحمد  فاتك عدة تعليقات  عد  وراجع  المشاركات  قبل مشاركتي الأخيرة  وللعلم  هذه ليست صوري  وإنما  صور  معظمها منشور بواسطة العزيزة اليمامة  ولكن بتعبيرات  مختلفة  عن تعبيراتي.....


*يا للهول*

العروسة الصينى
سخرية من أحد الشباب الذين ضاقوا ذرعا بإرتفاع تكاليف الزواج

----------


## اليمامة

> كله نظره للكرسى الى هيقعد عليه لكن فين مصر من ده كله ؟؟؟
> هو يعنى الى عايز يخدم بلده محتاج كرسى يقعد عليه ميخدم البلد من غير منصب حتى لو كان هيبتدى بنفسه 
> للاسف المصلحه الشخصيه فى المصرين هى سر حياتهم الى ميقدروش يستغنو عنه حتى لو كان على رقبه اخوه


ماقدرش انكر !
من اللى بشوفه 

وصدق غاندى !

----------


## اليمامة

> صورة للشاب حسين خضري وهو على منصة الاعدام وهو يودع اهله .. وكأنه عريس يزف الي عروسته الحبيبة ..
> حسين خضري الذي أعدمته السلطات الايرانية الشيعية بسبب نشاطه السني وانه كان بيدعو لأهل السنه ..
> والصوره وهو يسلم علي اهله اثناء اعدامه
> 
> فيه اختلاف كبير مابين الى بيناضل لنصره قضيه مؤمن بيها ومابين الى بيعمل انه بيناضل لمجرد شو اعلامى امثال ناس كتير فى بلدنا دلوقتى


مش عارفة !
ماعرفتش أجد تعليق مناسب غير التعجب من الشاب دا 
امتى نرجع للحالة اللى كان فيها الناس بتموت زمان من أجل قضيتها 
زى مصطفى كامل ومحمد فريد ..وغيرهم 
لما يكون البنى آدم بيعمل زى ما بيقول !

----------


## اليمامة

> *يا للهول*
> 
> العروسة الصينى
> سخرية من أحد الشباب الذين ضاقوا ذرعا بإرتفاع تكاليف الزواج


مش معقول !
دا اللى ناقص 

هو الزواج عبارة عن ايه بالضبط ؟!!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صورة للشاب حسين خضري وهو على منصة الاعدام وهو يودع اهله .. وكأنه عريس يزف الي عروسته الحبيبة ..
> حسين خضري الذي أعدمته السلطات الايرانية الشيعية بسبب نشاطه السني وانه كان بيدعو لأهل السنه ..
> والصوره وهو يسلم علي اهله اثناء اعدامه
> 
> فيه اختلاف كبير مابين الى بيناضل لنصره قضيه مؤمن بيها ومابين الى بيعمل انه بيناضل لمجرد شو اعلامى امثال ناس كتير فى بلدنا دلوقتى


 لا إله إلا الله

----------


## اليمامة

قاسى هو العالم 
بكل ما أصبح يحمل من غطرسة وتصنيف وطمع
واغتيال !

----------


## اليمامة

البياض ..يعدم !

----------


## loly_h

> يوم السلام العالمي


*عجبتنى أوى الصورة دى دكتور
وعجبنى أكتر التعليق
شكرا لإختياراتك ...*

----------


## loly_h

> صورة للشاب حسين خضري وهو على منصة الاعدام وهو يودع اهله .. وكأنه عريس يزف الي عروسته الحبيبة ..
> حسين خضري الذي أعدمته السلطات الايرانية الشيعية بسبب نشاطه السني وانه كان بيدعو لأهل السنه ..
> والصوره وهو يسلم علي اهله اثناء اعدامه
> 
> فيه اختلاف كبير مابين الى بيناضل لنصره قضيه مؤمن بيها ومابين الى بيعمل انه بيناضل لمجرد شو اعلامى امثال ناس كتير فى بلدنا دلوقتى


*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله
إن شاء الله يكون يوم شنفه
أفضل أيامه .. وربنا يرحمنـــا جميعا
أحياء ... وأموات
فكلنا بحاجة للرحمة ..*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> صورة للشاب حسين خضري وهو على منصة الاعدام وهو يودع اهله .. وكأنه عريس يزف الي عروسته الحبيبة ..
> حسين خضري الذي أعدمته السلطات الايرانية الشيعية بسبب نشاطه السني وانه كان بيدعو لأهل السنه ..
> والصوره وهو يسلم علي اهله اثناء اعدامه
> *
> فيه اختلاف كبير مابين الى بيناضل لنصره قضيه مؤمن بيها ومابين الى بيعمل انه بيناضل لمجرد شو اعلامى امثال ناس كتير فى بلدنا دلوقتى*



ربنا يرحمه 
جملتك جميلة يا زيزو بجد صحيت فيى كتير من الاسئلة اولها بيبتدى بــــــــــ  *ليه كده* ؟!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ندى - احمد ناصر - دكتور جمال - لولى شكرا على تعليقكم على الصورة 
عادل الشرقاوى 
صدقنى احنا لو عرفنا نجاوب على سوالك ليه كده هنعرف احنا عايزين ايه ومين الكويس ومين الوحش لكن للاسف محدش عارف يتوصل لاجابه السوال او بمعنى  اصح مستسلمين للامر الواقع والمفروضات الى المفروض تتفرض علينا

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

فييييييين ايام زمان  ::

----------


## اليمامة

الدنيا ريشة فى هوا .. خدها كدا زى ماهى

----------


## اليمامة

التغيير قد يأتى من حيث لا نتوقع ..ولا يتوقع أحد

----------


## اليمامة

استطعنا ..نستطيع ..وسنستطيع ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

يحمله ..ليس بسبب أن قدمه مجروحه ..وفقط 
ولكن ..
لأنه أخيه
مثله
ومصرى 

ومهما كانت الأوامر !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*


قال الله تعالى ’ "إنما يؤمن بآياتنا الذين إذا ذكروا بها خروا سجدا وسبحوا بحمد ربهم وهم لا يستكبرون ". 15السجدة
*

----------


## loly_h

*

رُب أخ لم تلده أمك ...*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما هى سرعتك فى هذه الحياة؟

----------


## اليمامة

> ما هى سرعتك فى هذه الحياة؟


حلوة اوى الصورة دى 
أعتقد ان سرعتى تقترب من النعامة او اكثر 

هذا ما فرضته الحياة علينا

----------


## اليمامة

ملف مرفق 25162


مـــــــــــــــــــا الدنيا الا ماسنجر كبير


فيها ناس on line
احتاجتهم تلاقيهم جنبك دايماً جاهزين



وناس off line
دايماً مش موجودين حتى لو كانوا قريبين



وناس away
بعدوا من زمان وغابوا من سنين



وناس Busy
علي طول مشغولين وبيجروا ومش لاحقين



وناس out to lunch
عايشين علشان ياكلوا وعلي الدنيا ميتين



وناس blocked
جرحونا كتير وبوجودهم مش مرغوبين



وناس delete
تعبونا معاهم وعلي فراقهم احنا قادرين



وناس sign out
راحوا من زمان بس بقلوبنا محفورين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*

.. الأولى ..
عبادة من غير عناء

.. الثانية ..
زينة من غير حلي

.. الثالثة ..
هيبة من غير سلطان

.. الرابعه ..
حصن من غير حائط

.. الخامسة ..
الاستغناء عن الاعتذار لاحد

.. السادسة ..
ستر لعيوب الجاهلية

واخيرا .. يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليقل خيرا او ليصمت"

صدقت يا رسول الله*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> .. الأولى ..
> عبادة من غير عناء
> 
> .. الثانية ..
> زينة من غير حلي
> 
> .. الثالثة ..
> ...


رائعة بمعنى الكلمة 
انا من هواة الصمت 
فى الواقع صامتة
واكتب أكثر
ولذلك أشعر بكل مزايا الصمت تلك المذكورة 
على الأقل لا أستحضر سير الناس 
ولا أصنع شلليات 
وانتبه لعملى جيدا 

ليتنا جميعا نتعلم قيمة الصمت
او على الأقل متى نصمت !


دائما تروقنى مشاركاتك يا زيزو 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

ذكريات جميلة لبسطاء القلوب 
ملح الأرض
من يبدأ التغيير بهم
ويتضح فيهم
وينتهى عندهم 

رب كملها بالستر !

----------


## اليمامة

ياااه
انه كابوس 
هذا الرجل كابوس ممتد يجثم على الصدر 
متى يغور بجد !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياااه
> انه كابوس 
> هذا الرجل كابوس ممتد يجثم على الصدر 
> متى يغور بجد !


هانت
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> هانت


يارب ..

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


تعليق سياسي عميق المغزي
إنتقال هادئ وآمن
للسلطة في ٣٠  يونيو ٢٠١٢

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

425193_315648821823763_100001359423213_811954_1343075131_n.jpg

بوسه من بقه .. بوووووووووسه
رشدى الخيام  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> تعليق سياسي عميق المغزي
> إنتقال هادئ وآمن
> للسلطة في ٣٠  يونيو ٢٠١٢



ههههههههه
فعلا يا دكتور 
عميق المغزى 
بس ربنا يهدى الحمار !

----------


## اليمامة

> ملف مرفق 25189
> 
> بوسه من بقه .. بوووووووووسه
> رشدى الخيام


يمكن البوسه تخليه الرئيس
مين عارف !

----------


## اليمامة

يا عينى علينا 
دايما اللى بندفع التمن !
الموضوع بقى متأزم جدا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ههههههههه
> فعلا يا دكتور 
> عميق المغزى 
> بس ربنا يهدى الحمار !


مجرد  تعليق منتداوي  واحد  مقابل  عشرات التعليقات الفيسبووكية ......وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ووسط  كل الأزمة الطاحنة  ديت واحد واقف لابس كاب وبيدخن وهو بيفكر بعمق
 في ترشيح نفسه للرياسة لعل وعسي يكون حل المشكلة المزمنة
ديت علي إيديه ....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

موسي: بوسه في بق عمو
الطفلة المعجزة:  عمو مين أنت يا راجل يا عجوز ياللي معدي السبعه وسبعين وكمان مرشح نفسك للرياسة


....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الله عليك يا مصر وعلي اولادك.............الله.........الله........
 الله.. الصورة دي حلوة جدا: طلبة سنة خامسة طب الأسكندرية.. 
متطوعين بمستشفى الشاطبى لسد عجز عدم وجود ممرضات..
 صورة فيها حنان حقيقي...*طازجة من الفيس بووك

----------


## اليمامة

> *الله عليك يا مصر وعلي اولادك.............الله.........الله........
>  الله.. الصورة دي حلوة جدا: طلبة سنة خامسة طب الأسكندرية.. 
> متطوعين بمستشفى الشاطبى لسد عجز عدم وجود ممرضات..
>  صورة فيها حنان حقيقي...*
> 
> 
> طازجة من الفيس بووك


جميلة فعلا 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

للذكرى الغالية 
غنائم موقعة الجمل ..او موقعة الجحش كما نكت المصريين 




انها فطرة بسيطة..
لاتزال قادرة علي الضحك
في اقسي اللحظات

الحياة.....روح مصرية جدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سميرة إبراهيم تحمل لافتة مكتوب عليها
أرجل ما فيك يا مصر بناتك

----------


## اليمامة

*


أى قسوة !!!!*

----------


## اليمامة

*

قد تجمعنا أرض واحدة بعض الوقت 
ولكن ليس طول الوقت !*

----------


## اليمامة

تمنحنا الحياة مداخل 
نحتاج فقط لأن نطرقها بكل قوة
وبلا تردد
خاصة اذا علمت ان حلمك يكمن فيها
الأمل القادم مختبأ داخلها 
فإن ترددت تحت اى ذريعة 
الخوف مثلا
أو عدم الوقوف على رأى
التردد نفسه
الكسل
اللامبالاة
ستظل أبوابك مغلقة للأبد


افتحها من فضلك للنور !

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

408384_263088213776034_100002245714310_560797_675436937_n.jpg

كم انت عظيم يا سادات
 الكرافت التى يرتديها السادات امام عدوه الإسرائيلى موشيه ديان بعد هزيمته  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> 408384_263088213776034_100002245714310_560797_675436937_n.jpg
> 
> كم انت عظيم يا سادات
>  الكرافت التى يرتديها السادات امام عدوه الإسرائيلى موشيه ديان بعد هزيمته


هههههههه
تفتكر هو كان متعمد يلبس الكرفات اللى عليه الصليب المعقوف ..رمز النازية يا عادل !

دا يبقى خبيث أوى ..وطفولى اوى !

والاتنين صفات تنطبق على الأصول الريفية عموما 

فربما

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مــــاهــــي اكثــــر حاجــــة ماتــــت فــــي مجتمعنــــا ؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحكم الأسد قبضته على السائحة البريطانية كيت درو فى إحدى الغابات المفتوحة فى تنزانيا
لكن من يكتب الله له عمرا هيهات لأى مخلوق أن ينقص منه لحظة واحدة
لقد نجت من الموت الذى كان يبدو وأنه محقق

----------


## اليمامة

> مــــاهــــي اكثــــر حاجــــة ماتــــت فــــي مجتمعنــــا ؟؟


يمكن بنفس الترتيب يا زيزو 
تنازليا

----------


## اليمامة

> أحكم الأسد قبضته على السائحة البريطانية كيت درو فى إحدى الغابات المفتوحة فى تنزانيا
> لكن من يكتب الله له عمرا هيهات لأى مخلوق أن ينقص منه لحظة واحدة
> لقد نجت من الموت الذى كان يبدو وأنه محقق


مخيفة جدا الصورة يا أحمد
ولكن ..أن يترك الأسد عندها ذكرى لهذه الواقعة من خلال تشوهات وعلامات
أفضل كثيرا من أن يسلبها حياتها

وكله بأمر الله

----------


## اليمامة

اني أؤمن إيمانا قاطعا أنه سيخرج من صفوف هذا الشعب أبطال مجهولون يشعرون بالحرية ويقدسون العزة ويؤمنون بالكرامة. » جمال عبد الناصر

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

424919_381516351878048_219573224739029_1349105_1389731636_n.jpg

إعدام خائن فلسطيني .. والأعجب ان المراة التى تدوس على رقبته هى امه
 فمتى سنرى إعدام الخونة والعملاء والفاسدين والمخربين المصريين !

----------


## اليمامة

> ملف مرفق 25226
> 
> إعدام خائن فلسطيني .. والأعجب ان المراة التى تدوس على رقبته هى امه
>  فمتى سنرى إعدام الخونة والعملاء والفاسدين والمخربين المصريين !


ياااااه
مؤثرة جدا
يمكن للمواقف دى ..قالوا ان الأم مدرسة
وان الأم هى والدة الرجال !

----------


## اليمامة

تاكسى العاصمة زمان 

ببلاش تقريبا 

وكمان نظيف ..غير ملوث

والأكثر انه ممتع وآمن 

وكله مصنع محليا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ملف مرفق 25226
> 
> إعدام خائن فلسطيني .. والأعجب ان المراة التى تدوس على رقبته هى امه
>  فمتى سنرى إعدام الخونة والعملاء والفاسدين والمخربين المصريين !


رأيت صورة مثلها بالضبط قديما يا عادل
إن لم تخنى الذاكرة فربما تكون نفس الصورة
لكن قيل أنها فى لبنان
والخائن كان يخون حزب الله

----------


## اليمامة

ليست النهاية سيدتى 

صبرا جميلا 

والله معكم

----------


## اليمامة

أظن بانت الحقائق 

لدرجة اننى اتذكر الحدث وقتها 

وأخجل !


الحمد لله ..صوتت بـــ " لا "

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الامل هو سر الحياه

----------


## somasoma

ومصر لو لها قدم واحده هتقف ثابتة ولو قطعوا اقدامها هتفضل رافعة راسها ويرفعها ريش اجنحتها ابنائها لتحلق فى اعلى السماوات حيث مكانتها التى تستحقها
صورة معبرة جدا
الف الف شكر

----------


## اليمامة

الجنية المصرى سنة 1898



الجنية المصرى الآن


هل هو الفارق بين خير زمان .. وعوز الآن ؟

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> هل هو الفارق بين خير زمان .. وعوز الآن ؟


انا عاوز ابدل كلمة بكلمة شعبية شوية اكيد هى المعنى الحقيقى 
هل هو الفارق بين خير زمان .. وعوز الآن ؟
هل هو الفارق بين خير زمان .. وعفرة  دلوقتى ؟



* هو مبارك نازل الانتخابات*

----------


## اليمامة

> انا عاوز ابدل كلمة بكلمة شعبية شوية اكيد هى المعنى الحقيقى 
> هل هو الفارق بين خير زمان .. وعوز الآن ؟
> هل هو الفارق بين خير زمان .. وعفرة  دلوقتى ؟
> 
> 
> 
> * هو مبارك نازل الانتخابات*



مش قادرة اصدق والله ان فيه ناس كدا !!!

مخابيل للدرجة دى !

----------


## اليمامة

لا يهم كيف يفكر فيك الآخرين ..ولكن الأهم هو ..كيف تفكر انت فى نفسك !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*


ثِق بأنَك إِنْ فَعَلتَ مِنْ أجَل الله 
ولَو القَلِيلْ ، سيُرضِيكَ بِالكَثِير ♥*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*عند البحث فى جوجل صور عن ( المصريين ) فتظهر بحوث ذات علاقة من ضمنها
 ( المصريين الكلاب ) وصور مخلة ولجمال مبارك فى نتائج البحث !!!!
 وعند البحث عن ( الإسرائيليين ) فلا تجد ( الإسرائيليين الكلاب ) !! وإن هم احق باللقب ..
 شىء بقا مستفز .*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ارضى بما قسمه الله لك،فقد تكون اغنى الناس وأنت لا تعلم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *عند البحث فى جوجل صور عن ( المصريين ) فتظهر بحوث ذات علاقة من ضمنها
>  ( المصريين الكلاب ) وصور مخلة ولجمال مبارك فى نتائج البحث !!!!
>  وعند البحث عن ( الإسرائيليين ) فلا تجد ( الإسرائيليين الكلاب ) !! وإن هم احق باللقب ..
>  شىء بقا مستفز .*



 

لا يهم كيف يفكر فيك الآخرين ..ولكن الأهم هو ..كيف تفكر انت فى نفسك !


مع تحيات  العزيزة  اليمامة

والغريب أن مشاركة اليمامة جاءت قبل مشاركتك
وإن دل هذا على شئ
فإنما يدل أننا لا نقرأ ما يكتبه الآخرون

.....وعجبي!

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> لا يهم كيف يفكر فيك الآخرين ..ولكن الأهم هو ..كيف تفكر انت فى نفسك !
> 
> مع تحيات  العزيزة  اليمامة
> 
> والغريب أن مشاركة اليمامة جاءت قبل مشاركتك
> وإن دل هذا على شئ
> فإنما يدل أننا لا نقرأ ما يكتبه الآخرون
> 
> .....وعجبي!




انا عارف ان حضرتك خبير فى التحليل 
لكن فلتت المرة دى   ::  انا قرايت مشاركة اليمامة وعجبتنى الصورة قبل ماشارك
السؤال اللى فارض نفسه على صورتى .. ليه كده ؟!
لكن هل المقصود ان الاخرين بيفكروه فينا اننا كلاب فلا يهم .. اهم حاجة اننا مبنهوهوش  ::

----------


## اليمامة

*للاسف هكذا بعضنا . .يروا أنفسهم كاملين . . !!*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *للاسف هكذا بعضنا . .يروا أنفسهم كاملين . . !!*




هههههههههه ياااادى المرايات يا يمامة اللى بتعملنا أزمات مش مفهومة ولا ازمات البنزين 
ايه كل المرايات عندك عكس عكاس للدرجة دى  :: 
مش هاكلم علشان الدكتور اقعدلى انا على الوحدة وماشى ورايا  ههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههه ياااادى المرايات يا يمامة اللى بتعملنا أزمات مش مفهومة ولا ازمات البنزين 
> ايه كل المرايات عندك عكس عكاس للدرجة دى 
> مش هاكلم علشان الدكتور اقعدلى انا على الوحدة وماشى ورايا  ههههههههههههه


هههههههه
صباح الخير يا عادل 
يارب تكون بخير وعلى ما يرام 
تعرف انى مش من هواة المرايات خالص ..وكتبت القصة دى فى احد موضوعات المنتدى هنا مش فاكرة فين
بس تقدر تقول انى مهتمة بالإنسان ..بجواه وبراه..الظاهر والباطن عموما لأى شىء على رأسهم الحياة والمصير 
او يمكن حريصة على نفسى دايما انى اكون جوا زى برا ..بخاف جدا اقول حاجة مابعملهاش ..بخاف من الكذب وبحاول اكون صادقة مهما جشمنى دا من متاعب ..

بعدين انت تتكلم براحتك ..والدكتور جمال برضو من حقه يبدى رأيه براحته ..كل واحد حر فى آرائه 
انت لسه فاكر !

يا شيخ ..ابدع براحتك وكن انسانك ولا يهمك

ويومك سعيد ان شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

نفسى ناخد القرار اننا نتولد فى بلدنا من أول وجديد

يمكن نقدر نعيش

نحط نقطة ونبتدى من أول العمر 

ياريت !!

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

صباح الفل يايمامة .. انا فهمتك وموضوع يرهق بالفعل لنفسية البنى ادم انه يكدب ويبقا عارف انه بيكدب 
الحياة ابسط من كده كتير .. اما الدكتور جمال ليه تاريخ نقاشى قديم معايا  :: 



وانا بحبه وبحترمه جداً ومن الشخصيات اللى احبها تناقشنى يمكن افهم شىء مكنتش فاهمه 
بس ممكن بسبب السجاير اقرش ملحتى شوية  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> صباح الفل يايمامة .. انا فهمتك وموضوع يرهق بالفعل لنفسية البنى ادم انه يكدب ويبقا عارف انه بيكدب 
> الحياة ابسط من كده كتير .. اما الدكتور جمال ليه تاريخ نقاشى قديم معايا 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا بحبه وبحترمه جداً ومن الشخصيات اللى احبها تناقشنى يمكن افهم شىء مكنتش فاهمه 
> بس ممكن بسبب السجاير اقرش ملحتى شوية



زعلتني يا شرقاوي 
هو أنت لسه بتدخن
....وعجبي!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


للأسف الشديد
هذا هو واقعنا الأليم

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## zizoYAzizo

لنكُن أقوى من شيطانِنا .. ونكسِر اليد التي تُدير وجوهُنا وأيدينا عن الخَير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ههههههههه
الفكره ان الرحمة حلوة البسكلته صعبانه عليا  ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> زعلتني يا شرقاوي 
> هو أنت لسه بتدخن....وعجبي!




للاسف يا دكتور برغم المحاولات 
بس المفروض ماتزعلش منى وافتكر انى بشرتك فى 2008 ان مفيش مبارك تانى  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> للاسف يا دكتور برغم المحاولات 
> بس المفروض ماتزعلش منى وافتكر انى بشرتك فى 2008 ان مفيش مبارك تانى



_من دخن السيجارة 
بعد أن علم بحرمانيتها
فهو ليس منا_ 




_أتقوا الله يا مسلمين 
وتوبوا إليه توبة نصوح
يجد لكم مخرجا 
_
_


_

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 




سبقتني يا زيزو .....خير تمثيل  لواقعنا العربي الأليم وحتى أسم البرنامج باللغة الإنجليزية   Arab Idol*  والنكت كثرت على هذا البرنامج  وتغير أسم  البرنامج فأصبح     Arab Idiots*



*
Idol   = المعبود - صنم - وثن - محبوب - معبود - صورة -طيف - طاغوة - شبح - وهم

Idiot = الأحمق  - الأبله - المغفل - المعتوه






.....وعجبي!

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> سبقتني يا زيزو .....خير تمثيل  لواقعنا العربي الأليم وحتى أسم البرنامج باللغة الإنجليزية   Arab Idol*  والنكت كثرت على هذا البرنامج  وتغير أسم  البرنامج فأصبح     Arab Idiots*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Idol   = المعبود - صنم - وثن - محبوب - معبود - صورة -طيف - طاغوة - شبح - وهم
> 
> Idiot = الأحمق  - الأبله - المغفل - المعتوه
> 
> ...


شكرا على المعلومه يا دكتور والله الى يزعل فعلا ان الى شوفته بعد الحلقه النهائيه من البرنامجج من الناس هو الى ضايقنى خصوصا ان حتى الناس بتكلم فى الشغل وفى الموصلات وفى كل حته على ان مين كمان احق انه يفوز بجد اضايقت وبشار عمال يموت فى شعبه ولا حد حتى بيقله حرام ولا عيب واستحل سوريا وشعبها وبيقتل فيهم كانه داخل مسابقه 
بجد ربنا على الظالم والمفترى وابن الحرام الى زى بشار  ::(:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رضا الله


رحم الله الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى

----------


## اليمامة

*اختارت وزارة الصحة والسكان صورة جديدة لوضعها على علب السجائر، فى محاولة لحث المدخنين على وقف التدخين، والصورة لطفل مريض بسبب التعرض للتدخين السلبى.*

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## اليمامة

الحياة.....اعتصام

من نوع خاص
اعتصام بمن لا ملجأ منه إلا إليه

( احد معتصمات ميدان التحرير...الثلاثاء 8 فبراير 2011 )

----------


## اليمامة

لما فرحنا أوى بالثورة 
ماكناش عارفين ايه اللى هيحصل وراها !!
هل احنا كنا عايزين نفرح وخلاص ؟!

----------


## اليمامة

تحيا الابتكارات والإختراعات 
القاتلة !!!!!

----------


## loly_h

*

وهكذا الأيام تمضى ...

*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> تحيا الابتكارات والإختراعات 
> القاتلة !!!!!


زمان ايام الخناقات فى اعدادى وثانوي كان لو الواحد طلع حزام البنطلون
يتخنق بيه كان بيتهزء من اصحابه بعد الخناقة لانه متخنقش بيده !!
دلوقتى مش عارف اقول ايه .. الله يخربتك ياابراهيم الابيض على احمد السقا

----------


## اليمامة

> زمان ايام الخناقات فى اعدادى وثانوي كان لو الواحد طلع حزام البنطلون
> يتخنق بيه كان بيتهزء من اصحابه بعد الخناقة لانه متخنقش بيده !!
> دلوقتى مش عارف اقول ايه .. الله يخربتك ياابراهيم الابيض على احمد السقا


فيلم بشع يا عادل ..ومن مجرد الإعلانات بتاعته
عمرى ما فكرت اتفرج عليه برغم انه اتعرض اكتر من مرة 
على طول اقفل التليفزيون
او اسيب القعدة 

مش عارفة ليه كم البشاعة دا يظهر للنور بالشكل دا  ؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*

سأل الله تعالى ملك الموت :

الم تبكى مره وانت تقبض روح بنى أدم؟ .

فأجابه ضحكت مره وبكيت مره وفزعت مره !!

... فقال الله تعالى: وما الذى اضحكك ??

فقال : كنت استعد لاقبض رجل وجدته يقول لصانع احذيه اتقن صنع الحذاء ليكفى من اللبس سنة . فضحكت وقبضته قبل ان يلبسه .

فقال له الله: وما ابكاك ??

فقال : بكيت عندما امرتنى ان اقبض روح امرأه وذهبت اليها وهى فى صحراء جرداء وكانت تضع مولودها . فانتظرت حتى وضعت طفلها فى الصحراء الجرداء وقبضتها وانا ابكى لصراخ طفلها وحيدا دون ان يدرى به احد .

فقال له الله: وما الذى افزعك ??
فقال : فزعت عندما امرتنى ان اقبض روح رجل عالما من علمائك وجدت نور يخرج من غرفته كلما اقتربت من غرفته فج النور ليرجعنى وفزعت من نوره وانا اقبضه .

فقال له الله: اتدرى من هو الرجل . انه ذاك الطفل الذى قبضت امه وتركته فى الصحراء تكفلت به ولم اتركه لاحد .

سبحان الله يافارج الهمّ وياكاشف الغم فرّج همي ويسرّ أمري و أرحم ضعفي و قلة حيلتي وأرزقني من حيث لا أحتسب يارب العالمين .

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> فيلم بشع يا عادل ..ومن مجرد الإعلانات بتاعته
> عمرى ما فكرت اتفرج عليه برغم انه اتعرض اكتر من مرة 
> على طول اقفل التليفزيون
> او اسيب القعدة 
> 
> مش عارفة ليه كم البشاعة دا يظهر للنور بالشكل دا  ؟


وللأسف ياأم آدم ماكان الفيلم إلا لعرض بعضها وبعضها فقط . في الواقع البشاعة موجودة بشكل أبشع
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اليمامة

الحياة أقصر من ان توضع علي الهولد

بعض الانتظار..قتل للسعادة الآنية

و بعض الانتظار حماقة لا تغتفر

----------


## اليمامة

قد تختلف الألوان 
المهم ألا يوغر اختلافها الشاهق 
صدر السلام !

----------


## zizoYAzizo

إن القيد الوحيد الذي يجب أن يوضع أمام حريتنا هو وازع من ضمير و إحساس داخلي بالعدالة، فبدونهما نصبح أسرى لأنانيتنا التي تدفعنا إلى التعدي على حرية الآخرين. الحرية حق لكل الناس و ليست امتيازاً تمنحه جهة معينة. الحرية هدية الله لمخلوقاته. لقد ترك الله لنا الحرية لأن نتعلم و منحنا الأدوات اللازمة لذلك و أهمها العقل، فلماذا يحاول البعض من البشر أن يمنع الآخرين من التعلم، من حقنا كبشر أن نتعلم أي شيء، أن نعرف أي شيء عن أي شيء.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فضل الكلاب على كثير من من لبس الثياب 
هذا هو الوفاء الحقيقى

تماض الوفاء وعز في الإنسان    وأراه بين طبائع الحيوان  
فالكلب يحمل للصديق مودة     بيضاء يحفظها مدى الأزمان  
لا ينمحي عند الشدائد حلوها     أو تنتهي بطوارق الحدثان  
سيان في القصر المشيد وفاؤها   أو بين متربة بدارهوان

----------


## الغريب41عام

> *
> 
> سأل الله تعالى ملك الموت :
> 
> الم تبكى مره وانت تقبض روح بنى أدم؟ .
> 
> فأجابه ضحكت مره وبكيت مره وفزعت مره !!
> 
> ... فقال الله تعالى: وما الذى اضحكك ??
> ...


مع احترامى الكامل لناقل القصه
فلقد قرأتها كثيرا باشكال متشابهه
هذة القصه لا تدخل عقلى
مهما حاولت
لاننا نتكلم عن ملك الموت وليس عبد السلام النابلسى
فالمفترض بالملك ان يكون واثق من قضاء الله
فلا يبكى ولا يستنكر ولا يستعجب.ولا يأتيه الشك ابداً
وشكراً لسعه صدركم
دمتم بود

----------


## اليمامة

> مع احترامى الكامل لناقل القصه
> فلقد قرأتها كثيرا باشكال متشابهه
> هذة القصه لا تدخل عقلى
> مهما حاولت
> لاننا نتكلم عن ملك الموت وليس عبد السلام النابلسى
> فالمفترض بالملك ان يكون واثق من قضاء الله
> فلا يبكى ولا يستنكر ولا يستعجب.ولا يأتيه الشك ابداً
> وشكراً لسعه صدركم
> دمتم بود


شكرا لرأيك أستاذ الغريب 


تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

يحدث أحيانا ..
بدلا من أن نكتب ..
نقتل !!

----------


## الغريب41عام

> يحدث أحيانا ..
> بدلا من أن نكتب ..
> نقتل !!


يقال
ان نابليون بونبارت قال
انا لا اخشى منعشرة الف  حسام (سيف)
ولكنى اخشى من اربعه اقلام
.............
مليش دعوة
هما اللى قالو

----------


## اليمامة

> يقال
> ان نابليون بونبارت قال
> انا لا اخشى منعشرة الف  حسام (سيف)
> ولكنى اخشى من اربعه اقلام
> .............
> مليش دعوة
> هما اللى قالو


ان قيمة الحرف بالفعل خطيرة جدا أخى الغريب
ولنتذكر ان الانتهاكات والحروب الحديثة المعاصرة لم تعد تقتصر كما فى الماضى على المناورات القتالية والعسكرية
وانما أصبحت حروب على ما يتم حشو رأس الإنسان به من أفكار لتوجيه مسار الدماغ من خلال وسائل شتى شفاهية او كتابية اساسها الحرف والمعرفة 

شكرا جزيلا
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

أين الثوار؟

أين الشباب الطاهر الذين قادوا ثورة بهرت الدنيا وصارت مثالا يحتذي؟ أين الثوار الذين جعلوا من ميدان التحرير مدينة فاضلة تخرج أروع ما في المصريين من تحضر؟ أين اختفي الثوار ولماذا تركوا ميدان التحرير للمدعين والبلطجية؟ أين الثوار في هذه المرحلة الحاسمة من عمر الوطن وأين كلمة الثوار فيما يجري من أحداث؟؟

" أحمد رجب - أخبار اليوم "

----------


## اليمامة

.....................

----------


## loly_h

*

فى زمن
تباع فيه المشاعر وتًشترى
ماأجمل أن تجد
بين البشر
إنسان
يروى ظمأك
*

----------


## loly_h

* 

قد نتوه بين الأصل وبين الظل
بين الواقع وبين السراب
بين الحقيقة وبين الوهم
عندما يكون الوهم متقن كحقيقة 

*

----------


## loly_h

*

إن لم تجد صديقـــا .**.**. فإصنعه*

----------


## اليمامة

بعض البشر ..قد تتوقف أمامهم مندهشا
لتسأل ..
هل كانوا بشرا مثلنا ؟
هل أحبوا مثلنا ؟

----------


## اليمامة

الحياة ..
لا يجب أن نقبلها كما تريدنا هى أن نفعل 
اننا هم من يجعلون الحياة تقبل ..وتفعل
الحياة فعل مقاومة مستمر 
لا يعرف الإستسلام
فلو استسلمت للحظة
قضيت طول عمرك مذعنا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هل هناك أمل ... هل هناك مخرج ؟؟؟؟

اقرأوا التاريخ تجدوا الأمل يطل من كل صفحة في صفحاته 

فلا سلطان في التاريخ يدوم ... الدول تدول والممالك تزول .... والجبابرة يصبحون تراباً ... ولا مدبر للكون سوي خالقه ... هو الذي يكتب كل حرف في أحداثه.

وهو وحده الذي يسبب الأسباب ويستخلف علي الدنيا من يشاء ... و يؤتي الملك من يشاء ,,,وينزع الملك ممن يشاء ... ويعز من يشاء ... ويذل من يشاء .. بيده الخير ...

فكل أفعاله خير واذلاله خير ... فكل ما يجري علي عباده هي الوان من الاختبار والامتحان والتربية والتعليم والتأديب.... 

ولا تنزل بأحد نازلة الا و هو يستحقها ,,, ولا يعلو جبار الا و يكون لعلوه حكمة ,,, ولا ينكسر طاغية الا ويكون لانكساره حكمة 


وتعالي ربنا في حكمته و في رحمته . 

وقد يكون بلاءه عقاب و قد يكون امتحاناً يرفع به عبده المبتلي درجات.


ولا يوجد لله شريك في حكمه ولا كبير يخشي مساءلته ... وهو لا يضل ولا ينسي ولا ينام ولا يموت ولا يظلم. 

وفي وحدانيته ملاذنا وفي رحمته نجاتنا .

وأسماؤه الأنشودة التي نعيش بها ولها 

سبحانه وحده هو الأمل . 



وما عاداه أشباح وصور وأوهام و رسوم علي الماء ونقوش علي الرمال "


من كتاب/ كلمة السر 
د\مصطفى محمود

----------


## اليمامة

"كنت أراها جميلة....حتي تكلمت"



مقولة قرأتها يوما

و تتأكد لدي يوميا سواء أكان المتكلم رجل أو امرأة 

وقديما قالها عمرو بن الخطاب 

ومن بعده سقراط  

" تكلم حتى أعرفك"

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## loly_h

*

هكذا.**.**.
 تلعب أطفال فلسطين
هكذا.**.**.
تستعد للغد !!


*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> هكذا.**.**.
>  تلعب أطفال فلسطين
> هكذا.**.**.
> تستعد للغد !!
> 
> 
> *



مقدرتش أعمل لايك أو حتى ثانكس يا هالة اعذرينى وأنا بتابع لعبة بروفة ما قبل القتل 
ما قبل الإستشهاد
حسيت بغصة مخيفة واظلام 
...

فرجك قريب يا رب

----------


## اليمامة

نحتاج لأفكار طازجة فى بلادنا 
تقتل حالة الظمأ التى نعيشها 
للتغيير

----------


## loly_h

> مقدرتش أعمل لايك أو حتى ثانكس يا هالة اعذرينى وأنا بتابع لعبة بروفة ما قبل القتل 
> ما قبل الإستشهاد
> حسيت بغصة مخيفة واظلام 
> ...
> 
> فرجك قريب يا رب


*
معذورة طبعا
اعرف كم هى مؤلمة
إلا أنه واقع .**.**. و مصير 
تعيشه الأطفال هناك
وتتوقعه كل أم فلسطينية



*

----------


## loly_h

*
احيانـــا .**.**.
يكون الحيوان
اشد انسانية
من بعض البشر
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الفيسبوك أكبر (( حفلة تنكرية )) قد يعيشها الإنسان

.
.
.
كل واحد يرتدي القناع
الذي يحب

*قناع التقوى

*قناع المحبة

*قناع الثقافة

*قناع الرجولة

*قناع الصداقة

*قناع المرح

بعض هذه الاقنعة صادق
وبعضها قد يخفي وجوه خبيثة و قلوبا مريضة حقودة
منـــافقة وفي تلك الحفلة الطويلة... إحذر أن تنخدع بتلك الأقنعة ....

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## اليمامة

> الفيسبوك أكبر (( حفلة تنكرية )) قد يعيشها الإنسان
> 
> .
> .
> .
> كل واحد يرتدي القناع
> الذي يحب
> 
> *قناع التقوى
> ...


معبرة هذه الصورة جدا
وفعلا ..بالتجربة 
أعرف أشخاصا غيرهم تماما الفيس بوك 
لما يشبه محو الشخصية واتخاذ اثواب أخرى ليست أصلية بناء على المعرفة الأولى
وعموما لكل عملة وجهان

تحية وشكر

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> 



بكل حزن ..أصبح قتل المصريين أمرا عاديا رخيصا ومتكررا !
وأخشى أن يتحول لصفة يومية عادية 
العجيب أن هناك أيضا ناس لم تعد تكترث بأمر القتل هذا
وكأنه أصبح مقدر وضريبة ومفروض
حرام
كفى قتل المصريين واسالة دمائهم 
انهم اخواننا ..وأسرنا ..وأهلنا
انهم مثلنا لهم آباء وامهات واخوان وأصدقاء وبيوت وعال
ان كل انسان فيهم عالم مستقل
وان قتل واحد كقتل ألف
وبكل حزن ولوعة أسأل : من قتلهم ؟
من ؟
من ؟
من ؟
اذا كان الجميع ينكر
ويتحدث عن الأمر كأنه لغز !
من يقتل هو الأقوى ..هو الأبطش 
هو من يستطع 
وحده

----------


## اليمامة

النفوس الكبيرة وحدها 
تعرف كيف تسامح

----------


## loly_h

*
لا تنخدع ببعض مظاهر البراءة
قد 
تكون
قاتلة
أحيانـــا !!!
*

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## zizoYAzizo

*


ارضــى بما قسمــه الله لـك ..فقـد تكـون أغنـى النـاس وأنت لا تعـلم
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> 
> ارضــى بما قسمــه الله لـك ..فقـد تكـون أغنـى النـاس وأنت لا تعـلم
> *



جميلة جدا يا زيزو ..ومفيش حد عاجبه حاله !

----------


## ندى الايام



----------


## ابن البلد

ده شكل الصرافة في أفغانستان

مش عارف حاسس أن الموضوع أبعد من انه يعرض الفلوس في الشارع
لكن هل معقوله الآمان للدرجة دي ؟ 
ولا الموضوع بيعتمد على القوة 
واللي هيسرق حاجه عارف أنه هيتقتل قبل ما يتحرك بيها

مش عارف الصورة خلتني أفكر في حاجات كترة عندنا في مصر

----------


## اليمامة

> ده شكل الصرافة في أفغانستان
> 
> مش عارف حاسس أن الموضوع أبعد من انه يعرض الفلوس في الشارع
> لكن هل معقوله الآمان للدرجة دي ؟ 
> ولا الموضوع بيعتمد على القوة 
> واللي هيسرق حاجه عارف أنه هيتقتل قبل ما يتحرك بيها
> 
> مش عارف الصورة خلتني أفكر في حاجات كترة عندنا في مصر



غريبة فعلا الصورة دى ..
شدت انتباهى أوى 
اعتقد ان الواقع فعلا فى افغانستان مغاير تماما عن مصر 
بس فيه معلومة قريتها قبل كدا ..انه نظرا للواقع السوداوى البائس فى افغانستان
اللى عايز يهرب من البلد لازم يدفع مبالغ ضخمة لوسطاء يساعدوه فى الهرب 
فربما دى احدى الطرق للفت الأنظار 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

عندما تكون شجاعا
لن تخشى كرباجا 
ولن يهزمك ظلم 
فقط ..
عليك ان تتحرر من خوفك

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

صورة عائلية لطيفة جدا

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

ايد مين دى ؟

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

وأخيرا ...

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## اليمامة

تذكر انه بيديك دائما ان تختار اى الأبواب تطرقها

----------


## ابن البلد

جسور المعرفة

----------


## ابن البلد

بس مين يفهم

----------


## ابن البلد

في الآخر احنا واحد

----------


## ابن البلد

أحيانا تعكس المرآه أجمل ما في الامر.

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## ابن البلد

مين الرئيس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*
*أفمن أسس بنيانه على تقوى من الله ورضوان خير أم من أسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار فانهار به في نار جهنم والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


يا سلام
الفنان الذى رسم هذا الكاريكاتير رائع بالفعل
لخص آلاف الكلمات فى رسمة واحدة

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا سلام
> الفنان الذى رسم هذا الكاريكاتير رائع بالفعل
> لخص آلاف الكلمات فى رسمة واحدة


أنا علشان كده معلقتش على الصورة 
لانها بتتكلم لوحدها 
سلب وسيطرة العقول 
في الزمن الحالي

----------


## ابن البلد

يمكن الصورة دي مفيهاش فكرة بقدر توضيح فكرة الإستخفاف بالعقول في الدعايات للضحك على المستهلك فقط

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا علشان كده معلقتش على الصورة 
> لانها بتتكلم لوحدها 
> سلب وسيطرة العقول 
> في الزمن الحالي


أنا بقى كتبت تعليق علشان إحنا فى قاعة المناقشات
ومن حقوقى الدستورية أن أعلق
حتى إسأل المستشار حسام الغريانى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يمكن الصورة دي مفيهاش فكرة بقدر توضيح فكرة الإستخفاف بالعقول في الدعايات للضحك على المستهلك فقط


يمكن يكون قصدهم إن  القطعة الثامنة سيتم خصم قيمتها من ثمن العلبة
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> يمكن يكون قصدهم إن  القطعة الثامنة سيتم خصم قيمتها من ثمن العلبة


هو شكله ابو الولد كان زعلان 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هو شكله ابو الولد كان زعلان


الظاهر كده فعلا يا أبوحميد
 ::

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*طيب الصُورة دِي من العيد إلي فات ... لكن استفزتني خالص!!!




طيب مفيش واحد يِسَمي و يكَبر على الضحية بِدَالُه؟؟..... 


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *طيب الصُورة دِي من العيد إلي فات ... لكن استفزتني خالص!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب مفيش واحد يِسَمي و يكَبر على الضحية بِدَالُه؟؟..... 
> 
> 
> *


إيه ده؟
كل دول على الخروف
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *طيب الصُورة دِي من العيد إلي فات ... لكن استفزتني خالص!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب مفيش واحد يِسَمي و يكَبر على الضحية بِدَالُه؟؟..... 
> 
> 
> *


ده الخروف أدبح خمسين مرة 

بس هو المهم طويل العمر ما ينصاب ولا يتخدش ويمكن بس هو مسك السكينه علشان التصوير 
وبعديها جه الجزار قام بالواجب
 ::

----------


## TAMARA KALED

> إيه ده؟
> كل دول على الخروف


*أي وربنا يا أستاذ أحمد ..كُل دول .....تحيتي لك .. 

*





> ده الخروف أدبح خمسين مرة 
> 
> بس هو المهم طويل العمر ما ينصاب ولا يتخدش ويمكن بس هو مسك السكينه علشان التصوير 
> وبعديها جه الجزار قام بالواجب


*دا صحيح ... هُو بس بيشاورلهم على مكان الدبح ..دا طويييييل العُمر ..مش لازم يتعبوه خالص...

الخروف دا أُمه دعيا لُه ..دا فاتح بيوت ناس كتيرة ...هههههه


تحيتي لك أ/ ابن البلد...*

----------


## ابن البلد

ريح بالك

----------


## اليمامة

حدائق الإنترنت

----------


## اليمامة

> ريح بالك






ريح بالك

----------


## TAMARA KALED

مرحبا... هذه الصورة تستحق كُل الاحترام و التقدير...






*رغم ضيق ذات اليد .. وكفاف العيش

رغم قسوة كل ما يحيط به وشدّته

هذه صورة** لشاب ينقل سور القرآن الكريم من المصحف الوحيد في القرية

كطريقة بسيطة للنسخ في ألواح خشبية لتحفيظ أبناء و بنات الأهالي في القرية..

لا يوجد لديهم كهرباء... لا يوجد لديهم ما يوجد لدينا في المدارس

بلد فقيرة جداً..ولكن عوضهم الله بالقلوب الحية والأنفس الزكية

وسُمو الهِمة...

**الفِكـــــرة :_

**لم يقولوا يعذرنا الله .. فلا نملك إلا مصحف واحد

لم يختلقوا الأعذار ... وما أكثرها لديهم

ينقل من كتاب الله العظيم للألواح الخشبية

حتى يستفيد أهل القرية...


اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا وشفاء صدورنا واجعله شفيعا لنا يوم الدين
واجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهلك وخاصتك..آمييين..*

----------


## ابن البلد

> مرحبا... هذه الصورة تستحق كُل الاحترام و التقدير...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *رغم ضيق ذات اليد .. وكفاف العيش
> 
> ...


اللهم آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## TAMARA KALED

> 



هذه الصُورة ... فِكرتها ذكية جداً... كُلما نظرت إليها أكتشف شيء جديد..

سُنة الله في الكون ... سبحان الله..

تحيتي...

----------


## ابن البلد

أجعل الموسيقى في كل مكان فربما هناك من يستمع ويستمتع

----------


## ابن البلد

طفل أفغانستاني 
بيتكلم مع عسكري 

مش عارف ممكن يكون بيقول لشخص ببندقيه أيه ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

شجاعة

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

الحرية أم القيد

----------


## اليمامة

> الحرية أم القيد


برضو الحرية

----------


## اليمامة

*من يسعى بصدق خلف هدفه..تسانده كل الظروف للوصول إليه!
*

----------


## ابن البلد

ربما توقفهم فقط الأمطار

----------


## اليمامة

> ربما توقفهم فقط الأمطار


ناس زى دى هدفها فعلا التعليم والتنوير .. ولا شىء غيره .

----------


## اليمامة

أين الفقراء ..لماذا لا أراهم ؟

----------


## اليمامة

ماعزمهم واللى كان كان  ::

----------


## اليمامة

حرر تفسك من التدخين ..
أرجوك !

----------


## اليمامة

​

----------


## اليمامة

*إحدى مستشفيات علاج سرطان الأطفال أبتكرت طريقة جديدة لإسعاد الأطفال المصابين و رسم الضحكة على و جوههم . 

مما يساعد على إعلاء الحالة النفسية للطفل و بالتالى تحسن فى حالته الصحية ..*

----------


## الغريب41عام

> *من يسعى بصدق خلف هدفه..تسانده كل الظروف للوصول إليه!
> *


هحاول اسرق الصورة دى
الغايه لا تبرر الوسيله
لكنى مضطر

----------


## ابن البلد

أول ما شوفت الصورة تذكرة الإسكندرية ... النبي دانيال

----------


## ابن البلد

Your money will be worth nothing soon !

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

حقيقة

----------


## ابن البلد

البعض يقول أنه الفرق بين الدولة المدنية والدولة العسكرية

----------


## الغريب41عام

> 


رائعه
الاعلام .الاعلام.الاعلام



> الحرية أم القيد


لماذا دائماً تضعون خيارين وليس ثلاثه او اكثر
الا.يوجد  الا السجن او الحريه
الحياة تختلف من شخص الى أخر فقد يكون غنى واسع الثراء ومقيد بعقله ويشعر بمرارة لايشعر بها سجين



> حرر تفسك من التدخين ..
> أرجوك !


الحمد لله مفيش حاجه عن الشيشه
براءة انا بقى



> البعض يقول أنه الفرق بين الدولة المدنية والدولة العسكرية


هذا ينطبق عليه
الفرق بين العقل والقلب
أو
بين العقل والعاطفه

----------


## ابن البلد

> رائعه
> 
> 
> هذا ينطبق عليه
> الفرق بين العقل والقلب
> أو
> بين العقل والعاطفه


حضرتك أضفت للصورة منظور جديد 
سلمت من كل سوء 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## الغريب41عام

> حضرتك أضفت للصورة منظور جديد 
> سلمت من كل سوء


دا كتير على قوى
ربنا يسعدك يارب. أمين
شكرا  :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> البعض يقول أنه الفرق بين الدولة المدنية والدولة العسكرية


ضدها بس جميييييييييييييييلة على فكرة

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## ابن البلد

ابنة الشيخ الشهيد عماد عفت ترسم صورة والدها على جدارية محمد محمود

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ابنة الشيخ الشهيد عماد عفت ترسم صورة والدها على جدارية محمد محمود


حاجة تقطع القلب فعلا
ربنا يرحمه ويحسن إليه

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## ابن البلد

أنا فاكر جدا الصورة دي
مش عارف بعد ا لأحداث الأخيرة بقه 
الدم بقه بين مين ومين

----------


## عصام كابو

انا مقتنع تماماً بالقوة الرهيبة للاعلام و قدرتة مش بس على التأثير على العقول.. لكن قدرته على تغيير العقول نفسها

----------


## إبراهيم صالح

الرئيس محمد مرسي يصلي مثلما يفعل جميع المسلمين 

لكن مع وجود يعض الفروق أوضحها كالآتي :-
- أن المُصّلي العادي من أمثالنا ينظر لموضع السجود وقت الصلاة .
- أننا لانستدعي مصورين لتصوير هذا الحدث الجلل .
- أننا نكون مطمئنين بين يدي الله عز وجل ، ولا تكون حراساتنا الخاصة حولنا داخل المسجد ...
أنا عن نفسي أترك الحراسات الخاصة بتاعتي خارج المسجد  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا مقتنع تماماً بالقوة الرهيبة للاعلام و قدرتة مش بس على التأثير على العقول.. لكن قدرته على تغيير العقول نفسها


دي حقيقة 
 ::(: 

الإعلام حاجه حقيرة جدا خصوصا الفترة الحالية 
مبقيتش أثق في أي شخص ولا عندي أقتناع بأي شيء

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

فنان أراد أن يوصل رسالة بأن ( الحياة قصيرة )

----------


## اليمامة

تصدقى بقى ..
 أن احنا وش مرمطة  
 نيجى نرسم الفرح
 يطلع شوية شخبطة
 لايق علينا الحزن
... والقوانين
 والمسئولين
 لايق علينا الكدب
 والكدابين
 نقوم م النوم بردانين
 منعرفش مين
 سرق من مين الغطا
 احلام كتير
 في الهوا متشعبطة
 حقيقى
 احنا وش مرمطة
 لايق علينا التغير
 والتزوير
 ومجمع التحرير
 وشكل الميكروباص
 وميدان الرماية
 كأن الحكاية بالمقاس متظبطة
 ليه يا حبيبتى 
 كل ما ابص ف عينيكى
 احس كأنك لسه معيطة ؟

 علي سلامة ~

----------


## اليمامة

الرحمة 
رقة فى القلب
يلامسها الألم والفرح
اذا أدركهما الإنسان 
فى أنقى صورة
فقط الإنسان 
...

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

صورة لطفل يتيم وهو يحتضن زوج جديد من الأحذية أهدي إليه من الصليب الأحمر عام 1946

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار حسام الغرياني يلتزم الصف ويستمع للمواطنين ويناقشهم

----------


## اليمامة

> صورة لطفل يتيم وهو يحتضن زوج جديد من الأحذية أهدي إليه من الصليب الأحمر عام 1946


ياااااه 
مؤثرة جدا حد الدمع

----------


## اليمامة

> المستشار حسام الغرياني يلتزم الصف ويستمع للمواطنين ويناقشهم


تبقى ازاى الناس دى وحشة يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس
وسلوكهم كدا ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لماذا نقع فى غرام كل الأشياء الصغيرة؟
لماذا تصدر منا تلك الإبتسامة الصافية والدافئة كلما رأينا صغيرا؟
أهى فطرة وضعها الله فينا؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا أحد يستطيع أن يمنع الزهور من أن تنبت

----------


## اليمامة

> لماذا نقع فى غرام كل الأشياء الصغيرة؟
> لماذا تصدر منا تلك الإبتسامة الصافية والدافئة كلما رأينا صغيرا؟
> أهى فطرة وضعها الله فينا؟


السعادة تنبع فعلا من أصغر الأشياء
جرب مثلا أن تستمع لصوت عصفور 
وقل بماذا ستشعر ..


جميلة 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## اليمامة

لا يوجد ما اسمه الفرصة الاولى والوحيدة 
  فالحياة توفر دوما فرصة اخرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا يوجد ما اسمه الفرصة الاولى والوحيدة 
>   فالحياة توفر دوما فرصة اخرى


الصور دى بتعجبنى جدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ربما بدأ عنترة رحلته مع الفروسية بما هو دون ذلك
لكنه صار صنديد وفارس لا يشق له غبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحب نور ونار ..لهيب وإحتراق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كن نبراسا فى وقت العتمة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الدنيا برد يا عم خليل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل يمكن أن تعمينا الأنانية إلى هذه الدرجة؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

التواصل فن لا يجيده إلا الرحماء

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا تندهش ..فمعين التعبير عن الحب  لن ينضب أبدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل لديك الإستعداد أن تحمل ولو لمرة واحدة هم من كان يحمل همك طول الوقت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عندما تبدأ مشوارك إحرص  ألا تدهس غيرك

----------


## اليمامة

> الحب نور ونار ..لهيب وإحتراق


جميلة

----------


## اليمامة

> التواصل فن لا يجيده إلا الرحماء


ودى كمان ..

----------


## اليمامة

*كلما أساء الي أحد حاولت أن أرفع روحي الى 
 الأعلى لكي لا تصلها الاساءة

  ديكارت 

*

----------


## اليمامة

حينما تحب الخير لنفسك ..يحبك الخير أكثر ( مما قرأت )

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخويا هايص وأنا لايص

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحاجة أم الإختراع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لقطة أبلغ من أى تعليق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ربيع القلب أقوى من خريف العمر

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

صاحب مقهى إيطالي أراد أن يعلم الناس
 الأخلاق فوضع لوحة على محله كتب عليها :

 واحد قهوة = 3 يورو .
 لو سمحت واحد قهوة = 2 يورو .
 صباح الخير - واحد قهوة لو سمحت = 1يورو .

 "ما أجمل أن تكون أخلاقك أسلوب حياتك"

----------


## ابن البلد

> صاحب مقهى إيطالي أراد أن يعلم الناس
>  الأخلاق فوضع لوحة على محله كتب عليها :
> 
>  واحد قهوة = 3 يورو .
>  لو سمحت واحد قهوة = 2 يورو .
>  صباح الخير - واحد قهوة لو سمحت = 1يورو .
> 
>  "ما أجمل أن تكون أخلاقك أسلوب حياتك"


والله فكرة جامدة جدا

طيب لو روحت أخدته بالحضن 
ممكن أشربها مجانا بقه 
 ::

----------


## صفاء العشري

> هل يمكن أن يكون هذا حقيقى ؟
> هل يوجد بشر فى هذه الحياة يقبلون على تقبيل أرجل وأيدى حكامهم وملوكهم كما نرى ؟!!
> لماذا ؟
> هذا ضد الإنسانية .. 
> لعل حكامنا لما استعبدونا وجعلونا مسوخ ..  كانوا فى منتهى العدل !



الرئيس أوباما متواضع جدا. صورة جميلة.. شكرا للمشاركة.


القيادة المركزية الأمريكية
www.centcom.mil

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> الرئيس أوباما متواضع جدا. صورة جميلة.. شكرا للمشاركة.
> 
> 
> القيادة المركزية الأمريكية
> www.centcom.mil


lolzzzzzzzz 
بقا حضرتك سيبتى كل الصور التى تدين النظام الامريكي وملقتيش الإ تعلقى على دى هههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> 


هو ده وحش ولا بنى ادم يا يمامة  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة

> هو ده وحش ولا بنى ادم يا يمامة


بنى آدم طبعا يا عادل فى مرمى القنص المعروف

----------


## اليمامة

قبلة على خد البراءة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قبلة على خد البراءة


فكرة جميلة جدا 
فنان من فكر فى أن يقص وجه الفتاة على شكل قارة أفريقيا
أعجبتنى كثيرا
 :good:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شاهدت اليوم هذه الصورة تتداول كمادة للتهكم
لكنها ذكرتنى بكلمات مرسى جميل عزيز
لم لا أحيا وظل الورد يحيا فى الشفاه 
ونسيم البلبل الشادى حياة لهواه
لم لا أحيا وفى قلبى وفى عينى الحياة
سوف أحيا .. سوف أحيا
********
يا رفيقى نحن من نور إلى نور مضينا
فمع النجم ذهبنا ومع الشمس اتينا
أين ما يدعى ظلاما يا رفيق الليل اين..؟
إن نور الله فى القلب وهذا ما أراه 
سوف أحيا .. سوف أحيا
ليس سرا يا رفيقى أن ايامى قليلة
ليس سرا إنما الأيام بسمات طويلة
ان اردت السر فاسأل عنه ازهار الخميلة 
عمرها يوم وتحيا اليوم حتى منتهاه 
سوف أحيا.. سوف أحيا


سوف أحيا
سوف أحيا

----------


## اليمامة

اصنع سعادتك بما في يديك .. ولا تنتظر أن يجلبها اُلناس إليك

----------


## صفاء العشري

بالتأكيد صورة أو مشهد يمكن أن يساوي أكثر من ألف كلمة، لا بل صورة يمكن أن تعطي المرئ أفكار ومشاعر لا توصف لغويا


القيادة المركزية الأمريكية
www.centcom.mil

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا خسارة الطاقات المهدرة

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا خسارة الطاقات المهدرة


ده مش في مصر يا أبو حميد 


وبعدين زي ده بالظبط حصل في يناير 2011
وكان الكل بيصقف لهم 
ومحدش قال طاقات مهدرة بالعكس 
قالوا دول الرجاله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ده مش في مصر يا أبو حميد 
> 
> 
> وبعدين زي ده بالظبط حصل في يناير 2011
> وكان الكل بيصقف لهم 
> ومحدش قال طاقات مهدرة بالعكس 
> قالوا دول الرجاله


أبو حميد
ثورة يناير لم يكن فيها مولتوف
كانت ثورة سلمية مائة بالمائة
كان أى واحد بيحاول يحدف حجر فى جمعة 28 يناير كنا بنزعق له ولا نسمح له بذلك
وبعد كده فى الميدان أى حد كان بيحاول يتحرش بالصحفيات أو البنات كنا بنطرده برة الميدان
العنف كان من جانب نظام مبارك وألاضيشه فى موقعة الجمل
وكنا بنقابل العنف بالسلمية وبأيدينا التى لا تحمل أى سلاح
وخلع مبارك كان هو ثمرة الإتحاد فى الميدان ونجح بفضل السلمية
بعد كده الإنقسامات حدثت داخل الصفوف وتم أختراق صفوف الثوار
علشان كده ظهر المولتوف والعنف 
المفروض إننا نبنى بلدنا دلوقتى 
لسه الوقت لم يفوت
لكن للأسف فيه ناس بتنفخ فى النار وكتير جدا من الناس وقعوا فى الفخ
وربنا يستر
فيه مثل بالسورى بيقول إن ما كبرت مش راح تصغر
ولعله خير إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا ريت البنى آدم يتعلم يعطف على أخيه الإنسان

----------

